# Lince-Ibérico (Lynx pardinus)



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2010 às 14:54)

> *Lince-ibérico*
> 
> O lince-ibérico (Lynx pardinus), também conhecido pelos nomes populares de Cerval, lobo-cerval, gato-fantasma, gato-cerval, nunca-te-vi, liberne, gato-cravo ou gato-lince, é a espécie de felino mais gravemente ameaçada de extinção e um dos mamíferos mais ameaçados. Tem um porte muito maior do que um gato doméstico e o seu habitat restringe-se à Península Ibérica. Apenas existem cerca de cem linces ibérico em liberdade em toda a Península Ibérica. Aparentemente encontra-se extinto em Portugal.
> 
> ...



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lince-ibérico


Fica aberto o tópico do Lince-Ibérico. A ideia é termos um sitio onde se podem colocar todas as notícias que apareçam sobre este animal e continuarmos as discussões sobre a sua distribuição actual, que estão espalhadas por diferentes tópicos


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 19:56)

> *De novo no rasto do Lince-ibérico!*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=938&bl=1&section=4&viewall=true#Go_4

Neste estudo de 2003 encontraram excrementos e Lince na área do Alqueva (não indicam onde).

Por aqui é impossível concluir se estávamos perante uma população residente no Alentejo ou apenas um individuo errante (tipo o Caribu) que passou a fronteira para o nosso lado e voltou para Espanha uns dias depois.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 20:02)

> *Lince na Malcata-situação em 2007*
> 
> A presidente da Comissão Directiva da Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata, Sofia Silveira, considera que a controvérsia, suscitada nos últimos meses, sobre a existência de linces naquela área protegida não faz qualquer sentido. Mesmo sem querer avançar números e de sublinhar que se trata de uma espécie «em situação crítica», Sofia Silveira garante que há linces na Malcata.
> 
> ...



http://asp3.blogspot.com/2007/08/lince-na-malcata-situao-em-2007.html


Se nem eles se entendem, quanto mais nós...


----------



## belem (1 Out 2010 às 20:35)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://asp3.blogspot.com/2007/08/lince-na-malcata-situao-em-2007.html
> 
> 
> Se nem eles se entendem, quanto mais nós...



A conclusão que entendi é a que está explícita no artigo: provavelmente (acrescento eu), há linces na Malcata. 




Seattle92 disse:


> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=938&bl=1&section=4&viewall=true#Go_4
> 
> Neste estudo de 2003 encontraram excrementos e Lince na área do Alqueva (não indicam onde).
> 
> Por aqui é impossível concluir se estávamos perante uma população residente no Alentejo ou apenas um individuo errante (tipo o Caribu) que passou a fronteira para o nosso lado e voltou para Espanha uns dias depois.



Realmente do Alqueva à Serra da Adiça, ainda vai alguma distância.
Não sei bem se estamos a falar de 2 registos diferentes, de qualquer das formas depois vou verificar a minha base de dados.
Em princípio, já há mais do que um registo de lince dispersante para considerar tudo isto apenas um caso ou outro de lince errante (   além do caso de Caribu, há mais referências sobre a presença de linces vindas dos técnicos da LIFE que trabalham na área de Barrancos).
Parece que os linces têm uma presença um pouco ou tanto irregular mas não assim tão ocasional, nas zonas mais recônditas do Alentejo interior.
Na zona do Tejo Interior foram avistados 2 linces por cientistas, já depois de 2005 ( tenho que ver o ano nos meus registos).


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 22:19)

belem disse:


> A conclusão que entendi é a que está explícita no artigo: há linces na Malcata.





Mas repara que naquele texto encontras as opiniões de dois "políticos", que fazem essa afirmação se calhar com segundas intenções e depois tens um biólogo que diz que há vários anos não encontra um único vestígio. 

Um presidente do ICN a admitir a extinção de um animal em Portugal em pleno século XXI, queria dizer que estava a admitir a sua própria incompetencia 

Tendo em conta *apenas *este texto, não fico com garantia nenhuma em relação à existência de linces na Malcata.


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 23:07)

Comunidades de carnívoros do Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional (2005)



> 4*.10. Lince-Ibérico*
> O línce-Ibérico é um felídeo que apresenta uma distribuição geográfica restrita à Península Ibérica (Mitchell-Jones et al. 1999). É o carnívoro mais ameaçado da Europa (Delibes et al. 2000) e o felídeo mais ameaçado do mundo (Nowell & Jackson 1996), sendo o seu estatuto actual UICN de ”Critically Endangered”. Como tal, estudos que possam eventualmente incluir áreas potenciais de ocorrência desta espécie, quer no passado, quer na actualidade, têm sempre um interesse acrescido.
> 
> Tal como já referido (ponto 2), segundo Rodriguez & Delibes (1990) e Ceia et al. (1998), este predador estaria presente na área de estudo, dada a proximidade ao núcleo das Serras da Gata, Malcata, S. Pedro e S. Mamede (Figura 2 – núcleo 2), mais concretamente, na parte sul dos rios Tejo, Ponsul e Erges. Esta área foi definida por Ceia et al. (1998) como um provável corredor ecológico entre as populações de Serra de S. Pedro-S. Mamede e Serras da Gata-Malcata. Entre 1987 e 1993 foram confirmadas 3 observações desta espécie, que segundo os autores referidos podem corresponder a situações de dispersão entre os núcleos de Cilleros-Malcata ou Cedillo-Malcata.
> ...



http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...86B9296F/0/PNTICarnivoros_Comunidade_2005.pdf


----------



## belem (3 Out 2010 às 15:40)

Seattle92 disse:


> Mas repara que naquele texto encontras as opiniões de dois "políticos", que fazem essa afirmação se calhar com segundas intenções e depois tens um biólogo que diz que há vários anos não encontra um único vestígio.
> 
> Um presidente do ICN a admitir a extinção de um animal em Portugal em pleno século XXI, queria dizer que estava a admitir a sua própria incompetencia
> 
> Tendo em conta *apenas *este texto, não fico com garantia nenhuma em relação à existência de linces na Malcata.



Políticos?
A Presidente da Comissão Directiva da Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata, Sofia Silveira?
Tendo em conta o cenário recente de descoberta (aparentemente) de provas genéticas de presença do lince no sector Malcata/Gata, parece-me que a realidade publicada nesse artigo não será assim tão descabida.
E depois se queremos ter uma atitude séria em relação ao trabalho de Sarmento, temos que seguir aquilo que está lá explícito ou seja, tal como o Sarmento disse, por não se ter encontrado qualquer sinal de presença de lince não significa que este se tenha extinguido em Portugal. Há variadas limitações neste tipo de pesquisas, não só a densidade de animais é muito baixa como a área prospectada é gigantesca. Além de que um lince não é um animal lá muito fácil de detectar quanto mais observar.
Algumas pessoas fizeram uma interpretação à sua maneira do trabalho de Sarmento (sobretudo quem se opunha ao trabalho do ICN...) e puseram-se logo a dizer que já não há linces em Portugal.
Enfim, guerrinhas pessoais à parte e encarando este assunto de forma desinteressada e puramente preocupada com a realidade do lince em Portugal, foi possível comprovar a existência do lince-ibérico em Portugal (ainda que a densidades muito baixas).
O Sarmento utilizou um método de pesquisa muito próprio ao evitar quaisquer entrevistas a populares e caçadores e assim não conseguiu encontrar linces. Bastou que alguém tivesse tido a ideia de adicionar as entrevistas à sua lista de zonas potenciais de presença de lince, para ir ao local fazer pesquisas de campo e encontrar provas genéticas. E foi isso mesmo que aconteceu como aliás está explícito num artigo que  postei neste forum.




Seattle92 disse:


> Comunidades de carnívoros do Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional (2005)
> 
> 
> 
> http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...86B9296F/0/PNTICarnivoros_Comunidade_2005.pdf



O ano dos avistamentos que coloquei aqui foi posterior a 2005.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 22:19)

*Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España*






http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/mami_familias.htm



> En el mapa se representa la distribución estimada para 1980 con puntos de color blanco. Las poblaciones estables se representan con puntos de color azul y los puntos de color rosa corresponden a citas de individuos aislados.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 02:29)

Esse mapa também já está a precisar de ser actualizado.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 03:36)

belem disse:


> A conclusão que entendi é a que está explícita no artigo: há linces na Malcata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Realmente parece que essa referência foi mesmo no Alqueva:

Comprovada Existência de Linces em Portugal 
Por ANA FERNANDES 
Fonte: Público, 28 de Março de 2003 


Cientistas portugueses comprovaram, através de análises de ADN a amostras de excrementos, que existe lince em Portugal. Depois de um censo anterior, cujos métodos foram muito criticados, indicar que o animal já não andava pelo país, biólogos da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa vêm agora demonstrar que o raríssimo felino afinal ainda por cá mora. 

No âmbito de um projecto de monitorização de mamíferos carnívoros na área de implantação da barragem do Alqueva, uma equipa do Centro de Biologia Ambiental, apoiada financeiramente pela Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-estruturas do Alqueva, está há quatro anos a procurar provas da existência da espécie nesta área. Os estudos estão a ser desenvolvidos na área de regolfo (25 mil hectares) da barragem de Alqueva e numa área envolvente com 110 mil hectares. Foi nesta última que os investigadores descobriram várias amostras de excrementos, que mandaram analisar no laboratório da Estação Biológica de Doñana. Uma delas revelou-se positiva. 

Esta prova contraria os resultados do último censo, feito o ano passado. O problema é que nesse estudo foram apenas considerados como métodos rigorosos a análise positiva de excrementos mediante técnicas moleculares e registos fotográficos, não sendo dada qualquer relevância a avistamentos de animais vivos ou mortos. Os resultados, negativos, criaram uma enorme polémica, até porque foram apresentados num seminário internacional sobre o lince ibérico, que decorreu em Outubro em Espanha, onde por pouco Portugal não ficou fora do barco da luta pela protecção do lince. Só a intervenção de outros cientistas portugueses conseguiu que o país se mantivesse nesta luta. 

O método utilizado foi considerado insuficiente para zonas de baixa densidade, como é o caso de Portugal. "É uma metodologia boa para detectar a presença do lince mas o facto de não detectar não quer dizer que este não exista", diz Margarida Santos-Reis, do Centro de Biologia Ambiental e coordenadora da equipa. Para a bióloga, a grande crítica vai para a "precipitação com que os resultados foram anunciados, pois o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza já estava a tender para considerar a espécie extinta, o que teria graves consequências para a conservação da espécie". 

Neste estudo da Faculdade de Ciências, os métodos incluíram a realização de inquéritos orais para localizar avistamentos, a identificação de áreas mais favoráveis em termos de habitat e presas e a prospecção intensiva do terreno para identificação de indícios de presença, como os excrementos. Métodos que foram coroados de sucesso. 

Apesar de animadores, estes resultados não contrariam um problema de base: o lince-ibérico é raro e a população tem estado sempre a declinar. Mas "vem dar outro fôlego" às apostas na sua conservação, sublinha Margarida Santos-Reis. Que estão demasiado atrasadas, considera a coordenadora da equipa. "Perdeu-se demasiado tempo à procura do lince quando se deveria ter investido na gestão do habitat e dos coelhos - a sua principal presa - a uma escala alargada", considera a investigadora. 

Uma das soluções que o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza irá promover será a reintrodução de linces reproduzidos em cativeiro, uma iniciativa que deve continuar a ser uma aposta, aconselha Margarida Santos-Reis, pois a população continua a declinar. 

O projecto do Centro de Biologia Ambiental prosseguirá até ao final do ano e a equipa encontrou entretanto outros excrementos que suspeita serem também de lince e que vão ser enviados para análise molecular.»

Assim sendo podemos estar perante 2 casos diferentes ( sendo o outro na Adiça!), o que seria bastante positivo e interessante.
Mas vou-me certificar antes que tome uma conclusão definitiva em relação a este caso.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Out 2010 às 19:55)

belem disse:


> Realmente do Alqueva à Serra da Adiça, ainda vai alguma distância.



Não é assim tão longe. Vendo o que o Caribu andou...


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não é assim tão longe. Vendo o que o Caribu andou...




Na minha opinião, é antes uma questão de podermos estar perante 2 casos diferentes o que seria ainda mais interessante...
Além de que fala-se do caso da Adiça para 2001 e do Alqueva para 2003...
Existe uma possibilidade remota de se estar a falar do mesmo animal, mas penso que o mais provável é ser outro  (se vier-se a confirmar que são 2 casos distintos).
De qualquer das formas, o exigente projecto LIFE está a par da presença de mais linces, recentemente, na zona de Barrancos, etc...
Não posso revelar muito mais coisas ( talvez mais no futuro), porque assim podia atrair atenções indesejadas.
Por exemplo, eu sei também em que Herdade foram avistados os 2 linces-ibéricos no Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional, mas convém não indicar qual...
Como já disse aqui no forum ( e um vídeo em espanhol também referiu) o lince-ibérico não é prejudicial para a caça, muito pelo contrário, a presença de linces assegura até um aumento e estabilidade nas populações de coelho-bravo, pois elimina os animais mais fracos e doentes, possíveis portadores de doenças contagiosas e de maus genes...
Mas há pessoas que não percebem isso.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 15:05)

> *Malcata Anseia por regresso do lince*
> por FILOMENA NAVES02 Agosto 2009
> 
> Se se sair cedo, pelas sete ou oito horas, uma família de javalis pode de repente atravessar-se no caminho, correndo sobre as pedras soltas. À medida que se percorrem os trilhos, a natureza impõe-se. A serra da Malcata - essa mesma, a do lince - é refúgio de muitas espécies de animais. E a diversidade das plantas, junto às linhas de água, surpreende.
> ...



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1323681&seccao=Biosfera


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 15:11)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1323681&seccao=Biosfera



Esse último lince deve ter sido a fêmea Xara, que foi capturada para se colocar  um colar radiotransmissor.
O lince-ibérico ultimamente não tem sido avistado na Malcata, mas aparentemente têm-se encontrado provas genéticas da sua presença.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 16:11)

belem disse:


> Esse último lince deve ter sido a fêmea Xara, que foi capturada para se colocar  um colar radiotransmissor.
> O lince-ibérico ultimamente não tem sido avistado na Malcata, mas têm-se encontrado provas genéticas da sua presença.



Sim, isso já se tem discutido aqui pelo forum. Coloquei a notícia essencialmente pela questão do aumento das presas (especialmente os coelhos).

A Malcata parece estar preparada para voltar a albergar uma população estável de linces, coisa que até há pouco tempo não acontecia.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 20:39)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim, isso já se tem discutido aqui pelo forum. Coloquei a notícia essencialmente pela questão do aumento das presas (especialmente os coelhos).
> 
> A Malcata parece estar preparada para voltar a albergar uma população estável de linces, coisa que até há pouco tempo não acontecia.



Sim, eu reparei. E isso é muito bom! 
Estava apenas a falar sobre a questão dos avistamentos e a falar do último lince-ibérico avistado na Malcata (Xara).
As provas genéticas é que já eram do conhecimento geral.
De acordo com o que tenho lido (a ser verdade...) dá-me a ideia que os linces do Maciço Central ibérico, têm-se reproduzido ( sim, aqui estou a especular), mas que deambulam mais do que os seus congéneres da Andaluzia... Não só em busca de território de caça como de reprodução.
Durante essas viagens ( autênticas situações de sobrevivência...) muito pontualmente permanecem num local durante alguns períodos e depois vão para outro. Daí que na Serra de Gata ou Malcata, por vezes seja possível passar uma temporada inteira sem encontrar qualquer vestígio da sua presença e se calhar no ano seguinte já se encontram 3, 4 ou mais linces.
Eu já li um artigo sobre os últimos linces do Sado e os cientistas constatavam este comportamento nos linces locais...
Não é para ser demasiado pessimista, mas quando isso acontece em felinos selvagens é porque estamos numa situação já algo preocupante. No entanto, ainda assim é surpreendente a capacidade destes felinos, em adaptarem-se a estas situações, evidenciando comportamentos tão anormais para a espécie, conseguindo assim sobreviver ( precariamente) a uma extinção quase anunciada. No estudo dos linces do Sado, constatou-se que por vezes os felinos selvagens, conseguem sobreviver em densidades muito baixas, desde que tenham a possibilidade de se deslocar entre diferentes habitats favoráveis ( mesmo que estes locais apenas possam oferecer benefícios temporariamente), saindo de um local para outro. Os de Monchique ( em que alguns acreditam que ainda existam, pois alguns cientistas já os têm detectado ( mas ainda sem provas genéticas)), adoptam/adoptavam o comportamento de andar a vigiar os rebanhos, procurando por crias indefesas ( em alternativa aos coelhos)... Utilizam/utilizavam até eucaliptais e pinhais como zonas de dispersão, para chegarem aos matagais mediterrânicos e zonas que alternam matagal e descampado. Matagal para refúgio e descampado para terreno de caça. Actualmente têm sido avistados linces de Monchique em reservas de caça ( onde há muito mais coelho e perdiz, embora eu tenha constatado pessoalmente, abundância de coelho fora destas zonas também), comportamento mais amplamente conhecido e também verificado em Doñana. Mas ainda não há provas conclusivas sobre a actual presença de linces em Monchique...
Existe assim uma surpreendente plasticidade comportamental no lince-ibérico, embora o essencial e preferível seja um território mais fixo e uma alimentação constituída sobretudo por coelho e logo a seguir perdiz-vermelha.
Estes últimos acontecimentos sobre a Malcata, vêm dar alguma esperança a estes linces tão importantes para o futuro do lince-ibérico, pois de acordo com as últimas informações que tive, possuem  possivelmente uma genética algo diferenciada das populações do Sul da P. Ibérica.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 23:57)

Aqui fica  um artigo científico «triste» mas importante ( para se compreender), de uma população de lince-ibérico que se dá actualmente como extinta:

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=15&cid=1022&bl=1&viewall=true

Quando os linces vivem assim, é porque já estão em situação de pré-extinção...
Isto em 1998.


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Out 2010 às 10:01)




----------



## Seattle92 (27 Out 2010 às 10:24)

> *Centro de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico de Silves faz balanço positivo de um ano de actividade*
> 
> O primeiro animal a chegar ao centro, a 26 de Outubro de 2009, foi a fêmea de cinco anos Azahar, nome árabe para flor de laranjeira, e a transferência dos 16 animais a partir de Espanha ficou concluída a 01 de Dezembro, tendo nessa altura começado o trabalho de preparação para a reprodução em cativeiro, que chegou a acontecer com duas crias nascidas em Abril, mas que acabaram por morrer.
> 
> ...



http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...+balanço+positivo+de+um+ano+de+actividade.htm


----------



## belem (28 Out 2010 às 00:32)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/Centro+de+Reproducao+do+Lince+Iberico+de+Silves+faz+balanço+positivo+de+um+ano+de+actividade.htm



Nada contra ti, Seattle, mas estou indignado e curioso sobre a origem dessas informações. Serra do Caldeirão? Existem lá habitats de boa qualidade e quantidade para sustentar uma população viável de linces ( mínimo de 15 animais)? Então e o caso de Monchique e arredores?
Área Moura/Barrancos separada do Baixo Guadiana porquê?
Há algo que impeça a um lince de ir desde Moura ou Barrancos ao Baixo Guadiana? Não serão habitats com continuidade?
E a Serra da Malcata não consta da lista porquê? Alguma explicação racional para estas decisões?
Sinceramente, nem me parecem vir de alguém que conheça a situação do lince-ibérico em Portugal... A não ser que hajam linces onde eu não saiba ( o que seria extraordinário), que a situação da Malcata esteja estabilizada (o que não está, pois há demasiados poucos linces (de acordo com o que tenho lido) )  e que o Baixo Guadiana seja num local diferente do que eu penso.
Bom, vou contactar algumas entidades para tentar saber o que se passa.


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Out 2010 às 15:36)

Realmente entre a serra do Caldeirão e a Malcata... não se percebe porquê escolher a primeira. Só se for para os bichos não fugirem para Espanha.


----------



## belem (28 Out 2010 às 21:11)

Seattle92 disse:


> Realmente entre a serra do Caldeirão e a Malcata... não se percebe porquê escolher a primeira. Só se for para os bichos não fugirem para Espanha.



Não, não me parece...
Tenho dúvidas é na fonte da notícia.


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Out 2010 às 14:16)

Olha que ainda hoje voltaram à carga com esses locais:




> *Matagal mediterrânico está a ser preparado para o regresso do lince-ibérico*
> 29.10.2010 - 08:31 Por Helena Geraldes
> 
> O matagal mediterrânico - habitat do lince-ibérico, a espécie de felino mais ameaçada do planeta - está a ser recuperado simultaneamente em vários pontos do país tendo em vista a reintrodução do animal, explicaram ontem os peritos em Faro.
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/Ecosfera/mata...arado-para-o-regresso-do-linceiberico_1463399


Ao menos já referem a Malcata


----------



## belem (30 Out 2010 às 01:47)

Seattle92 disse:


> Olha que ainda hoje voltaram à carga com esses locais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah bom.
Essa notícia já me parece mais correcta, porque uma coisa é fazerem a recuperação de habitat e a outra é soltarem lá os animais.
Não me parece que a Serra do Caldeirão seja para já um sítio ideal para soltar linces. Pelo menos por agora.
Quanto à Malcata, já era esperado.


----------



## belem (30 Out 2010 às 23:31)




----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2010 às 13:42)

Mais uma notícia do Primeiro Seminário do Lince Ibérico



> *População selvagem de linces em Espanha ultrapassa os 200 animais*
> 02.11.2010 - 09:00 Por Helena Geraldes
> 
> Os esforços para recuperar as últimas populações selvagens de lince-ibérico em Espanha já levam dez anos no terreno. Hoje estima-se existirem, pelo menos, 226 animais nas únicas duas populações viáveis, na Serra Morena e em Doñana, revelou o responsável espanhol pela conservação da espécie.
> ...



http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...-em-espanha-ultrapassa-os-200-animais_1463887


----------



## belem (2 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Muito interessante, sem dúvida.
Parece também haver já uma tentativa de reconhecer a presença de lince-ibérico fora dos 2 principais núcleos ( Andujar e Doñana), daí a utilização da expressão « nas 2 únicas populações _viáveis_». Isto muitas vezes é considerado tabú para algumas pessoas ( por razões que não interessam a ninguém certamente), daí elogio a frontalidade e rigor científico a quem proferiu estas afirmações.
Penso então, que a reintrodução terá que incidir prioritariamente em zonas onde ainda há lince-ibérico, só que em situação crítica ( sem viabilidade reprodutora a médio/longo prazo).


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2010 às 20:02)

http://www.fotonatura.org/galerias/general/368147/


----------



## duero (12 Nov 2010 às 01:02)

Yo preferiría que se hiciera con el lince lo que hicieron con los bisontes.

Apañar todos los posibles y llevarlos a un área muy controlada, como lo acontecido en Bialowiecza, intentar reproducirlos y de ahí llevarlos a otros lugares.

No veo sentido ninguno a tener muchas áreas de linces con dos o tres linces, peligro de endogamia y totalmente inviables.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Nov 2010 às 14:06)

^^

Mas as duas espécies são completamente diferentes. 

Os bisontes vivem em sociedade, em manadas. É possível e aconselhável estarem várias dezenas no mesmo terreno. Eles vão reproduzir-se e a familia vai crescer.

No caso dos linces não sei se isso ajudava. Quer dizer, se fosse uma reserva enorme e cercada, até podia ser uma boa solução. Andariam em semi liberdade mas afastados uns dos outros, como é normal na espécie.

No geral concordo, que quando forem libertados os primeiros em Portugal (dos que estão no centro de Silves), isso deve acontecer apenas numa área. Têm de escolher a melhor zona entre as possíveis e apostar nessa. No futuro, quando tiverem uma área com uma população estavel, aí sim, podem apostar noutras zonas.


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Mas as duas espécies são completamente diferentes.
> 
> ...



Concordo.
Colocar os linces em apenas uma área seria algo perigoso, pois uma peste ou acto de vandalismo poderia extinguir todos os animais dessa zona.
Se temos a sorte de ter, neste momento, 2 ou mais populações diferenciadas, em localização, genótipo e até fenótipo já é muito bom ( 2 pelo menos são metapopulações viáveis), penso que agora só se tem que soltar linces em zonas  onde se sabe que existem «populações» com presença mais ou menos regular de lince-ibérico e que reúnam condições para tal... De preferência  fora das 2 metapopulações.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

> *Linces-ibéricos começam a recuperar em liberdade*
> 03-11-2010 | Lince-ibérico
> 
> Dez anos passados desde que foram implementadas em Espanha as primeiras medidas de protecção e reprodução do lince-ibérico, começa agora a mostrar-se viável a manutenção de populações estáveis em dois locais distintos e os responsáveis espanhóis começam já a ponderar mais alternativas para que, num futuro próximo, seja possível criar mais zonas onde estes animais possam viver na natureza, dando continuidade ao ambicioso projecto que abraçaram, há cerca de uma década.
> ...


http://animais.clix.pt/noticias.php?nid=1429


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Dez 2010 às 18:46)

> *Espanha: primeiros sete linces reintroduzidos na natureza já tiveram crias e estão bem*
> 
> Passados sete anos desde o início da reprodução em cativeiro do lince-ibérico em Espanha, as autoridades de Andaluzia confirmam que os primeiros linces devolvidos à natureza, em Guadalmellato no final de 2009, já tiveram três crias e estão a adaptar-se bem.
> 
> ...



http://carnivora.fc.ul.pt/noticias/noticia.asp?id=161


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Relatórios do projecto LIFE Lince - RECUPERAçãO dO HABItAt dO LINCE‑IBÉRICO
NO SítIO MOURA/BARRANCOS

http://carnivora.fc.ul.pt/Assets/Relatorio-Nao-Tecnico-LIFE-Lince-Moura-Barrancos.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Novidades em Silves. Esperemos que este ano nasçam cria com saúde 



> *Centro de Silves recebeu seis novos linces vindos de Espanha*
> 29.12.2010 - 17:51 Por Helena Geraldes
> 
> A população de lince-ibérico de Silves está diferente. Três dos 16 habitantes foram para Espanha e seis novos vieram, no âmbito do programa ibérico de reprodução da espécie em cativeiro, que já está em curso.
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/biodiver...u-seis-novos-linces-vindos-de-espanha_1472956


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

> *Dois linces morrem em cativeiro em Espanha vítimas de doença renal crónica*
> 21.01.2011
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1476464

Infelizmente continuam a morrer animais por causa dessa doença, mas pode ser que estes sejam os últimos casos.


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

Parece-me que a introdução em Moura-Barranco poderá permitir a criação de um corredor ecológico entre essa região e a Serra Morena, que por sua vez poderá comunicar por outro corredor ecológico com Doñana. No futuro, a região Moura-Barrancos poderia ainda comunicar com as serras algarvias, estabelecendo assim a distribuição do felino deste a Costa Vicentina até Doñana e as serras de Jaen.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2011 às 21:15)

frederico disse:


> Parece-me que a introdução em Moura-Barranco poderá permitir a criação de um corredor ecológico entre essa região e a Serra Morena, que por sua vez poderá comunicar por outro corredor ecológico com Doñana. No futuro, a região Moura-Barrancos poderia ainda comunicar com as serras algarvias, estabelecendo assim a distribuição do felino deste a Costa Vicentina até Doñana e as serras de Jaen.



Também me parece ser essa a melhor opção, um introdução na Serra da Malcata ficaria desligada das restantes populações.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2011 às 00:46)

Lince da Malcata


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Jan 2011 às 10:45)

Não queres desenvolver? 

Essa foto é de um lince descoberto na Malcata?


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não queres desenvolver?
> 
> Essa foto é de um lince descoberto na Malcata?



Sim, claro.


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Jan 2011 às 18:45)

E a foto é actual? (é preciso arrancar tudo a ferros? )

Não percebo todo este secretismo com os linces da Malcata. 

Se realmente neste momento existem linces na Malcata, isso devia ser tornado público e pararmos com esta situação em que as autoridades oficiais insistem que não há qualquer registo da sua presença. 

Se calhar era uma boa maneira de se conseguirem mais apoios para a conservação daquela área, a promoção do coelho bravos, protecção contra a plantação de eucaliptos, mais verbas para o parque,...

Não sei o que se ganha com a situação actual, têm medo que alguém vá tentar caçar um lince? Ou que comece a haver muita gente a fazer turismo na zona?


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2011 às 19:42)

Seattle92 disse:


> E a foto é actual? (é preciso arrancar tudo a ferros? )



Eu apenas respondi à pergunta que me fizeste. A foto não é de agora, é de 1992 e apenas a coloquei aqui, para verem como são os linces da Malcata.
Não me parecem com os de Doñana mas mais com os de Andujar (embora diferentes e ainda com menos pintas)!
Mas já foram postadas fotos de linces portugueses no forum...
Não as vistes?
Apenas um me parece ser um lince da Malcata.




Seattle92 disse:


> Não percebo todo este secretismo com os linces da Malcata.
> Se realmente neste momento existem linces na Malcata, isso devia ser tornado público e pararmos com esta situação em que as autoridades oficiais insistem que não há qualquer registo da sua presença.




Que autoridades oficiais disseram que não há linces na Malcata?
A última comunicação oficial que vi foi de 2007 e falaram-me em cerca de 8 animais...
Aliás isso também está aqui no forum...
Tentei saber mais sobre estes 8 animais junto do ICN, mas não me disseram mais nada, portanto, sim, é segredo... Além de que quando lhes pedi para me enviar fotos de linces portugueses, mandaram-me ver fotos de linces espanhóis. Quando lhes falei em diferenças de pelagem como factor de identificação da origem da sua metapopulação, vieram dizer-me que não há mais do que uma espécie de lince-ibérico (como se eu tivesse pensado nisso...).
Eu apenas lhes apresentei isso, porque  têm havido avistamentos ocasionais de linces junto à fronteira até por técnicos do programa LIFE, podia ser que através da pelagem pudessem saber algo mais sobre a sua origem. As fotos de linces portugueses que este forum viu, foi porque as consegui desencantar, umas em outros foruns, outras porque tive conversas com quem está dentro do mundo dos linces em Portugal.
Realmente, não sei como pode haver tanta confusão com os linces da Malcata, tanto o Pedro Sarmento que colabora ou já colaborou com o ICN, diz sempre que não encontra nada embora não confirme a sua extinção (mas tendo em conta os métodos de estudo deste investigador, não me espanta e uma investigação mais séria, seria necessária), como aparece alguém do ICN a desmentir tudo isso e a falar em 8 animais espalhados por X ou Y km2... Em que ficamos, ninguém sabe, mas as supostas provas genéticas oriundas da Serra de Gata , sugerem-nos que podem haver linces na Malcata...



Seattle92 disse:


> Se calhar era uma boa maneira de se conseguirem mais apoios para a conservação daquela área, a promoção do coelho bravos, protecção contra a plantação de eucaliptos, mais verbas para o parque...




A Malcata tem tido bons resultados, pois a sua população de coelhos-bravos está com uma boa densidade por hectare.
Mas claro, que muita coisa pode ser melhorada.




Seattle92 disse:


> Não sei o que se ganha com a situação actual, têm medo que alguém vá tentar caçar um lince? Ou que comece a haver muita gente a fazer turismo na zona?



Boas perguntas que se podem fazer ao ICN.
Mas também é preciso não esquecer as motivações inerentes aos parques eólicos...
Pode ser que com segredos, consigam permitir mais coisas deste género.
Mas ainda assim, há que realçar a boa população de coelho, as provas genéticas da Gata e quem sabe uma  bem vinda reviravolta na atitude do ICN com o lince-ibérico, assumindo de forma madura a actual situação e o que ainda se pode fazer.

PS: Só queria que o Seattle92 soubesse que em Portugal, há muita coisa guardada que ninguém sabe.  E existem várias razões para assim ser. Umas com mais razão que outras, mas é o que se passa.
Mesmo dentro do mesmo grupo de trabalho, infelizmente há muita concorrência por vezes até mais do que colaboração...


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Fev 2011 às 10:34)

Belem, depois dos posts do MSantos e frederico a concordarem com a reintrodução (dos linces que estão em Silves) na zona de Barrancos em detrimento da Malcata, tu puseste uma fotos com o título "Lince da Malcata". 

Eu pensei que nos quisesses mostrar provas da presença actual dos animais nessa zona e que a foto seria recente. E como já não é a primeira vez que escreves algumas frases "enigmáticas" e com algum secretismo sobre observações recentes de linces em alguns pontos do país, pensei que este fosse mais um caso (daí a expressão de "é preciso arrancar tudo a ferros?")





Quando falei em autoridades oficiais refiro-me a noticias, entrevistas, seminários, exposições,... em que membros do ICNB e Ministério do Ambiente participam e que dão basicamente como adquirido que a situação do lince no nosso país é de extinção e que olham para o centro de Silves como a única coisa que interessa neste momento em relação a essa espécie. 
Ainda recentemente no seminário que houve no Algarve onde estiveram os grandes especialistas dessa espécie, não se referiu nenhuma população na Malcata.


Este país é o que é, mas realmente irrita todo este secretismo e falta de transparência nas mais pequenas coisas (quanto mais nas grandes). Parece que em vez de trabalharem em conjunto, esta gente anda a trabalhar uns contra os outros e a protecção das espécies é que fica para trás.

Espero que isto não tenha nada a ver com os fundos que existem para o projecto do centro de linces em Silves. Isto quando há dinheiro no meio


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2011 às 13:32)

Seattle92 disse:


> Belem, depois dos posts do MSantos e frederico a concordarem com a reintrodução (dos linces que estão em Silves) na zona de Barrancos em detrimento da Malcata, tu puseste uma fotos com o título "Lince da Malcata".
> 
> Eu pensei que nos quisesses mostrar provas da presença actual dos animais nessa zona e que a foto seria recente. E como já não é a primeira vez que escreves algumas frases "enigmáticas" e com algum secretismo sobre observações recentes de linces em alguns pontos do país, pensei que este fosse mais um caso (daí a expressão de "é preciso arrancar tudo a ferros?"):






Garanto que a foto nem foi posta a pensar nisso, mas confesso que me apercebi do sentido que isso podia tomar, mais tarde! lol





Seattle92 disse:


> Quando falei em autoridades oficiais refiro-me a noticias, entrevistas, seminários, exposições,... em que membros do ICNB e Ministério do Ambiente participam e que dão basicamente como adquirido que a situação do lince no nosso país é de extinção





Ainda não vi nenhuma afirmação desse género, excepto por parte dos sempre sensacionalistas media.
Aliás nem o próprio Pedro Sarmento disse tal coisa.
Quanto ao local da reintrodução, ainda não tenho opinião.
O Centro de Silves, sem dúvida que me parece ser a melhor opção, independentemente de que ainda hajam linces em estado selvagem ou não, tal é o exemplo flagrante de Espanha.








Seattle92 disse:


> Este país é o que é, mas realmente irrita todo este secretismo e falta de transparência nas mais pequenas coisas (quanto mais nas grandes). Parece que em vez de trabalharem em conjunto, esta gente anda a trabalhar uns contra os outros e a protecção das espécies é que fica para trás.
> Espero que isto não tenha nada a ver com os fundos que existem para o projecto do centro de linces em Silves. Isto quando há dinheiro no meio



Pois é verdade.
Se as pessoas soubessem que a cooperação neste caso até daria mais dinheiro...


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2011 às 21:03)

http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/content.aspx?menuid=78&cttextoid=362

Gestão na Malcata


http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/ResourcesUser/Pdf_nao_publicacoes/ARE Lince-Ibérico.pdf

Muito bom, este trabalho do ICNB!



http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/content.aspx?menuid=18&exmenuid=15

Medidas de conservação


http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/content.aspx?menuid=79&cttextoid=369

Medidas de gestão no Vale do Guadiana


http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/content.aspx?menuid=76&exmenuid=79

Descrição do Vale do Guadiana ( sinceramente não sabia que tinha tanto habitat em boas condições!)


http://carnivora.fc.ul.pt/Assets/Relatorio-Nao-Tecnico-LIFE-Lince-Moura-Barrancos.pdf

Medidas de gestão na área Moura-Barrancos


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2011 às 23:57)

Estudian un programa para la reintroducción del lince ibérico en España y Portugal


Huelva, 4 feb (EFE).- Representantes del Gobierno portugués y de las comunidades autónomas de Andalucía, Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla y León, Extremadura y Madrid se han reunido hoy para analizar el contenido de un programa de reintroducción del lince ibérico en España y Portugal.

La reunión del Grupo de Trabajo de reintroducciones del Lince ibérico, según ha informado hoy en un comunicado el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino, ha sido organizada por la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal de este ministerio, en el marco de la Estrategia de Conservación del Lince ibérico en España.

Dicho Programa, que será elaborado a lo largo de 2011 y presentado a la Conferencia Sectorial de Medio Ambiente para su posterior aprobación, consiste en un Documento Marco general de trabajo para las distintas administraciones, en el que se establecen criterios, parámetros y condiciones, para la realización de proyectos de reintroducción de esta especie.

En el contexto de esta reunión, la Junta de Andalucía ha expuesto los resultados preliminares de sus sueltas experimentales, cuyos resultados servirán para conocer cuáles son las metodologías de introducción más adecuadas y contribuir a la elaboración del Programa de reintroducción del lince ibérico.

Asimismo, la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal ha presentado una iniciativa para la creación de consejos asesores para cada una de las Estrategias de conservación de especies amenazadas, en los que participarán expertos y organizaciones sectoriales involucradas en el estudio y conservación de las especies. EFE



http://www.efeverde.com/esl/contenidos/ ... y-portugal

Então e opiniões?
Quais os melhores lugares em Portugal para fazer uma reintrodução?

Malcata, Moura-Barrancos, Serras algarvias, etc..?
Quais os locais a vosso ver, que seriam os melhores tendo em conta, vários aspectos ambientais e humanos?
No campo ambiental, tenho alguma preocupação com a qualidade do habitat assim como com a área disponível para possíveis dispersões futuras ou conexões com outras populações.
No lado humano, o impacto que as reservas de caça podem ter nesta decisão  (ainda que hajam alguns bons caçadores, nem todos o são...), e também a questão da mentalidade das pessoas.
Eu preciso de recolher algumas informações extra, pois ainda não estou decidido.
Mas até o aspecto climático, vai ter peso na minha opinião...


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Fev 2011 às 16:44)

Sem perceber minimamente do assunto, fico com a impressão que as serras algarvias talvez sejam a zona onde haja mais sossego.

Moura/Barrancos não terá demasiada agricultura ou pelo menos demasiadas cercas e muros a separar os terrenos?


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2011 às 18:09)

A serra do Caldeirão, nos concelhos de Tavira, Loulé e São Brás de Alportel


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2011 às 20:47)

Falem mais das vossas escolhas, isso assim não é nada...


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2011 às 20:56)

belem disse:


> Falem mais das vossas escolhas, isso assim não é nada...



- Baixa densidade populacional.

- Relevo muito acidentado, tornando a zona menos apetecível para os caçadores, que preferem outras zonas com relevo mais favorável -reservas de caça dos concelhos de Castro Marim ou Alcoutim.

- Boas áreas de matagal que alternam com clareiras.

- Vales que podem servir como corredor ecológico: Vascão, Odeleite, Foupana, Beliche e afluentes. 

- Presença de alimento.


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2011 às 20:59)

Esta zona, por exemplo:

http://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-pt&ie=UTF8&ll=37.2552,-7.772141&spn=0.09373,0.209255&t=h&z=13


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Fev 2011 às 11:13)

A minha opinião vai na mesma direcção da do frederico.

Além da serras algarvias terem uma ocupação humana bastante baixa, são ...serras 

Não há a pressão da agricultura e das zonas de caça que existe na área de Moura/Barrancos. Mesmo vendo pelo google earth dá para perceber que grande parte da zona de Moura está ocupada pela agricultura com todas as fronteiras que isso significa (muros, vedações, ...). A zona de Barrancos já tem bastante menos, mas por outro lado tem uma presença bastante relevante de herdades e coutadas de caça. Aquelas montarias contínuas aos veados e javalis não devem criar um ambiente muito favorável a uma espécie tão delicada.

Em relação à Malcata, parece que o Algarve terá um habitat mais "mediterrânico", mais perto do ideal da espécie. Não sei é como está a densidade de coelhos neste momento.

Possivelmente tanto o Algarve, como Barrancos, como a Malcata são boas opções. Mas para começar talvez os libertasse perto da área onde estão neste momento, entre Silves e Monchique.

Mas se calhar o mais importante para a escolha é perceber qual das áreas apresenta uma maior densidade de coelhos.


----------



## frederico (9 Fev 2011 às 15:52)

Nem todas as áreas da serra algarvia me aparecem indicadas, por exemplo, não me parece que o concelho de Alcoutim, de uma forma geral, tenha muitas condições, devido às  reservas de caça: afinal, trata-se de uma zona com áreas de peneplanície, um relevo mais propício ao caçadores. 

Já as áreas centrais da serra do Caldeirão têm um relevo bem mais acidentado, o que afasta os caçadores, estão mais despovoadas, têm vastas zonas de vegetação densa que alternam com clareiras e vales que poderão servir com corredor ecológico. Penso que no futuro ficaremos com duas povoações separadas pela auto-estrada do Sul, isto se houver reintrodução no Algarve. Uma das povoações ficará na serra de Monchique, a outra na serra do Caldeirão. A ribeira de Odelouca poderá funcionar como corredor entre as duas povoações. 

Penso é como será feita a deslocação de animais do Caldeirão e de Monchique para Espanha, teria de haver um corredor ecológico pelo Baixo Alentejo, algo difícil de conseguir devido às vedações das herdades e às reservas de caça.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Fev 2011 às 17:21)

frederico disse:


> Penso que no futuro ficaremos com duas povoações separadas pela auto-estrada do Sul, isto se houver reintrodução no Algarve.



Essa separação pode nem ocorrer. 

Se reparares bem a quantidade de viadutos que a A2 tem quando está a entrar no Algarve. Aqueles 15/20 km em que se está a passar pelas serras tem à vontade uns 15 viadutos. É quase um por km e alguns deles com uma ou duas centenas de metros de cumprimentos.  

Pelo menos esse troço dessa autoestrada não parece criar uma barreira intransponível para a fauna (ao contrário de muitos outras).


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2011 às 21:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> Essa separação pode nem ocorrer.
> 
> Se reparares bem a quantidade de viadutos que a A2 tem quando está a entrar no Algarve. Aqueles 15/20 km em que se está a passar pelas serras tem à vontade uns 15 viadutos. É quase um por km e alguns deles com uma ou duas centenas de metros de cumprimentos.
> 
> Pelo menos esse troço dessa autoestrada não parece criar uma barreira intransponível para a fauna (ao contrário de muitos outras).




Ainda em Maio de 2010, quando vinha da Serra de Monchique ( aliás fiz esse trajecto 2 vezes) tive o cuidado de verificar a quantidade de viadutos e as suas características.
Dizes bem que haviam muitos, mas mais do que isso, muitos deles apresentavam bons corredores naturais ( com matagal mediterrâneo e sem perturbação humana).
Tendo em conta os registos comportamentais dos linces-ibéricos em dispersão, tenho  a certeza que não teriam grandes problemas em atravessar a A2 por esses corredores.
Em 2009, antes de ver isso com os meus  próprios olhos e sem quaisquer dados, achava as ligações entre Caldeirão e Monchique algo comprometidas, mas após essas viagens fiquei com muito boa impressão.


----------



## belem (11 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aqui está mais uma foto de um lince-ibérico em Portugal.
Também conhecido por lince fantasma!


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2011 às 00:09)

LPN inicia campanha “Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina a Parque Nacional”
LPN - Liga para a Protecção da Natureza, Direcção Nacional (11-03-10) 


O objectivo desta campanha é chamar a atenção do público para a importância da preservação da biodiversidade do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina e exigir aos governantes que dotem esta área dos meios necessários para a implementação de medidas de protecção ambiental socialmente aceites.

Esta região, que a LPN considera ser uma das mais importantes de Portugal do ponto de vista da biodiversidade, e dos serviços dos ecossistemas que providencia, possui valores naturais únicos num contexto europeu cuja importância só terá reconhecimento apropriado com o estatuto de Parque Nacional.

Adicionalmente, a LPN defende que a promoção da área a Parque Nacional será efectivamente um factor impulsionador de desenvolvimento sustentável, potenciando oportunidades no plano económico. No sector do turismo rural e de natureza, por exemplo, poderá ajudar a cativar mais visitantes promovendo também os produtos e cultura tradicionais da região.

Esta campanha insere-se num conjunto de iniciativas da LPN no âmbito do Ano Internacional da Biodiversidade, em que será dado grande destaque ao Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina (PNSACV).

A preparação da proposta técnica para a promoção da área a Parque Nacional será acompanhada de uma petição electrónica com o objectivo de levar este assunto a ser debatido no parlamento nacional. Recorde-se que numa petição anterior, efectuada em 2004, e que recolheu mais de 33.000 assinaturas, os subscritores solicitaram ao Ministro do Ambiente que fizesse respeitar o Plano de Ordenamento e impedisse o desenvolvimento de mega-projectos turísticos que ameaçavam (e ainda ameaçam) o Parque Natural.

Num primeiro passo para esta actividade, a LPN pretende contactar o ICNB e as autarquias locais para solicitar a sua colaboração nestas iniciativas. A promoção desta Área Protegida a Parque Nacional adquire especial relevância num momento em que começa (a partir de 18 de Março) a discussão pública do novo Plano de Ordenamento, que apresenta inúmeros atentados à conservação desta região.

Outras acções que irão ser desenvolvidas durante o corrente ano incluem:
a) A exigência ao governo português para que dote as entidades responsáveis (ICNB e autarquias locais) de meios financeiros e humanos para a implementação de medidas socialmente compatíveis com os valores de biodiversidade existentes;
b) A denúncia do risco que o novo Plano de Ordenamento constituirá para a biodiversidade desta área; 
c) Uma proposta de Área Marinha Protegida que promova a utilização sustentável dos recursos pesqueiros neste Parque;
d) A denúncia das pressões que promovem um crescimento turístico e urbanístico incompatível com o desenvolvimento sustentável da região;
e) Uma proposta de revisão das medidas agro-ambientais e silvo-ambientais na região, por forma a preservar correctamente os valores naturais e apoiar os agricultores e proprietários que zelam pela preservação desses valores.


http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=20&cid=16590&bl=1




LPN: Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina – Agricultura Intensiva é inimigo nº 1

A associação conservacionista denuncia a destruição dos valores de Biodiversidade pela agricultura intensiva no Perímetro de Rega do Mira criticando a apatia do Ministério do Ambiente e pedindo a correcção da situação.

O aproveitamento hidroagrícola do Mira abrange cerca de 21% da área terrestre do Parque Natural do SW Alentejano e Costa Vicentina (PNSACV). Na última década, os valores de biodiversidade do Parque têm sido progressiva e rapidamente destruídos pelas práticas agrícolas intensivas no Perímetro de Rega do Mira (PRM).

Um estudo científico recente confirma que a agricultura intensiva praticada no PRM tem sido responsável pela destruição de habitats e espécies protegidos. As taxas de desaparecimento de lagoas temporárias (nas quais ocorrem vários habitats e espécies protegidas) entre 1991 e 2009 foram muito elevadas no interior do PRM (57,6%), tendo sido em 2010 registada destruição adicional.

Em 2005, o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade (ICNB) elaborou um relatório sobre os valores de biodiversidade na área do PRM, no âmbito da preparação do Programa Sectorial Agrícola do PRM (PSAM). Este relatório evidencia os valores de conservação, com espécies e habitats únicos no mundo. Os pareceres do ICNB foram ignorados, as suas sugestões de cartografia parcialmente ignoradas, e em 64% da área destinada a agricultura amiga da biodiversidade foi permitida uma agricultura intensiva de regadio.

A proposta de Plano de Ordenamento do PNSACV, em discussão pública, só piora esta situação, assumindo que existe apenas cerca de 1 dezena de lagoas (em vez das 170 referidas no estudo). Além disso, grande parte do PRM vem classificado como Protecção Complementar II (“áreas agrícolas do PRM”) e destina-se à “produção agrícola em regadio”, incluindo estufas para produção intensiva.

A LPN lamenta a insensibilidade ambiental do Ministério da Agricultura e a apatia inaceitável do Ministério do Ambiente. Enviou ao Secretário de Estado do Ambiente um memorando que será enviado à Comissão Europeia, evidenciando a degradação contínua desta área e a destruição progressiva de habitats e espécies protegidos por legislação europeia e internacional.

Como reverter esta situação?
A LPN considera que as medidas mínimas de protecção da biodiversidade na área do PRM devem ser incluir (a) a reclassificação de uma parte substancial do PRM (pelo menos 40%) em categorias de protecção mais elevadas, no ambito da revisão do Plano de Ordenamento do PNSACV; (b) a implementação de um programa agro-ambiental atractivo para os proprietários (revendo a actual ITI), que compense as perdas económicas pelo fim das actividades de agricultura intensiva.

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=21&cid=30411&bl=1









http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=9860172


----------



## trevinca (16 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

As ultimas informacions do lince en Galicia.-

O  animal ibérico referido dase por morto nas catro provincias galegas: Ourense, Lugo, Pontevedra e A Coruña. Certamente, o felino sempre foi raro dende os séculos XVIII-XIX nesta terra do noroeste.

A meados do século XX o animal ainda andaba polas fragas e luares apartados de Ourense, Lugo e Pontevedra. Así, nos anos 1950-1970 o naturalista José Curt (que ha traballado para a base mariñeira de Guerra radicada en Marín) coñeceu um taxidermista que había recollido un ejemplar morto, ca finalidade de “embelesarlo” (¿se dí así en portugués?). O animal había morto moi perto da cidade de Pontevedra. Con elo pode-se considerar a especie coma extinta na provincia de Pontevedra. Mais “poder” non sempre é “realidade”. De certo, o ultimo lince (e seguramente de tuda Galicia -penso que “ibérico” polas descripcions precisas que me fixeron os avistadores-) da provincia de Pontevedra foi visto no vrao do ano 2000 nas montañas orientais da provincia.

En Ourense, tambén pensa-se ca especie morreo fai moitos anos. De feito, sempre considerouse que había desaparecido no ano 1924 cando uns paisanos do concello do Canedo mataron a paus un individuo. Mais, no ano 1968, os servicios oficiais da Caza e Pesca da Esapaña dibuxaron un mapa con a distribución do animal por tuda España.
Era, curiosamente, Ourense o territorio mais importante do ¡Norte da Peninsula Ibérica! con  varios grupos xa isolados entre sí.
As últimas novas (perfectamente comprobadas foron feitas na Serra do Eixo-Pena Trevinca-Serra Segundera) son do ano 1997. Porén e moi posible co animal ainda sobreviva nas serras orientais de Ourense

En Lugo, Grande del Brío acreditóu a existenza do animal deica 1990, informando sobre ello no ano 1993; curiosamente, no ano 1985 o biólogo norteamericano Clevenger viu un ejemplar nos límites das provincias de Lugo e León.


----------



## trevinca (16 Fev 2011 às 21:40)

As ultimas informacións do lince en Galicia.-

O  animal ibérico referido dase por morto das catro provincias galegas: Ourense, Lugo, Pontevedra e A Coruña. Certamente, o felino sempre foi raro dende o século XIX até agora, nesta terra do noroeste.

A meados do século o animal andaba polas fragas e luares apartados de Ourense, Lugo e Pontevedra. Así, nos anos 1950-1970 o naturalista José Curt (que ha traballado para a base mariñeira de Guerra radicada en Marín) coñeceu un taxidermista que había recollido un ejemplar morto, ca finalidade de “embelesarlo” (¿se dí así en portugués?). O animal había morto moi perto da cidade de Pontevedra. Con elo pode-se considerar a especie coma extinta na provincia de Pontevedra. Mais “poder” non sempre é “realidade”. De certo, o último lince  (penso que “ibérico” polas descripcións precisas que fixeronme os protagonistas) da provincia de Pontevedra foi visto no vrao do ano 2000 nas montañas orientais da provincia.

En Ourense, tambén pensa-se ca especie morreo fai moitos anos. De feito, sempre considerouse que había desaparecido no ano 1924 cando uns paisanos do concello do Canedo mataron a paus un individuo. Mais, no ano 1968, os servicios oficiais da Caza e Pesca de España dibuxaron un mapa con a distribución do animal en tuda España.
Era, curiosamente, Ourense o territorio mais importante do Norte con  varios grupos xa isolados.
As últimas novas (perfectamente comprobadas na Serra do Eixo-Pena Trevinca-Serra Segundera) son do ano 1997.

En Lugo, Grande del Brío acreditóu a existenza do animal deica 1990, informando sobre elo no ano 1993; tamén, no ano 1985 o biólogo norteamericano Clevenger viu un exemplar nos límites das provincias de Lugo e León.


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2011 às 00:19)

Muito obrigado pelas informações. 
Algumas referências são mais recentes do que eu estava à espera!


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 22:59)

Como são os linces do Centro de Silves?

http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/content.aspx?menuid=54&exmenuid=39

Alguns ( como o Éon, por exemplo) parecem linces jovens da Malcata! lol


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Fev 2011 às 10:44)

Alguém sabe como é que correu a época de acasalamento em Silves?

Será que há muitas fêmeas gravidas este ano?


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2011 às 12:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> Alguém sabe como é que correu a época de acasalamento em Silves?
> 
> Será que há muitas fêmeas gravidas este ano?



2 fêmeas, pelo menos, sei que estavam  prenhas ( Biznaga e Fresa), mas soube hoje que perderam os seus filhos...
Contudo, nem tudo é mau, porque foi a primeira vez que tiveram um parto ( uma grande percentagem dos linces perdem os filhos nesta fase) e o número de acasalamentos aumentou. Pode ser que hajam mais notícias.
É aguardar.

PS: Boa nota  para o Centro de Silves, que tem criado condições boas de reprodução.
Não esquecer que estes linces, vieram depois dos outros e tiveram pouco tempo de adaptação.
Tanto Azahar ( que teve crias no ano passado) como Biznaga só lograram ficar prenhas, no centro de Silves, nunca tinham ficado anteriormente.


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2011 às 13:26)

O project LIFE que actua em Espanha, está disposto a receber relatos de lince-ibérico, tendo em conta as próximas investigações de campo que pretendem fazer.
Se não entenderem alguma coisa, usem o google traductor ou perguntem-me.
Por favor, peço a maior sinceridade possível, pois isto é muito sério.




Hola a todos,

Desde el LIFE estamos creando una base de datos con información de toda la información de presencia de lince (avistamientos, huellas, cadáveres, fotos, excrementos...etc) en toda la península ibérica.

La idea es que de cara al futuro LIFE en el que van a estar integradas más comunidades autónomas, y Portugal, utilizar esta información para orientar futuros muestreos dirigidos a encontrar posibles animales fuera de las poblaciones conocidas.

Sabemos que en otros post se ha volcado gran cantidad de referencias y citas sobre avistamientos, por eso os pedimos vuestra colaboración. Necesitamos sistematizar la recogida de datos y tener la mayor información posible de cada referencia aportada. 

La información que necesitamos sería:
FECHA
LUGAR (provincia, población, enclave, coordenadas UTM) Lo más preciso posible
TIPO DE REFERENCIA 
-Avistamiento (Foto SI/NO)
-Excremento (Foto SI/NO. Se recogió SI/NO)
-Huella (Foto SI/NO)
-Pelo (Foto SI/NO. Se recogió SI/NO)
-Otros...
DESCRIPCIÓN DEL AVISTAMIENTO (Nº d individuos, sexo, presencia de cachorros, descripción de lo que se vio)
OBSERVADOR
CONTACTO (E-mail, teléfono).
OTRAS OBSERVACIONES (Cualquier información adicional que pudiera ser de interés)

En la medida de lo posible se intentará contactar con la persona de contacto para confirmar las citas y obtener la mayor información posible.
La información que vayamos obteniendo se irá representando y actualizando en un mapa de la península ibérica en la web del LIFE.
También nos interesan las citas en zonas de poblaciones conocidas como Sierra Morena o Doñana, de cara a comparar resultados, asi que animaros a mandar también esos avistamientos.

Enviarme la información a germang@wocplanet.com

Gracias de antemano a todos por vuestra colaboración. 
Saludos.
Germán Garrote
Proyecto LIFE lince.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Mar 2011 às 17:16)

belem disse:


> 2 fêmeas, pelo menos, sei que estavam  prenhas ( Biznaga e Fresa), mas soube hoje que perderam os seus filhos...
> Contudo, nem tudo é mau, porque foi a primeira vez que tiveram um parto ( uma grande percentagem dos linces perdem os filhos nesta fase) e o número de acasalamentos aumentou. Pode ser que hajam mais notícias.
> É aguardar.
> 
> ...




Isso quer dizer que este ano não vamos ter sequer um nascimento? 

Não será assim tão boa notícia quanto isso...


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2011 às 23:34)

Seattle92 disse:


> Isso quer dizer que este ano não vamos ter sequer um nascimento?




Ainda é cedo para tomar conclusões dessas.
Não sei se mais alguma fêmea possa ainda estar prenha, vamos aguardar...




Seattle92 disse:


> Não será assim tão boa notícia quanto isso...




Esta notícia tem coisas boas e más, na minha opinião.
Eu sinceramente não esperava tanta actividade reprodutiva, numa fase ainda inicial de adaptação. Todos os linces fêmea que até agora, tiveram crias no centro de Silves, fizeram-no pela primeira vez e penso que isso também terá influência na morte dos pequenos linces.
Em Espanha, inicialmente isto também aconteceu e ainda hoje acontece.
Por exemplo, nestes últimos dias, tivemos 13 nascimentos (tanto em Espanha como em Portugal), em 5 partos diferentes e só sobreviveram 5 crias até agora.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Mar 2011 às 16:23)

Afinal ainda não percebi. Já houve algum nascimento em Portugal este ano ou apenas abortos?


----------



## belem (22 Mar 2011 às 21:56)

Seattle92 disse:


> Afinal ainda não percebi. Já houve algum nascimento em Portugal este ano ou apenas abortos?



Sim, houveram nascimentos mas as crias morreram.




belem disse:


> Por exemplo, nestes últimos dias, tivemos *13 nascimentos *(tanto em Espanha como em Portugal), em 5 partos diferentes e só sobreviveram 5 crias até agora.


----------



## belem (22 Mar 2011 às 22:47)

http://www.naturahoy.com/index.php?idnot=1417

Novo Centro de Reprodução de lince-ibérico de Cáceres, recebe 4 exemplares.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Mar 2011 às 14:40)

belem disse:


> Sim, houveram nascimentos mas as crias morreram.



Sabes especificamente quantos em Portugal?

Achei estranho não terem dado notícias como o ano passado. Nem sequer o próprio site do do projecto do centro de reprodução do ICBN tem qualquer indicação. As únicas duas notícias deste ano são sobre um congresso e uma exposição. 

Ai como eu adoro o ICNB...


----------



## belem (23 Mar 2011 às 22:47)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sabes especificamente quantos em Portugal?
> 
> Achei estranho não terem dado notícias como o ano passado. Nem sequer o próprio site do do projecto do centro de reprodução do ICBN tem qualquer indicação. As únicas duas notícias deste ano são sobre um congresso e uma exposição.
> 
> Ai como eu adoro o ICNB...



Só sei de 2 nascimentos ( da mesma ninhada).

Aqui tens mais pormenores:

http://www.naturahoy.com/index.php?idnot=1448#

Agora resta aguardar por mais notícias, pois mais «lincesas» podem estar por dar à luz.


Um link interessante:

http://www.iberlinx.com/home.html


----------



## frederico (27 Mar 2011 às 20:02)

Belem, 

a minha família tem vários caçadores, inclusive o meu pai já foi director de reservas de caça, e conheço muito bem a realidade do mundo cinegético no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. Embora haja caçadores e associações que estão a tentar mudar a imagem do desporto, a realidade mostra o contrário, e em boa verdade as coisas não mudaram muito nos últimos trinta anos: os caçadores continuam a ser um dos maiores obstáculos à protecção da biodiversidade, pelo menos no Sul do país. Considera-se que os predadores, por se alimentarem das peças de caça, são um prejuízo para as reservas, que gastam dinheiro em plantações de trigo, vigilância, limpezas de terreno e bebedouros. Por isso garanto que há controlo de predadores, encapuçado, escondido, sim, há, e não pode continuar.

Temos que encontrar uma forma de haver espaço para quem deseja a protecção da biodiversidade e para quem aprecia a caça. Temos cerca de 220 000 caçadores, mas aposto que o número de portugueses que deseja a protecção da sua fauna é largamente superior. Vivemos em democracia, e temos de encontrar uma forma de conjugar interesses opostos. 

Por tudo o que foi exposto, e tendo como exemplo a protecção e reintrodução do lince-ibérico, considero que a caça deve ser proibida em toda a Serra do Caldeirão e de Monchique, no Vale do Guadiana e em parte da região de Barrancos. O objectivo é que haja um corredor ecológico que vá desde a Costa Vicentina até à Serra Morena. 

A serra algarvia tem poucas condições para a agricultura, é uma região de solos pobres e inclinados. A geografia da região é pouco propícia à fixação da população, não tenhamos ilusões. O melhor que há a fazer é apostar na produção de cortiça, alguma madeira, apicultura e turismo ambiental, muito turismo ambiental. A actual compartimentação da serra algarvia em reservas de caça é incompatível com a preservação do lince-ibérico, ponto final. Admito que possa haver reservas nas regiões menos propícias à presença do lince, por exemplo, em áreas do nordeste algarvio, zonas próximas do litoral, mais humanizadas. mas o coração da serra, como a Alcaria do Cume, Águas de Fusos, Barranco do Velho, Ameixial, Mu, Alferce, etc, essas zonas devem estar livres de actividade cinegética. 

E para quem quer argumentos económicos para tudo e mais alguma coisa, ficam aqui umas breves notas. Nunca vi um único turista estrangeiro a caçar em Portugal. Ao longo dos anos encontrei muita gente do Minho ou da região Centro que vinham ao Sul, alguns espanhóis, mas ingleses, alemães, holandeses, suecos, etc., nunca! Mas a fazer caminhadas nas nossas ribeiras, a observar aves na Ria Formosa ou no Sapal de Castro Marim, a passear de bicicleta no barrocal encontrei sempre às dezenas de turistas da Europa rica e civilizada. Já imaginaram quantos turistas poderíamos captar com a requalificação ambiental das serras algarvias? Com a reintrodução do lince-ibérico e de outras espécies que já estiveram presentes na região até tempos recentes, como o lobo-ibérico? 

Em suma, considero que a longo prazo a conservação do lince-ibérico em Portugal passa pela classificação da serra do Caldeirão e da serra de Monchique como áreas protegidas e a proibição da actividade cinegética na região. Acrescento ainda que serão necessárias outras medidas, como a avaliação das populações de coelho-bravo e uma vigilância eficaz, *feita por pessoas que não sejam naturais do Algarve ou do Baixo Alentejo* e de preferência biólogos. 

Sei que as associações de caçadores têm uma enorme influência junto do poder político, e que as minhas medidas levantariam uma enorme contestação, mas faça-se um estudo sobre o tema, aposto que a maioria dos portugueses apoia a existência de áreas livres de caçadores e dedicadas á protecção do lince-ibérico; repito que vivemos em democracia e até agora a população que apoia a preservação da biodiversidade não tem sido ouvida, enquanto o lobby da caça tem ocupado parte substancial do território com reservas e recebe fortunas do dinheiro dos contribuintes.


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2011 às 20:41)

frederico disse:


> Belem,
> 
> a minha família tem vários caçadores, inclusive o meu pai já foi director de reservas de caça, e conheço muito bem a realidade do mundo cinegético no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. Embora haja caçadores e associações que estão a tentar mudar a imagem do desporto, a realidade mostra o contrário, e em boa verdade as coisas não mudaram muito nos últimos trinta anos: os caçadores continuam a ser um dos maiores obstáculos à protecção da biodiversidade, pelo menos no Sul do país. Considera-se que os predadores, por se alimentarem das peças de caça, são um prejuízo para as reservas, que gastam dinheiro em plantações de trigo, vigilância, limpezas de terreno e bebedouros. Por isso garanto que há controlo de predadores, encapuçado, escondido, sim, há, e não pode continuar.
> 
> ...




Estou de acordo e eu até acredito que a protecção da fauna, é um garante de um futuro melhor ( com mais sustentabilidade) e que dá mais dinheiro, se for bem organizada.
Eu depois dou uma resposta, mais elaborada.


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 19:29)

Uma «lincesa» chamada de Fruta, já é mãe de um lince, até agora saudável!


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 20:12)

frederico disse:


> Belem,
> 
> a minha família tem vários caçadores, inclusive o meu pai já foi director de reservas de caça, e conheço muito bem a realidade do mundo cinegético no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. Embora haja caçadores e associações que estão a tentar mudar a imagem do desporto, a realidade mostra o contrário, e em boa verdade as coisas não mudaram muito nos últimos trinta anos: os caçadores continuam a ser um dos maiores obstáculos à protecção da biodiversidade, pelo menos no Sul do país. Considera-se que os predadores, por se alimentarem das peças de caça, são um prejuízo para as reservas, que gastam dinheiro em plantações de trigo, vigilância, limpezas de terreno e bebedouros. Por isso garanto que há controlo de predadores, encapuçado, escondido, sim, há, e não pode continuar.



Sim, ainda há pouco tempo num forum de caça, vi um caçador admitir que matava as pegas-azuis, por exemplo. Claro que levou uma reprimenda exemplar de outros caçadores, mas sempre confirma o que dizes, na verdade há sempre alguém que faz controlo de predadores. E sim, não pode continuar... Eu explico, os predadores têm muito melhor olho que os caçadores, são eles os agentes de limpeza da floresta, com a qual vivem há muitos milhares de anos, atacando sobretudo os animais fracos ou doentes. Se for só o caçador a gerir uma coutada, passado uns tempos, já não há caça.
Agora claro que por vezes se deve gerir os excessos, mas a Natureza normalmente sabe lidar bem com isto, se há muita raposa ou mangusto, por alguma coisa deve ser, não deve ser certamente à pala das perdizes grandes e saudáveis ou dos coelhos sadios, mas antes de fontes alternativas, como roedores, restos do talho deixados em algum lado, animais doentes, etc...
Para todo o caso, a presença do lince-ibérico acabava com todos estes problemas, pois controlam de forma eficaz todos os animais abaixo da cadeia alimentar, com os quais se relacionam troficamente.
Conheço caçadores espanhois, que até protegem os linces das suas coutadas ( Doñana), para terem mais e melhores coelhos. Mas o problema é que a mentalidade dos caçadores varia... O ICN tem tentado  alertar os caçadores da zona do Guadiana, com campanhas de sensibilização, mas sou um pouco céptico em relação a isto.
Por isso, algumas zonas, nem deviam ter licença de caça... O que até pode ser possível, baseando em fontes de rendimento alternativas.





frederico disse:


> Temos que encontrar uma forma de haver espaço para quem deseja a protecção da biodiversidade e para quem aprecia a caça. Temos cerca de 220 000 caçadores, mas aposto que o número de portugueses que deseja a protecção da sua fauna é largamente superior. Vivemos em democracia, e temos de encontrar uma forma de conjugar interesses opostos. .



Concordo perfeitamente.
A caça  é uma actividade periférica, não tem a dimensão da agricultura como actividade económica primária no mundo rural e tem cada vez menos pessoas, isto comparando com anos anteriores. 




frederico disse:


> Por tudo o que foi exposto, e tendo como exemplo a protecção e reintrodução do lince-ibérico, considero que a caça deve ser proibida em toda a Serra do Caldeirão e de Monchique, no Vale do Guadiana e em parte da região de Barrancos. O objectivo é que haja um corredor ecológico que vá desde a Costa Vicentina até à Serra Morena.
> 
> A serra algarvia tem poucas condições para a agricultura, é uma região de solos pobres e inclinados. A geografia da região é pouco propícia à fixação da população, não tenhamos ilusões. O melhor que há a fazer é apostar na produção de cortiça, alguma madeira, apicultura e turismo ambiental, muito turismo ambiental. A actual compartimentação da serra algarvia em reservas de caça é incompatível com a preservação do lince-ibérico, ponto final. Admito que possa haver reservas nas regiões menos propícias à presença do lince, por exemplo, em áreas do nordeste algarvio, zonas próximas do litoral, mais humanizadas. mas o coração da serra, como a Alcaria do Cume, Águas de Fusos, Barranco do Velho, Ameixial, Mu, Alferce, etc, essas zonas devem estar livres de actividade cinegética. .



Obrigado pelas referências que me dás, vou investigar um bocado sobre isso, embora já possa dizer que é possível esse corredor Costa Alentejana- Sierra Morena, tanto que ele já existe e devia ser melhor protegido.





frederico disse:


> E para quem quer argumentos económicos para tudo e mais alguma coisa, ficam aqui umas breves notas. Nunca vi um único turista estrangeiro a caçar em Portugal. Ao longo dos anos encontrei muita gente do Minho ou da região Centro que vinham ao Sul, alguns espanhóis, mas ingleses, alemães, holandeses, suecos, etc., nunca! Mas a fazer caminhadas nas nossas ribeiras, a observar aves na Ria Formosa ou no Sapal de Castro Marim, a passear de bicicleta no barrocal encontrei sempre às dezenas de turistas da Europa rica e civilizada. Já imaginaram quantos turistas poderíamos captar com a requalificação ambiental das serras algarvias? Com a reintrodução do lince-ibérico e de outras espécies que já estiveram presentes na região até tempos recentes, como o lobo-ibérico? .



Sem dúvida, já tenho reparado que o facto de termos espécies únicas na P. Ibérica atrae a atenção e a curiosidade de outras pessoas.
Penso que caminhadas para ver camaleões também deviam ser organizadas, sobretudo com a ajuda de guias e com o apoio de um centro de interpretação. Isto poderia dar mais postos de trabalho, era dinheiro melhor aplicado e um garante de um futuro mais sustentável.




frederico disse:


> Em suma, considero que a longo prazo a conservação do lince-ibérico em Portugal passa pela classificação da serra do Caldeirão e da serra de Monchique como áreas protegidas e a proibição da actividade cinegética na região. Acrescento ainda que serão necessárias outras medidas, como a avaliação das populações de coelho-bravo e uma vigilância eficaz, *feita por pessoas que não sejam naturais do Algarve ou do Baixo Alentejo* e de preferência biólogos.
> 
> Sei que as associações de caçadores têm uma enorme influência junto do poder político, e que as minhas medidas levantariam uma enorme contestação, mas faça-se um estudo sobre o tema, aposto que a maioria dos portugueses apoia a existência de áreas livres de caçadores e dedicadas á protecção do lince-ibérico; repito que vivemos em democracia e até agora a população que apoia a preservação da biodiversidade não tem sido ouvida, enquanto o lobby da caça tem ocupado parte substancial do território com reservas e recebe fortunas do dinheiro dos contribuintes.



Sem dúvida e até acho que há espaço para todos os interesses, tanto dos caçadores como da maior parte das pessoas.
Contudo, sem dúvida que certas zonas não poderão ser objecto de caça, porque existem interesses mais prioritários em torno da sua protecção.
Com alguma creatividade até se pode tornar mais económica uma gestão ambiental do que uma gestão cinegética.
A aposta no ecoturismo e nos produtos regionais, podem ser importantes trunfos.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Abr 2011 às 17:30)

> *Nasceu mais uma cria de lince em Silves e está bem de saúde*
> 08.04.2011
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (12 Abr 2011 às 01:40)

Pois, eu bem que tinha referido esse aspecto.
E vamos  ver se a «frutinha» cresce saudável! Ainda não foi baptizada mas já tem uma alcunha. lol


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Abr 2011 às 15:24)

> *Como se guardam 74 mil hectares de área protegida em Montesinho*
> 23.04.2011
> 
> ...
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1491035

Interessante


----------



## belem (26 Abr 2011 às 23:52)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1491035
> 
> Interessante



Sim, sem dúvida.
Ainda mais interessante é, quando na vizinha  Sierra de la Culebra, também têm aparecido relatos de lince-ibérico.
Agora resta averiguar o que existe de verdade nisso.


----------



## DMigueis (23 Jun 2011 às 00:49)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1491035
> 
> Interessante




Aqui está uma boa oportunidade para o meu primeiro comentário aqui no fórum, e aproveito desde já para felicitar o mesmo, onde se discutem muito bem os assuntos relacionados com a Biosfera nacional! 

Ainda não tinha conhecimento desta notícia, de possíveis observações de lince em montesinho, mesmo tendo alguma ligação com o Parque desde há dois anos para cá.
É uma notícia boa, que demonstra que Portugal tem boas condições para receber novamente espécies quase extintas ou em regressão no nosso território. Pena que algumas das espécies que se encontram em expansão resultem da melhor gestão que se faz em Espanha e que permite a expansão dessas espécies para território nacional, como é o caso do veado em Montesinho e no Tejo Internacional, e da cabra no Gerês, do caso da águia-real, abutres e cegonhas-negras, também em Montesinho, Douro Internacional, Tejo Internacional e Alentejo. Espero que as autoridades comecem a olhar para o potencial do território nacional e que comecem a gerir os recursos naturais com pés e cabeça, e não por interesses deste e daquele.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

Bem vindo.

Temos falado muito sobre esse tema. Efectivamente, muito do que de melhor tem acontecido em Portugal em termos de biodiversidade, apenas aconteceu devido ao esforço dos Espanhóis. É realmente triste...


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Jun 2011 às 16:14)

Más notícias. Raisparta esta espécie tão frágil 



> *Hydra, a cria de Silves (2011), não sobreviveu*
> 
> Hydra, a cria do CNRLI em Silves, filha de Fruta, teve o seu primeiro exame sanitário aos 34 dias de vida, no qual se detectou um peso considerado anormalmente baixo para uma cria da sua idade - 520g - , sendo o mínimo normal cerca de 800g, e uma ferida na região ventral do pescoço, provavelmente provocada pelo transporte pela mãe. Os linces transportam as crias abocanhando-as na região do cachaço, e Fruta terá ferido Hydra, devido à sua inexperiência, deslocando-a com frequência anormal. A ferida terá infectado e criado um abcesso subcutâneo.
> 
> ...


http://linceiberico.icnb.pt/newsdetail.aspx?eid=441&menuid=26


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2011 às 18:55)

DMigueis disse:


> Aqui está uma boa oportunidade para o meu primeiro comentário aqui no fórum, e aproveito desde já para felicitar o mesmo, onde se discutem muito bem os assuntos relacionados com a Biosfera nacional!
> 
> Ainda não tinha conhecimento desta notícia, de possíveis observações de lince em montesinho, mesmo tendo alguma ligação com o Parque desde há dois anos para cá.
> É uma notícia boa, que demonstra que Portugal tem boas condições para receber novamente espécies quase extintas ou em regressão no nosso território. Pena que algumas das espécies que se encontram em expansão resultem da melhor gestão que se faz em Espanha e que permite a expansão dessas espécies para território nacional, como é o caso do veado em Montesinho e no Tejo Internacional, e da cabra no Gerês, do caso da águia-real, abutres e cegonhas-negras, também em Montesinho, Douro Internacional, Tejo Internacional e Alentejo. Espero que as autoridades comecem a olhar para o potencial do território nacional e que comecem a gerir os recursos naturais com pés e cabeça, e não por interesses deste e daquele.



Concordo com tudo!


----------



## Lisboa001 (14 Ago 2011 às 14:04)

Relativamente há 5 anos, a população aumentou?


----------



## Seattle92 (31 Ago 2011 às 10:06)

> *Morte trágica de Lince-ibérico reintroduzido reacende polémica em torno do Controlo de Predadores*
> 
> 
> Três associações ambientalistas espanholas já pediram às autoridades do país vizinho que o caso seja investigado a fundo e que sejam suspensas todas as autorizações para a implementação do controlo de predadores até que sejam homologadas metodologias comprovadamente selectivas. Por seu lado, os caçadores acusam os ecologistas de serem os responsáveis por estar a atrasar este processo, que se estivesse concluído poderia ter evitado a morte do exemplar de lince-ibérico.
> ...


http://www.iberlinx.com/index.php?o...trolo-de-predadores&catid=4:noticias&Itemid=7

Uns a trabalhar, para os outros estragarem


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Fev 2012 às 18:56)

> *Conservação do lince e abutre-preto ganha 5000 hectares no Alentejo*
> 29.02.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1535862


----------



## belem (29 Fev 2012 às 20:51)

Muito boas notícias.

E é verdade, que não se verifica reprodução de lince-ibérico, mas a sua presença no nosso país, tem sido confirmada.

E quem quiser colaborar com sobreiros ou azinheiras, para o projeto de Contenda, pode contatar o ICN, a LPN ou o projeto LIFE para esse efeito.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mar 2012 às 18:52)

belem disse:


> E é verdade, que não se verifica reprodução de lince-ibérico, mas a sua presença no nosso país, tem sido confirmada.



Fez em Fevereiro 1 ano após a confirmação oficial do avistamento de um lince na Culebra (mesmo ao lado de Montesinho).
Será que foi mesmo um erro?!!! Durante o último ano não se viram mais notícias da presença de linces nesta região.


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2012 às 22:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Fez em Fevereiro 1 ano após a confirmação oficial do avistamento de um lince na Culebra (mesmo ao lado de Montesinho).
> Será que foi mesmo um erro?!!! Durante o último ano não se viram mais notícias da presença de linces nesta região.



Não te sei dizer ao certo...

Mas também ninguém tem andado a procurar por linces nessa zona ( foi um avistamente acidental), por isso se ninguém os viu no último ano, também não é de surpreender ( são animais muito difíceis de encontrar, mesmo quando são procurados propositadamente).


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Mar 2012 às 18:00)

> *População de lince-ibérico na Andaluzia passou de 94 para 312 animais em nove anos*
> 12.03.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1537474


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Mar 2012 às 17:10)

> *Nasceram sete crias de lince-ibérico no centro de Silves*
> 22.03.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1538988

Vamos ver se é desta que escapa alguma


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Abr 2012 às 14:20)

> *Nasceram mais 12 crias de lince-ibérico em Portugal*
> 03.04.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1540565


----------



## Brigantia (3 Abr 2012 às 18:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1540565






> Balance positivo de la temporada de cría del lince ibérico
> Enviado por Natura Hoy en Lun, 02/04/2012 - 09:19
> 
> El Programa de Conservación Ex-Situ del Lince Ibérico hace balance de la temporada de cría 2012 y, hasta el momento, ha registrado el nacimiento de 45 cachorros del felino más amenazado del planeta, de los que sobreviven actualmente 40, aunque se espera que hasta primeros de mayo se vayan sucediendo más partos tanto en cautividad como en el medio natural.
> ...


http://www.naturahoy.com

Está a ser um ano fantástico. 

Vamos ver como correm os próximos meses.


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Abr 2012 às 18:25)

> *Avaliado estatuto de conservação do lince-ibérico, para uma situação melhor*
> 30.04.2012
> Helena Geraldes
> 
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1544163


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mai 2012 às 17:20)

> Espanha
> *Linces ibéricos avistados nos últimos meses em Salamanca*
> 
> 
> ...


© Diário de Notícias


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mai 2012 às 18:30)

Mas que grande notícia. 

Aí está um excelente local para os Espanhóis libertarem alguns dos animais que têm em cativeiro. Não se pode "gastar os cartuchos" todos na Andaluzia.


----------



## belem (8 Mai 2012 às 20:34)

Ainda há uns tempos, falei nos linces da Serra da Malcata e da Serra de Gata, mas quase ninguém ligou a isso...


----------



## lreis (8 Mai 2012 às 22:02)

belem disse:


> Ainda há uns tempos, falei nos linces da Serra da Malcata e da Serra de Gata, mas quase ninguém ligou a isso...



Boa noticia de facto.
Estas informações realçam algo já várias vezes conversado: a possibilidade de ainda existirem algumas populações "perdidas" pela peninsula ibérica.
A propósito disto, pergunto-vos se se lembram de um relato que veio para os jonais,há cerca de 10 anos (+/-), de que teria sido morto um lince na região das dunas de Mira. A coisa parecia bastante uma caricatura tal era o grau de inverosemilhança, a meu ver.
Não me lembro deste relato ter suscitado à época grande discussão, mais que não seja no sentido de se apurar então que animal foi de facto morto (atropelado? a tiro?...).
Entretanto, tempos mais tarde, voltaram-me a falar do assunto, de forma encriptada e na realidade o assunto pareceu-me que ficou mal esclarecido.
Alguém se lembra deste assunto, e o que no final aconteceu?


----------



## DMigueis (8 Mai 2012 às 23:55)

lreis disse:


> Boa noticia de facto.
> Estas informações realçam algo já várias vezes conversado: a possibilidade de ainda existirem algumas populações "perdidas" pela peninsula ibérica.
> A propósito disto, pergunto-vos se se lembram de um relato que veio para os jonais,há cerca de 10 anos (+/-), de que teria sido morto um lince na região das dunas de Mira. A coisa parecia bastante uma caricatura tal era o grau de inverosemilhança, a meu ver.
> Não me lembro deste relato ter suscitado à época grande discussão, mais que não seja no sentido de se apurar então que animal foi de facto morto (atropelado? a tiro?...).
> ...



Em Mira?????


----------



## lreis (9 Mai 2012 às 12:11)

DMigueis disse:


> Em Mira?????



Sim, Mira, é de facto caricato.
Esta referência não vos diz nada? Lembrei-me disto e perguntei-vos podia ser que alguém soubesse algo.
A única pulga atrás da orelha, foi que a coisa foi relatada por técnicos com algum conhecimento destas matérias e eu lembro-me de ver uma nota na imprensa, sem contudo, se esclarecer que animal era de facto.
Nada substancial (aparentemente).


----------



## DMigueis (9 Mai 2012 às 12:46)

lreis disse:


> Sim, Mira, é de facto caricato.
> Esta referência não vos diz nada? Lembrei-me disto e perguntei-vos podia ser que alguém soubesse algo.
> A única pulga atrás da orelha, foi que a coisa foi relatada por técnicos com algum conhecimento destas matérias e eu lembro-me de ver uma nota na imprensa, sem contudo, se esclarecer que animal era de facto.
> Nada substancial (aparentemente).



Lá presas para o lince naquela zona há, coelho e lebre...

Não tinha ouvido falar nisso, até porque nessa altura eu queria era jogar à bola xD


----------



## belem (9 Mai 2012 às 14:17)

Mira, no Sudoeste Alentejano?


----------



## DMigueis (9 Mai 2012 às 15:41)

belem disse:


> Mira, no Sudoeste Alentejano?



Boa pergunta...eu nunca me lembro que existe Mira no Alentejo..Eu estou a pensar em Mira, entre Figueira da Foz e Aveiro


----------



## lreis (11 Mai 2012 às 12:45)

DMigueis disse:


> Boa pergunta...eu nunca me lembro que existe Mira no Alentejo..Eu estou a pensar em Mira, entre Figueira da Foz e Aveiro



Sim, o que eu ouvi foi Mira, Aveiro e não Alentejo


----------



## Brigantia (13 Mai 2012 às 21:21)

> *Lince ibérico pode acabar com desertificação do interior*
> 
> A ministra do Ambiente defendeu, este sábado, que a reintrodução do lince ibérico em território nacional pode atrair pessoas para zonas desertificadas, mas alertou para a necessidade da coexistência equilibrada da espécie com a caça e a agricultura. O grande desafio é conseguir uma compatibilização dos usos no mesmo território de forma equilibrada", referiu Assunção Cristas, sublinhando que as regiões para onde está prevista a introdução do lince serão valorizadas economicamente.
> 
> ...


©  Diário Digital





> 12 *Jovens linces ibéricos deverão ser devolvidos ao meio natural*






> *Crias de lince ibérico aprendem no Algarve a lidar com o mundo *
> 
> No Centro Nacional de Reprodução de Lince Ibérico, o animal mais ameaçado do mundo está a 'renascer' dando esperança a um futuro repovoamento dos habitats tradicionais.
> Carla Tomás (www.expresso.pt)
> ...


© Expresso




> *Linces livres no próximo Inverno*
> 
> 'Janes' e 'Juromenha', crias de lince-ibérico que nasceram há 69 dias no Centro Nacional de Reprodução em Cativeiro do Lince Ibérico, em Silves, deram ontem as boas-vindas à ministra da Agricultura e Ambiente, Assunção Cristas.
> 
> ...


 © Correio da Manhã



21 nascimentos em Silves, apesar de quatro não terem sobrevivido é fantástico.

É igualmente excelente a notícia das primeiras libertações já no próximo inverno.
Alguém sabe os locais escolhidos? A Malcata será um deles de certeza...


----------



## DMigueis (13 Mai 2012 às 23:24)

Alguém consegue explicar as declarações da ministra da agricultura?


----------



## Agreste (13 Mai 2012 às 23:32)

Dependerá sempre da quantidade de animais que os linces tiverem para caçar... Se a Malcata tiver será na Malcata.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2012 às 01:34)

Se calhar ainda é cedo demais para se pensar já em reintroduções, acho que se devia estabilizar primeiro a população em cativeiro e só depois se poderá pensar em reintroduzir o lince na natureza.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Mai 2012 às 10:03)

O centro tem uma capacidade limitada. Acho natural que se comecem a reintroduções já neste inverno. É o objectivo final disto tudo.


Além disso, se contarmos os animais no centro português e nos espanhóis, já chegamos a um número muito significativo, não se ganha nada em aumentá-lo. Do lado espanhol já se fizeram várias reintroduções nos últimos anos.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Mai 2012 às 18:47)

> *Los otros linces de la Península*




Nesta notícia do El Pais é possível ver uma fotografia de um lince fotografado a 19-04-2012 a sul da Ciudad Real.




> Los investigadores estiman que por estos terrenos, de más de un millón de hectáreas, campean un mínimo de entre 30 y 50 ejemplares. Son poblaciones dispersas que no están sometidas al control de los linces que viven en Andalucía, donde en 2011 se contabilizaron 300 en estado salvaje y 96 en los centros de cría en cautividad.


© El Pais




> Según sus investigaciones, existen cuatro o cinco puntos de presencia de lince con poblaciones pequeñas en Salamanca. Algunos conectan con la sierra de la Malcata, la parte portuguesa de la sierra de Gata.


© El Pais


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jun 2012 às 19:00)

Aqui fica o programa de ontem do Biosfera sobre o lince.

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p63/e85291/biosfera


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Jun 2012 às 13:44)

Alguém sabe como ficou a época reprodutora no centro de Silves?

Depois de terem nascido todas aquelas crias quantas é que sobreviveram até agora?


----------



## João01 (9 Jul 2012 às 21:46)

A notícia mais recente com mais dados pormenorizados é esta e é em Espanhol. Espero que sirva.

http://www.lynxexsitu.es/index.php?accion=detalle_noticias&id=47#lince


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Jul 2012 às 09:55)

> La temporada de partos acabó el día 13 de Abril con la cesárea de Azahar, a quien se le extrajo una cría muerta. Nacieron en total 21 crías de las que 17 continúan vivas, 15 de ellas con sus madres y 2 criadas artificialmente en proceso de crianza mixta.
> 28/05/2012



Nada mau. Entretanto ja se passou mais de um mês. Espero que não tenham havido mudanças.


----------



## duero (10 Jul 2012 às 19:26)

La sierra de la Culebra es un lugar muy poco poblado, con densidades de población de menos de 10 hab. por km2, como casi todo el Oeste de la provincia de Zamora.

Además no es un bosque mediterraneo tan "abierto" como las dehesas del Sur, pues es una sierra de transición entre el bosque atlántico y el mediterraneo y no tiene cuidado ninguno, así es una sierra de vegetación "cerrada", con arboles y matos. 

Y además nadie ha estado buscando linces allí. 

Yo pienso que es un buen local para el lince poder sobrevivir y pasar desapercibido.


----------



## duero (10 Jul 2012 às 19:29)

Yo tengo una idea que siempre estuve a pensar.

El lince practicamente solo se alimenta de conejos.

Entonces..............LLEVAMOS UNOS LINCES A AUSTRALIA, así solucionamos el problema de los conejos en ese país. 

Después cuando se hayan reproducido y aumentado la población con todo el espacio de Australia traemos unos cuantos de ellos de vuelta.

Todos ganamos, nosotros tenemos linces y los australianos controlan los conejos.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jul 2012 às 09:37)

^^

Geralmente ideias dessas acabam por correr mal.


----------



## Lisboa001 (1 Ago 2012 às 03:05)

Brigantia disse:


> É igualmente excelente a notícia das primeiras libertações já no próximo inverno.
> Alguém sabe os locais escolhidos? A Malcata será um deles de certeza...



Será que o parque natural da serra de são mamede, é um local adequado para a libertação?


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2012 às 15:37)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Geralmente ideias dessas acabam por correr mal.



Pois acho que nao é tan mala.

4 o 5 parejas de linces en Australia apañan bastantes conejos, aprox. un conejo por dia cada lince, entonces si son 5 parejas apañan 10 conejos diarios, que significa 3650 conejos al año.

Es poco mas esas parejas con tantos conejos e tanto espacio se van reproducir muy bien y rapido, pues seguro todos los linces nacidos van sobrevivir con tantos conejos y tanto espacio donde vivir tranquilos.

En 20 años igual puede haber 1000 linces o mas, entonces apañamos mitad de ellos y los traemos de vuelta.

Todos ganamos, los australianos dejan de tener problemas con los conejos y nosotros tenemos linces.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2012 às 15:37)

Australia nao va ficar peor con os linces ibéricos.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2012 às 16:02)

duero disse:


> Australia nao va ficar peor con os linces ibéricos.



Quando  em  1859 o Thomas Austin levou uma dúzia de coelhos para a Austrália deve ter pensado o mesmo, que ele e os amigos os conseguiriam depois caçar todos 
Concordo com o Seattle92, essas coisas geralmente não são boa ideia.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Set 2012 às 15:14)

> *O “vale dos linces” está em treinos para a liberdade*
> Fonte: PÚBLICO
> 
> O centro de reprodução em cativeiro do lince-ibérico, em Silves, está, pela primeira vez, a treinar crias para a reintrodução na natureza, na região da Andaluzia. Ao mesmo tempo, em Portugal prepara-se o território para o futuro regresso da espécie ao país.



http://videos.publico.pt/Default.aspx?Id=9216d925-fcdb-4d1d-86b6-880ca6c75af2


----------



## belem (2 Out 2012 às 13:01)

Fortes incêndios florestais tornam a atingir países da Bacia do Mediterrâneo


Más práticas de gestão florestal, crise económica, alterações climáticas e negligência humana ameaçam as florestas mediterrâneas

No final da "época oficial" dos incêndios florestais, a WWF revela que mais de 300,000 ha de florestas e terrenos agrícolas, com elevado valor económico e ambiental, em Portugal, Itália, Grécia, Espanha e Turquia, foram severamente atingidos este Verão por incontroláveis incêndios florestais.

Grandes áreas de importantes ecossistemas e valiosos terrenos produtivos, como os parques nacionais de Garajonay nas Ilhas Canárias e de Cabañeros no Centro de Espanha; importantes áreas rurais como as terras de goma de aroeira (Pistacia lentiscus var chia), na ilha de Chios, Grécia, ou o Sítio Natura Serra do Caldeirão, no Sul de Portugal, foram gravemente afectados pelos fogos florestais neste verão.

Segundo o Relatório de Avaliação dos Impactes sobre Espaços Florestais Decorrentes do Incêndio Florestal de Catraia (Tavira) o incêndio que ocorreu na Serra do Caldeirão afectou uma área de 24,843 hectares que representam aproximadamente 17% da sua superfície total (destes, 8090 hectares pertencem à Zona de Protecção Especial (ZPE) e Sítio de Importância Comunitária (SIC) do Caldeirão). Este incêndio afectou áreas em que ocorrem espécies ameaçadas como a águia-de-Bonelli, a águia-cobreira e o bufo-real e ainda habitats adequados para o ocorrência de lince-Ibérico. Ao nível do património cinegético, este incêndio atingiu 33 zonas de caça.

De acordo com a ferramenta HABEaS - Hotspot Areas for Biodiversity and Ecosystem Services (www.habeas-med.org), desenvolvida pela WWF, o incêndio afectou também cerca de 25 mil hectares onde ocorrem espécies endémicas da Península Ibérica, como o tritão-de-ventre-laranja, a rã de focinho pontiagudo, o sapo-parteiro-Ibérico e a cobra-de-pernas-pentadáctila.

Arderam ainda aproximadamente 4600 hectares de habitats prioritários identificados dentro da ZPE e SIC do Caldeirão. Em relação aos impactes sobre recursos hídricos, o incêndio deu-se a poucos quilómetros do limite superior dos aquíferos M8 - São Brás de Alportel, M13 - Peral - Moncarapacho e M14 - Malhão, podendo afectar áreas importantes para a recarga destas massas de água subterrâneas.

Ainda segundo o relatório citado anteriormente, o custo da recuperação da área ardida no Algarve será superior a 3,7 milhões de euros, em intervenções com vista a mitigar os efeitos da erosão ao nível das linhas de água, encostas e infra-estruturas.

Apesar da natureza inflamável da floresta Mediterrânica, as alterações climáticas, a negligência humana e, sobretudo, a falta de uma adequada gestão florestal que actue ao nível da prevenção dos incêndios, formam uma combinação letal que ameaça as florestas e meios de subsistência das populações.

No caso da Grécia, os drásticos cortes orçamentais, resultantes da crise económica, afectaram os sistemas de combate a incêndios, segundo a WWF Grécia. Por exemplo, os 5 helicópteros que formam a brigada de incêndios grega não puderam voar na época de incêndios de 2012, uma vez que a licença de voo dos pilotos tinha caducado e a sua renovação está atrasada por motivos financeiros.

No caso Português, continua a destacar-se como causa principal dos incêndios uma inadequada gestão florestal;

A WWF apela aos governos do Mediterrâneo e à União Europeia para empreenderem acções urgentes para a conservação das florestas. Os escritórios da WWF que trabalham na Bacia Mediterrânica - Portugal, Itália, Grécia, Espanha e Turquia afirmam que:

O foco dos esforços relativamente aos incêndios florestais deve passar do combate para a prevenção, através da efectiva implementação da gestão florestal responsável a longo prazo. A gestão florestal responsável é mais eficaz e financeiramente mais eficiente do que o financiamento de gigantescos mecanismos de combate a incêndios usados todos os anos. Os incêndios florestais previnem-se, não se combatem.

A prevenção dos fogos florestais deve realizar-se tendo por base os princípios da gestão florestal sustentável. Implementar esquemas de certificação florestal, como o Forest Stewardship Council (FSC), é um contributo importante para a prevenção dos incêndios, para a conservação da biodiversidade e valorização dos produtos florestais.

Adoptando o sistema de gestão florestal FSC, será possível: 1) Aproximar o cidadão da floresta, fazendo de cada pessoa um agente de conservação da floresta, pela introdução de mecanismos de Participação Pública efectiva; 2) Valorizar os serviços ambientais da floresta, premiando quem gere melhor. O FSC é um mecanismo de diferenciação positiva, que cria mais-valia ao gestor florestal que presta serviços ambientais à sociedade, como a gestão para a prevenção dos incêndios florestais ou a gestão adequada de Áreas de Alto Valor Conservação; 3) Demonstrar que o Estado dá o exemplo na aplicação das Boas Práticas de Gestão Florestal, certificando as florestas públicas através de um sistema independente e credível;

É urgente sensibilizar e educar as sociedades sobre os valores dos ecossistemas florestais do mediterrâneo e sobre a prevenção de incêndios florestais.

A gestão florestal deverá ser articulada com os mecanismos de combate aos incêndios florestais para que haja uma eficiente e atempada supressão dos incêndios.

A coordenação efectiva entre as diferentes entidades ligadas ao combate aos incêndios florestais é vital.

"Comportamento responsável e gestão florestal responsável são os melhores meios para evitar fogos florestais. As ferramentas de gestão florestal responsável, como a certificação FSC, podem ajudar os proprietários e silvicultores a gerir as suas terras. Boas práticas de gestão previnem fogos florestais, asseguram a conservação da biodiversidade e acrescentam valor extra aos produtos da floresta", afirma Rui Barreira da WWF em Portugal.




http://www.agroportal.pt/x/agronoticias/2012/10/02b.htm


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2012 às 16:17)

Polémica sobre a possível reintrodução do Lince.

Quem quiser ler tudo veja *aqui*.



> *Será esta a maneira correta de levar a cabo a reintrodução do Lince Ibérico em Portugal?*
> Escrito por FENCAÇA
> Quarta, 14 Novembro 2012 16:07
> lince
> ...


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

«A Ribeira do Vascão localiza-se no vale do Guadiana, entre o Alentejo e o Algarve, e é o maior curso de água do país sem barragens ou reservatórios de água. É habitat de espécies ameaçadas como o saramugo (Anaecypris hispanica), a enguia europeia (Anguilla anguilla) e a lampreia marinha (Petromizon marinuse) e providencia importantes serviços do ecossistema como a regulação do ciclo hidrológico.


A WWF tem trabalhado na Ribeira do Vascão desde 2008 com o apoio da Coca-Cola Portugal. Neste período foram desenvolvidas diversas acções de restauro que consistiram na recuperação da vegetação terreste e ribeirinha (que cresce nas margens da ribeira), numa área total de aproximadamente 6 hectares, ao longo de 2 km. Ao todo foram plantadas mais de duas mil plantas de espécies autóctones como sobreiros, zimbros e salgueiros. A vegetação que cresce nas margens dos cursos de água alberga elevados níveis de biodiversidade, protege as margens da ribeira da erosão e funciona como filtro, ajudando a melhorar a qualidade da água.»



http://www.wwf.pt/?207037/WWF-congr...ibeira-do-Vasco-Bacia-Hidrogrfica-do-Guadiana


----------



## Seattle92 (24 Jan 2013 às 23:11)

Parece q nos passou despercebido.



> *Linces regressam à Malcata em 2013*
> 
> Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata vai em breve receber os primeiros exemplares de lince ibérico que estão a ser reproduzidos no centro de Silves.
> Foi uma das boas novas deixadas pela presidente do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas na visita realizada a Penamacor. Segundo o vice presidente da autarquia existe também abertura da nova responsável para abrir a caça na Serra da Malcata do lado de Penamacor “o que não acontece do lado do Sabugal onde se pode caçar, o que é uma injustiça, agora há finalmente uma abertura do ICN para a abertura da caça grossa uma vez que também reconhecem, pela primeira vez, que a caça pode ser benéfica para os hatitats do lince”.
> ...


http://www.projectolynx.com/blog/2013/01/14/linces-regressam-a-malcata-em-2013/


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

Boa decisão, sem dúvida nenhuma.

Parabéns.


----------



## Blooder.PT (25 Jan 2013 às 20:14)

Excelente noticia sem duvida  mas surge-me uma duvida... Como é que a caça pode ser benéfica para os habitats do lince uma vez que os caçadores irao caçar aves e coelhos e sendo esse o principal alimento dos linces, acho que é um contrasenso!


----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2013 às 13:06)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Excelente noticia sem duvida  mas surge-me uma duvida... Como é que a caça pode ser benéfica para os habitats do lince uma vez que os caçadores irao caçar aves e coelhos e sendo esse o principal alimento dos linces, acho que é um contrasenso!



A verdade é que caçadores e lince podem cuabitar. Se queremos que este projeto tenha exito tam que envolver todos os intervenientes! O lince não conhece fronteiras e temos o exemplo do lince que foi encontrado em espanha dentro de uma propriedade agricola.


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2013 às 20:33)

E atenção que a Reserva da Malcata, é das poucas reservas que mantêm uma vasta área sem qualquer couto de caça. 
Acho que é um dos melhores locais para reintroduzir o lince. Ainda mais quando segundo alguns rumores ainda existem linces na região (que deambulam entre Portugal e Espanha).


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Fev 2013 às 10:37)

boneli, noticias com um ano?

Se andares uma páginas atrás encontras notícias mais recentes da temporada de reprodução de 2012.

Agora queremos notícias é de 2013


----------



## boneli (25 Fev 2013 às 13:24)

Seattle92 disse:


> boneli, noticias com um ano?
> 
> Se andares uma páginas atrás encontras notícias mais recentes da temporada de reprodução de 2012.
> 
> Agora queremos notícias é de 2013




Erro meu peço desculpa..já retirei o post.
De facto já havia um post relativo ao que escrevi.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Fev 2013 às 16:04)

Não há problema, eu é que fiquei todo contente a achar que já haviam nascimentos este ano, depois é que reparei na data


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Mar 2013 às 16:55)

Primeiros nascimentos de 2013



> Nasceram quatro crias de lince-ibérico no Centro Nacional de Reprodução, em Silves, em março. Neste centro foram, também, recolhidos, pela primeira vez, embriões de uma fêmea de lince-ibérico. A recolha e preservação foi feita no âmbito do Programa de Cria em Cativeiro, em que participam Portugal e Espanha.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qunlmZ1dPE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Mar 2013 às 17:46)

> *Resumen temporada de cría 2012*
> 
> En el pasado año 2012 se produjo un incremento del número de hembras que quedaron gestantes tras las cópulas, un aumento del tamaño medio de las camadas así como de la tasa de supervivencia de cachorros. En total fueron 44 los cachorros nacidos en los diferentes centros de cría en cautividad.
> 07/03/2013
> ...


http://www.lynxexsitu.es/index.php?accion=detalle_noticias&id=51#lince

Parece que os 17 linces nascidos em Silves em 2012 sempre sobreviveram.

É uma autentica vergonha o site do ICN do centro de Silves (http://linceiberico.icnb.pt) não ter notícias atualizadas há cerca de um ano. É inexplicável termos de procurar sites espanhóis para nos darem este tipo de informações.

Quantos linces existem em Silves afinal? Quantos foram enviados para Espanha? Não tinham indicado que no Inverno iam libertar os primeiros animais em Portugal? Mudaram de ideias porquê? Nada, não se sabe absolutamente nada.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Abr 2013 às 00:02)

15 as crias nascidas no centro português de silves durante a época de crias de 2013 até ao momento.


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Abr 2013 às 10:09)

Foram menos do que o ano passado. E dessas 15 algumas podem nem sobreviver as próximas semanas.

Acho que todos os partos programados já aconteceram. Ontem estavam à espera do último.


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Abr 2013 às 18:20)

Pormenores dos 15 nascimentos em Silves.




> *Fruta produz no CNRLI a primeira ninhada de 5 crias do Programa de Conservação Ex Situ do Lince Ibérico*
> 
> Continua a temporada de partos no CNRLI – mais 11 crias nascidas dos partos da Flora, Fruta e Fresa se juntam às 4 crias da Biznaga
> 
> ...


http://lynxexsitu.es/index.php?accion=detalle_noticias&id=57#lince


----------



## belem (3 Abr 2013 às 12:38)

Boas notícias, portanto.
A ver vamos, o que vai acontecer.


----------



## boneli (4 Abr 2013 às 00:58)

São sempre boas noticias..vamos no bom caminho! Falta dar o grande passo...para quando e onde?


----------



## boneli (25 Abr 2013 às 22:27)

Agentes da Guardia Civil espanhola encontraram o cadáver de uma cria de lince Ibérico na Reserva Biológica de Doñana, no Espacio Natural, onde desde há vários anos que não se encontrava esta espécie.

O cadáver, de acordo com fontes ecologistas, foi encontrado na Lagoa de Santa Olalla, arredores de Almonte em Huelva, e tinha uma idade de entre uma e três semanas.

Ainda que, até ao momento, sejam desconhecidas as causas da morte, e se aguardem os resultados da necrópsia, tudo indica que a cria terá falecido por malnutrição.

O coordenador da World Wildlife Foundation em Doñana, Juanjo Carmona, indicou à Efe que a localização deste cadáver volta a colocar em cima da mesa a possibilidade do Lince Ibérico criar uma população na Reserva Biológica de Doñana, algo que “não ocorria há bastante tempo”.

Na opinião de Carmona, o facto de se poder estar a verificar uma recolonização da área por parte do Lince Ibérico significa que a população de coelho bravo e do próprio felino se encontram a regressar aos seus habitats de distribuição histórica.

Ao mesmo tempo, Juanjo Carmona indica que a cria encontrada morta será, muito provavelmente, a cria que não foi capaz de sobreviver de uma ninhada provavelmente de maiores dimensões, o que “não é pouco comum quando nascem três ou quatro crias, e que a mãe abandone alguns deles”.

Por sua vez, o porta voz da Ecologistas en Acción em Doñana, Juan Romero, incidiu na importância desta má notícia, pois “nos relembra um pouco do que significa a preservação e conservação desta espécie, e que esta tenha voltado a colonizar um local onde antes tinha desaparecido”.

Constatada a possibilidade de regresso desta espécie de felino à região, torna-se necessário que sejam levados a cabo actos de restauração e recuperação de habitat.


http://www.projectolynx.com/blog/20...adaver-de-cria-de-lince-na-reserva-de-donana/


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2013 às 02:34)

Neste momento há 309 linces na Andaluzia. 

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/04/08/andalucia/1365443569.html


----------



## boneli (26 Abr 2013 às 13:26)

frederico disse:


> Neste momento há 309 linces na Andaluzia.
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/04/08/andalucia/1365443569.html



E pelo que parece são os unicos em liberdade...mas o importante é que o seu número continua aumentar e o território a alargar apesar de a situação continuar a ser critica. Continuo na espectativa de ver o primeiro a ser reentroduzido em Portugal..quando, como e onde?????


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2013 às 02:44)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbReVqcxn6Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## frederico (7 Mai 2013 às 00:12)

belem disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbReVqcxn6Q&feature=youtu.be



Não conheço essa zona da Serra Morena, fica no extremo nordeste da Andaluzia, perto de Jaén. Gostaria de por lá passar este Verão. 

Mas conheço o sector ocidental da serra e é uma amostra daquilo que deveria ser a serra do Caldeirão. Tem castanheiros, carvalhos (Quercus canariensis e Quercus pyrenaica), sobreiros e azinheiras, em extensos bosques! 

Faz-me confusão por que motivo foram feitas extensas monoculturas de pinheiro-manso em concelhos como Alcoutim ou Castro Marim! Tanto dinheiro desperdiçado! A região não precisa desta reflorestação maciça, basta criar condições para que a flora natural prospere. E para quem quiser posso mostrar pequenos bosquetes em áreas abrigadas que são a prova disso. 

O castanheiro já esteve presente na serra de Tavira e de Cacela e há condições para voltar a algumas zonas da serra. Tal como há para o regresso do _Quercus canariensis_. 

A desmatação é muito antiga e a serra teve a machadada final com as campanhas do trigo, quando «esteve toda cultivada». E agora com as monoculturas estão a estragar aquele que poderá ser um futuro habitat para o lince-ibérico. 

Acredito num possível corredor ecológico desde a Costa Vicentina até à Serra Morena, passando por Monchique, pelo Caldeirão e pelo Parque do Vale do Guadiana. Vejo um problema, as reservas de caça. Conheço quem faça controlo de predadores, quem seja pago para isso em reservas de caça turística. O meu pai conta que participou numa caçada há cerca de 20 anos e que um dos colegas do ignóbil «desporto» matou um lince, no concelho de Alcoutim, perto do Vascão.


----------



## Blooder.PT (7 Mai 2013 às 03:12)

frederico disse:


> Não conheço essa zona da Serra Morena, fica no extremo nordeste da Andaluzia, perto de Jaén. Gostaria de por lá passar este Verão.
> 
> Mas conheço o sector ocidental da serra e é uma amostra daquilo que deveria ser a serra do Caldeirão. Tem castanheiros, carvalhos (Quercus canariensis e Quercus pyrenaica), sobreiros e azinheiras, em extensos bosques!
> 
> ...



Gostei de (quase) tudo   mas a ultima frase so de ler ate me vem a comida á boca... Enfim...


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2013 às 03:20)

Segundo o meu pai este ano houve uma mortalidade elevada nos coelhos, na serra de Tavira e na zona de Alcoutim. Diz que não há de momento alimento suficiente para reintroduzir o lince na zona.


----------



## Blooder.PT (11 Mai 2013 às 14:28)

frederico disse:


> Segundo o meu pai este ano houve uma mortalidade elevada nos coelhos, na serra de Tavira e na zona de Alcoutim. Diz que não há de momento alimento suficiente para reintroduzir o lince na zona.



Pois acredito foi uma zona muito fustigada pelos incendios do ano passado os coelhos ja de si teem N problemas juntamente com os incendios é mesmo um forte abalo á populaçao de coelhos daquela zona da serra algarvia. 

Sabe como se encontram as populaçoes de coelho bravo da zona de barrancos e mertola? Essa zona pode bem vir a ser o futuro habitat dos nossos lindos linces 

Um abraço e continuaçao de bons posts caro frederico como sempre!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Mai 2013 às 21:34)

> *Doñana – maior número de fêmeas e crias dos últimos dez anos.*


----------



## DMigueis (31 Mai 2013 às 23:51)

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/lince-iberico-donana-detectado-vila-nova-milfontes

Notícia fresquinha!!!!
E que grandes notícias!!! 

Edit:
http://www.icnf.pt/portal/icnf/noti...a-detectado-proximo-de-vila-nova-de-milfontes

Artigo no site do ICNF


----------



## boneli (1 Jun 2013 às 00:10)

DMigueis disse:


> http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/lince-iberico-donana-detectado-vila-nova-milfontes
> 
> Notícia fresquinha!!!!
> E que grandes notícias!!!
> ...




Uma grande noticia...e não é que o bicho percorreu o o Alentejo todo do interior ao Litoral!! De facto é incrivel mesmo. E agora????? Que vai acontecer a este exemlpar que decidiu se instalar numa reserva de caça? 
Isto prova que basta um pequeno empurrão para eles conseguirem voltar a Portugal. Ursos a 30 km de Portugal, Linces em pleno território PortuguÊs. É pena muita pena a inercia das nossas autoridades para criarem condições para estes animais voltarem de vez ao nosso território.
Pode demorar um pouco mais de tempo mas eles vão voltar ai vão vão.


----------



## DMigueis (1 Jun 2013 às 00:26)

Para já, a atitude dos responsáveis pela reserva procederam bem!

E eles só têm a ganhar com a presença do lince! Com certeza ganharam uma visibilidade que até ao mês passado não tinham! Daqui para a frente, quando se falar do regresso do lince ao território português, vai-se falar deste indivíduo e desta reserva de caça!


----------



## Blooder.PT (1 Jun 2013 às 12:46)

Que noticia simplesmente FANTASTICA! Ate me veio as lagrimas aos olhos ao ler esta noticia  Amo este animal e sonho um dia saber que este lindo animal irá habitar grande parte do nosso Portugal como antigamente aconteceu....


----------



## trevinca (1 Jun 2013 às 14:14)

Miñas felicitacións. Non entanto, non pode esquecer-se o que ainda pudera eisistir no Noroeste...
Aquí os deixo un blog sobre a natureza en xeral: TSOBU DE LACIANA. Neste blog faise a presentación da obra: "El Lince del Noroeste y las Montañas Galaico-Leonesas".


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2013 às 15:17)

DMigueis disse:


> http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/lince-iberico-donana-detectado-vila-nova-milfontes
> 
> Notícia fresquinha!!!!
> E que grandes notícias!!!
> ...



GRANDE NOTÍCIA!! 

Felizmente encontra-se numa zona de caça em que os caçadores são de nova geração (como eu) e que olham para o lince como uma mais valia e não como o alvo a abater.


----------



## frederico (1 Jun 2013 às 15:23)

Li há uns tempos que Doñana e a Serra Morena na província de Jaen já não têm condições para albergar mais linces. Trata-se de um animal que, se a memória não me falha, precisa de 5 a 10 km2 de território, pois caça 1 presa por dia. É expectável que nos próximos anos muitos linces abandonem as duas populações actuais (as duas mais importantes, eu sei que pode haver mais) e procurem território no Sul de Portugal e de Espanha!

Entretanto soube há dias que este ano morreram muitos perdigotos e coelhos no sotavento algarvio, devido ao rigoroso mês de Março! Haverá pouca caça na região durante o próximo Outono. De qualquer das formas continuo a achar que a zona central da Serra de Tavira poderá ter condições para ter uma pequena população de lince-ibérico. 

*O futuro passa por um mega corredor ecológico da Costa Vicentina à Serra Morena, passando pela serra de Monchique, pelo Caldeirão, Vale do Guadiana, Barrancos, Aracena e serra de Sevilha, sendo necessário ainda um corredor serra Morena-Doñana. *


----------



## boneli (2 Jun 2013 às 15:09)

Aqui está ele..até de noite é bonito!!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/projectolynx?hc_location=stream

Esta noticia fez-me pensar em duas questões.

1º Penso que a maioria de vocês que vão acompanhando a situação do lince Ibérico leu a noticia de um Lince proveniente de Donana, que foi fotografado em Itália numa região que se chama Forli....pois. Não são própriamente 300 km de distância entre os dois locais. A verdade é que ele foi lá parar e custa-me a acreditar que alguém o tenha colocado lá, mas também não estou a ver o animal a percorrer 1500 km mais coisa menos coisa...bem fica a dúvida mas também depois desta noticias de Vila Nova de Milfontes eu já acredito em tudo.

2º Por acaso tivemos a sorte de uma câmera ter filmado este Lince o que prova de facto que ele está em território Português e bem longe da fronteira. Bem isto pode provar que possivelmente haverá mais exemplares que atrevessaram a fronteira e se calhar à mais tempo, mas ninguém sabe porque câmeras de filmar não estão em cada canto da floresta Portuguesa ou então se sabe não convém divulgar.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2013 às 16:35)

Apesar de consumir 1 peça de caça por dia, onde há mais linces há mais coelhos! Porquê? 

1) Os linces controlam os outros predadores, como raposas, sacarrabos ou toirões.

2) Os linces eliminam os coelhos doentes e evitam que estes propaguem os vírus. 

Seria importante passar esta mensagem aos caçadores!


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Jun 2013 às 17:52)

Parabéns a todos que temos estado a acompanhar o lince neste tópico nos últimos anos!!!


----------



## Blooder.PT (2 Jun 2013 às 18:59)

frederico disse:


> Apesar de consumir 1 peça de caça por dia, onde há mais linces há mais coelhos! Porquê?
> 
> 1) Os linces controlam os outros predadores, como raposas, sacarrabos ou toirões.
> 
> ...



Nem mais frederico


----------



## DMigueis (2 Jun 2013 às 20:29)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Nem mais frederico



O mesmo se aplica ao lobo, relativamente aos troféus de caça maior.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2013 às 21:10)

frederico disse:


> Apesar de consumir 1 peça de caça por dia, onde há mais linces há mais coelhos! Porquê?
> 
> 1) Os linces controlam os outros predadores, como raposas, sacarrabos ou toirões.
> 
> ...



Felizmente as mentalidades estão a mudar, os caçadores podem ser grandes aliados na conservação do lince, se a gestão das zonas de caça for bem feita presas para o lince não faltam.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jun 2013 às 21:37)

Excelente notícia

A ver se esta notícia anima os responsaveis pelo Centro de Silves para avançarem para as primeiras libertações. (relembro que chegaram a estar previstas para 2013).

Em 2011 um avistamento na Sierra da Culebra, em 2012 vários na zona de Salamanca e agora um no litoral alentejano. 
Muito interessante. 
As conclusões que tirem os especialistas


Abraço para todos.


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Jun 2013 às 10:09)

Libertem já hoje uma fêmea na zona de Vila Nova de Mil Fontes. O gajo precisa de companhia


----------



## Blooder.PT (3 Jun 2013 às 12:56)

Seattle92 disse:


> Libertem já hoje uma fêmea na zona de Vila Nova de Mil Fontes. O gajo precisa de companhia



Ora ai está! Faz-me confusao um lince fazer quase 300km em direcçao ao litoral sozinho. Será que os caminhos por onde ele passou em portugal seja na zona de mertola, serra algarvia e zona de odemira e nao foi atras de uma femea? Nao sei se me faço entender mas um lince fazer 300km "so por fazer" nao sei se faz muito sentido... 

Abraço a todos os que seguem este topico


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Jun 2013 às 15:53)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Ora ai está! Faz-me confusao um lince fazer quase 300km em direcçao ao litoral sozinho. Será que os caminhos por onde ele passou em portugal seja na zona de mertola, serra algarvia e zona de odemira e nao foi atras de uma femea? Nao sei se me faço entender mas um lince fazer 300km "so por fazer" nao sei se faz muito sentido...
> 
> Abraço a todos os que seguem este topico



Os felinos são animais territoriais, sim, até os nossos tarecos domésticos...

A hipótese de andar a seguir o rasto de uma fémea continuaria a levantar a mesma questão. Porque diabos andou uma fémea de lince 300km??

Eu acho que a hipótese de este exemplar andar simplesmente á procura de novo território é mais plausível.

Já agora, até os nossos Sylvestris (gatos) de vez em quando simplesmente desaparecem sem dizer porquê lol.


----------



## boneli (5 Jun 2013 às 12:43)

O Conselho do Governo espanhol aprovou recentemente um acordo entre a Região de Múrcia e a Comunidade de Andalucía, com o fim de levar a cabo acções para a recuperação da distribuição histórica do Lince Ibérico em Espanha e Portugal.

O ‘Iberlince’ está, então, dotado com um total pressuposto de 498.950 euros, cofinanciado pela Consejería de Presidencia com 40% e pela União Europeia com 60%.

O objectivo é o aumento do número de exemplares e populações, de modo a estabelecer novas áreas apropriadas, o que reduziria o grau de ameaça desta espécie.

A conectividade entre focos de população através de corredores ecológicos é um dos exemplos de trabalhos que permitirão aumentar o número de crias em meio selvagem, a percentagem de sobrevivência e a conservação geral desta espécie.



Fonte: Europa Press


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Jun 2013 às 15:48)

> *La Junta libera en Adamuz (Córdoba) tres ejemplares de lince ibérico para reforzar la población de Guadalmellato*
> 
> 
> Los felinos, de un año de edad, proceden del Centro de Cría en Cautividad de Silves (Portugal)


http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/...r-poblacion-guadalmellato-20130605150548.html

Epá, já sei que isto é um programa entre os dois países, mas não está na altura de se fazerem a primeiras reintroduções em Portugal???


----------



## boneli (5 Jun 2013 às 22:30)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/...r-poblacion-guadalmellato-20130605150548.html
> 
> Epá, já sei que isto é um programa entre os dois países, mas não está na altura de se fazerem a primeiras reintroduções em Portugal???




Caro Seattle92 a paciência é uma virtude  ! O centro de de Silves se tem Linces é graças a eles. Estamos todos desertinhos que se faça em território nacional também, mas os espanhóis estão numa fase mais adiantada.  Penso que será para breve a reintrodução em Portugal...Malcata e ou a zona de Barrancos serão os primeiros locais escolhidos em minha opinião e falta um bocadinho assim!
 Neste momento as coisas estão a ser planedas de forma a que não seja um fiasco e que a População portuguesa não esteja isolada da espanhola e esta ultima noticia que postaste mostra que as libertações em espanha estão a ser feitas em territórios cada vez mais próximos de portugal....a partir dai e se houver uma monotorização e acompanhamento acho que vamos ter êxito.


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2013 às 23:32)

Não quero ser injusto com ninguém, especialmente com os trabalhadores e voluntários do centro de Silves e do projecto de reintrodução do lince em Portugal, mas creio que esse dito centro foi uma imposição da UE para vir o financiamento para a barragem da ribeira de Odelouca. 

Se dependesse apenas de Portugal provavelmente o lince-ibérico e a águia-imperial já seriam duas espécies extintas. 

Em Espanha as coisas não são muito melhores que por cá mas já visitei áreas protegidas do outro lado da fronteira e nota-se que têm políticas conservacionistas mais agressivas e ecossistemas mais preservados que nós. Recordo, por exemplo, que em Monfrague houve um programa de eliminação do eucalipto e plantações maciças de sobreiro e azinheira. Continuo a pensar que nos anos 80 e 90 o ICN poderia ter feito mais e melhor pelo lince-ibérico em Portugal.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2013 às 17:59)

A IBERLINX – Associação para a conservação do lince-ibérico e desenvolvimentos dos seus territórios (IBERLINX) juntamente com o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF) irão organizar nos dias 23, 24 e 25 de Outubro de 2013, no Instituto Politécnico de Beja, o I Seminário LIFE Iberlince – Presente e futuro das populações de coelho-bravo em Portugal e Espanha . Este seminário terá como principais objectivos:
– Reunir especialistas nos temas do seminário, facilitando a transferência de conhecimento e experiência para a execução do LIFE Iberlince;
– Promover a informação de técnicos e gestores, facilitando o acesso a informação actualizada;
– Divulgar as acções e importância do Projecto LIFE+NATUREZA 10 NAT/ES/000570 IBERLINCE, nomeadamente para a qualificação dos territórios onde decorre.

Público-alvo: destina-se a gestores de espaços rurais e bravios, decisores, caçadores e agentes interessados na conservação da natureza.

Mais informações, aqui.


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2013 às 19:27)

boneli disse:


> Aqui está ele..até de noite é bonito!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/projectolynx?hc_location=stream
> 
> ...




Esse lince em Itália é um grande logro, pois a foto foi mesmo tirada em Espanha. O caso já foi considerado como falso.

Quanto ao bem mais realista caso do lince-ibérico que chegou até à Costa Alentejana, realmente pode-se lançar numerosas questões, sobre quais os territórios que os linces podem andar a utilizar sem o nosso conhecimento.

Existem largas partes do nosso território sem grande desenvolvimento, mesmo até em zonas relativamente planas do nosso Alentejo. Claro que apenas muito pontualmente, existem florestas (sobretudo em bosques ripicolas), mas falo de desenvolvimento humano, não da existência de florestas climácicas.
Acredito que muita gente ficaria surpreendida, com o isolamento de certas zonas alentejanas.

Não sei se lembram, mas há poucos anos, falei na grande possibilidade de ter ouvido um lince-ibérico na Serra de Monchique. Na altura, não se deu grande valor a isso, mas curiosamente fui contatado por uma pessoa do projecto LIFE, que considerou o acontecimento de forma muito séria. Também a SOS.Lynx.org se mostrou interessada, tendo-se deslocado até ao local comigo.
Sendo assim, ainda que este último evento dê mais credibilidade ao sucedido, o mais importante é que finalmente se está a descobrir toda a verdade sobre o lince-ibérico.


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2013 às 19:37)

Os últimos linces (em Portugal), foram desaparecendo na década de 1990.
Deu-se muita atenção à Malcata, mas as maiores possibilidades estavam em outras regiões.

Mas eu penso que alguma pouca coisa podia ainda estar viva até tempos surpreendentemente recentes.
Podiam-se ter realizado buscas, como se fez com o tilacino, mas os métodos utilizados e a sua frequência foram insuficientes.
E assim se perderam linhagens genéticas importantes e únicas.


----------



## frederico (8 Jun 2013 às 19:51)

Sei que em Alcoutim foi morto um lince no início da década de 90. Para mim a principal causa do desaparecimento da espécie na serra do Caldeirão e Nordeste do Algarve foi a perseguição levada a cabo pelos caçadores, com o chamado controlo de predadores. As doenças do coelho reduziram as populações de lince mas não foram certamente a causa da sua extinção total. Todos os anos aqueles cerros são calcorreados, passados a pente fino por dezenas de caçadores com matilhas que têm dezenas de cães. É assim de Setembro até quase à Primavera.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Jun 2013 às 17:35)

Sim tudo muito giro... e para quando em Portugal?????



> *Lince-ibérico: Jazz e Joaninha, que nasceram em Silves em 2012, foram hoje libertados na Andaluzia*
> Filipa Alves (21-06-2013)
> 
> 
> ...


http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Noticias/N...-2012-foram-hoje-libertados-na-Andaluzia?bl=1


----------



## boneli (24 Jun 2013 às 22:25)

Luís Planas, conselheiro para a Agricultura, Pescas e Meio Ambiente da Junta da Andaluzia, anunciou que durante este ano irão começar a ser definidas as áreas de reintrodução do Lince Ibérico a serem criadas em Portugal e nas províncias espanholas de Extremadura e Castilla-La Mancha. O objectivo é o de recuperar as populações selvagens desta espécie na Península Ibérica, ao ampliar os projectos Life Iberlince às antigas regiões de distribuição histórica desta espécie de felino.

Para Luís Planas, foi traçado um calendário de trabalho que incluí um censo da espécie presa do lince Ibérico, o coelho-bravo; a avaliação de ameaças directas e indirectas a este felino como as artes de caça ilegal e as estradas que atravessam territórios de ocorrência da espécie; aspectos sanitários; o grau de apoio por parte da população local destas regiões e a adequação do habitat.

Durante a apresentação do livro “Dez anos de conservação do Lince”, Planas sublinhou o trabalho que se desenvolveu na Andaluzia nos últimos anos para a preservação da espécie e que em muito contribuíram para o aumento das populações selvagens – de menos de 100 exemplares em 2002 para mais de 300 actualmente. De acordo com o conselheiro, na última década foi também registado um aumento no número total de fêmeas territoriais, as quais são um factor chave para o potencial reprodutor desta espécie; e das populações nas áreas de reintrodução de Guarrizas (Jaén) e Guadalmellato (Córdoba).

Além dos benefícios para o meio ambiente, estes trabalhos criaram também receitas e empregos nas áreas de lince. Neste sentido, Planas informou que, graças a esta iniciativa, as regiões de Huelva, Córdoba e Jaén beneficiaram da injecção de 6.816.063 euros para trabalhos forestais e melhoria de habitats, dos quais beneficiaram também 486 pequenas e médias empresas andaluzas.

Após a apresentação desta publicação dedicada ao lince Ibérico, o conselheiro parou em Tamaral de Santa Elena (Jaén), para assistir à libertação de dois exemplares de Lince Ibérico provenientes do Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico [CNRLI] de Silves, Portugal, com o objectivo de reforçar a população deste felino na região de Guarrizas.

O êxito destes programas levou à aprovação por parte da Comissão Europeia de um terceiro programa Life para dar continuidade ao trabalho realizado durante os últimos anos na Andaluzia, e continuar assim a recuperação do Lince Ibérico. O projecto Iberlince tem o objectivo de aumentar o número de populações existentes mediante a reintrodução nas regiões de distribuição histórica desta espécie em Portugal e nas províncias espanholas de Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia e Andaluzia, numa tentativa de diminuir assim o grau de ameaça desta espécie, e propôr a sua requalificação pela União Internacional para a Conservação da Natureza (UICN) para uma categoria de menor ameaça, segundo os critérios internacionais.



Fonte: ECOticias


http://www.projectolynx.com/blog/20...l-extremadura-e-castilla-la-mancha/#more-1596


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Jul 2013 às 16:52)

> *Life Iberlince reintroducirá linces la próxima primavera fuera de Andalucía*
> Agencia EFE
> 
> Huelva, 7 jul (EFE).- Los socios del proyecto Life Iberlince prevén iniciar en la próxima primavera las reintroducciones del lince ibérico fuera de Andalucía, concretamente en zonas de Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Portugal, una vez analizados los lugares más óptimos.


http://www.diariosur.es/agencias/20...eintroducira-linces-proxima_201307071155.html


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Jul 2013 às 16:54)

> *O lince ibérico está criando em liberdade em Cáceres*
> 
> Plasencia, 7 jul (EFE).- O lince ibérico está criando em liberdade na província estremenha de Cáceres, segundo confirmaram duas associações ecologistas após avistar em reiteradas ocasiões uma fêmea com três filhotes.
> 
> ...


http://www.efe.com/efe/noticias/por...sta-criando-liberdade-caceres/6/60019/2078698


As povoações referidas na notícia são no norte da Extremadura, não muito longe da serra da Malcata


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2013 às 00:39)

Interessante.

Já desconfiava da presença de linces nessa zona.

Mas também é importante saber mais sobre esses linces e para isso são necessárias provas tangíveis da sua presença.
A ver se entretanto se sabe algo mais sobre esse assunto.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jul 2013 às 13:39)

Ontem falava no publico sobre o paradigma do aquecimento global e o facto de no futuro próximo, o sul da península ibérica não ser apto a permanência do lince e que o melhor é tentar a sua introdução no centro e norte do pais, onde os coelhos são mais abundantes e onde o lince já existiu.  Se a estratégia se manter só pelo sul o lince extingue-se mesmo


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Jul 2013 às 15:46)

Diria que o normal seria as espécies irem-se adaptando ao ambiente e se for caso disso começarem a colonizar territórios mais a norte. Estamos a falar de fenómenos que demoram décadas a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jul 2013 às 13:29)

mas o lince não tem tempo nem indivíduos para se adaptar e como referi o lince já existiu de norte a sul do país .


----------



## boneli (30 Jul 2013 às 21:36)

*Lince-ibérico terá corredor ecológico de 55 hectares em Moura *


by João Rodrigues	



O projecto LIFE Habitat Lince Abutre, que promove o habitat do lince-ibérico e abutre-preto no sudeste português, chegou a acordo com os olivicultores da região de Moura, no Alentejo, para a criação de um corredor ecológico para uma destas espécies protegidas, o lince-ibérico. O corredor terá 55 hectares, vai contribuir para a conservação do lince-ibérico e ligar as áreas da serra da Adiça e Ficalho.

O acordo levará os olivicultores da região a não efectuarem, em determinadas parcelas dos seus olivais, intervenções que prejudiquem o desenvolvimento e regeneração da vegetação natural, como a colheita da azeitona.

Em contrapartida pela consequente perda de rentabilidade, estes agricultores recebem um pagamento compensatório por cada hectare de olival afecto à implementação destes corredores.

A recuperação da vegetação nestas áreas, previamente seleccionadas, permitirá aumentar a conectividade da paisagem adequada ao lince-ibérico, facilitando assim a sua deslocação nesta região.

Simultaneamente, aumentam-se também as áreas favoráveis à existência de coelho-bravo (assim como de outras espécies de caça menor), presa deste ameaçado felino e que pode constituir um importante recurso económico para as áreas rurais. Espera-se assim que a médio prazo esta medida inovadora contribua para a recuperação do lince-ibérico na região.

O projecto LIFE Habitat Lince Abutre é coordenado pela Liga para a Protecção da Natureza (LPN) e conta com a parceria de diversas instituições públicas e privadas, designadamente o Centro de Estudos da Avifauna Ibérica (CEAI), a Associação Nacional de Proprietários Rurais, Gestão Cinegética e Biodiversidade (ANPC), a Associação dos Jovens Agricultores de Moura (AJAM), a Direcção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária (DGAV), o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) e o Centro de Investigação e Intervenção Social (CIS / ISCTE-IUL). Este projecto é co-financiado a 75% pelo Programa LIFE-Natureza da Comissão Europeia.

Fonte: GreenSavers


----------



## Brigantia (8 Ago 2013 às 22:26)

Castilla y León cuenta con áreas susceptibles para reintroducir el lince



> *Novo mapa para reintroduções a longo prazo*
> Um estudo científico possibilitou a elaboração de um mapa onde se encontram registados habitats potencialmente propícios à reintrodução do Lince Ibérico, de acordo com um dos seus autores, Alejandro Rodríguez.
> Este mapa inclui áreas da periferia montanhosa do Oeste e Sul de Castilla y León, em especial de Zamora, Salamanca, Ávila, Segovia o Soria, ainda que também alguns locais a Norte da comunidade. Estas zonas correspondem na sua maioria a solo montanhoso.
> 
> ...


© www.projectolynx.com




Pena ser apenas a longo prazo.


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Set 2013 às 15:52)

> *El programa de cría en cautividad del lince cierra temporada con 44 cachorros*
> 
> 
> Huelva, 9 sep (EFE).- Un total de 44 nuevos cachorros han engrosado este año los cinco centros del Programa de Cría en Cautividad del Lince Ibérico repartidos por la Península Ibérica, lo que supone la misma cifra que la temporada del pasado año.
> ...


http://www.elconfidencial.com/ultim...ince-cierra-temporada-con-44-cachorros_37386/


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Set 2013 às 16:43)

> *O Lince Ibérico está de volta!*
> 11/09/2013 por PatM
> 
> 
> ...


http://espacotelheiras.wordpress.com/2013/09/11/o-lince-iberico-esta-de-volta/


----------



## boneli (12 Set 2013 às 19:25)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://espacotelheiras.wordpress.com/2013/09/11/o-lince-iberico-esta-de-volta/



De facto são números bastante encorajadores e de salutar...no entanto gostava de saber se vamos continuar a criar linces em cativeiro para serem libertados em Espanha?
Está na hora de passar para o terreno..se não há condições criem-nas porque se fomos responsáveis pela extinção deste felino em Portugal que sejamos responsáveis para o fazer a voltar ao nosso território.


----------



## DMigueis (13 Set 2013 às 03:15)

boneli disse:


> De facto são números bastante encorajadores e de salutar...no entanto gostava de saber se vamos continuar a criar linces em cativeiro para serem libertados em Espanha?
> Está na hora de passar para o terreno..se não há condições criem-nas porque se fomos responsáveis pela extinção deste felino em Portugal que sejamos responsáveis para o fazer a voltar ao nosso território.



Não sei em que locais estão a ser libertados os linces, em Espanha, mas julgo que libertações nas zonas limítrofes à sua distribuição natural não será um método mau, permitindo-lhes uma expansão quase natural e diminuindo a possibilidade de "inbreeding" em populações "isoladas", ou mais afastadas das populações naturais.


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Set 2013 às 10:29)

Epá percebo isso muito bem. Mas não ando a gastar dinheiro (sim o centro de Silves é pago pelos contribuintes portugueses) só para os espanhóis poderem fortalecer as suas populações.

O programa é conjunto, mas 3 anos depois e depois de várias dezenas de linces enviados para Espanha, já está na altura de fazer as primeiras libertações cá. 

Já tinha lido que o inverno é a melhor altura para isso, sinceramente se não for neste próximo inverno então já não sei para que serviram todos estes milhões gastos até agora.


----------



## boneli (13 Set 2013 às 20:26)

DMigueis disse:


> Não sei em que locais estão a ser libertados os linces, em Espanha, mas julgo que libertações nas zonas limítrofes à sua distribuição natural não será um método mau, permitindo-lhes uma expansão quase natural e diminuindo a possibilidade de "inbreeding" em populações "isoladas", ou mais afastadas das populações naturais.



Esse trabalho tem que ser feito e de facto já tivemos visitas de linces Espanhóis, mas não é suficiente...tem que ser complementado com a libertação de linces cá em Portugal. Logicamente que não pode ser á toua, mas se houver vontade consegue-se. Até lá vamos vendo eles a irem para Espanha.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2013 às 10:33)

Morreu um lince atropelado em Espanha. Os censos assinalam a primeira descida na contagem total da população de linces desde 2007, 7 animais menos do que em 2011. 

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/art...e/muere/atropellado/una/carretera/donana.html


----------



## Blooder.PT (10 Out 2013 às 14:01)

Pessima notica e muito triste tambem


----------



## boneli (10 Out 2013 às 14:04)

Agreste disse:


> Morreu um lince atropelado em Espanha. Os censos assinalam a primeira descida na contagem total da população de linces desde 2007, 7 animais menos do que em 2011.
> 
> http://www.huelvainformacion.es/art...e/muere/atropellado/una/carretera/donana.html




Muito sinceramente não sei como se poderá resolver esta mortandade por atropelamento! 

O aumento da população de Lince e a sua procura por novos territórios tem estas consequências trágicas. Deve servir de alarme e atenção por parte de TODOS mas também não vamos pensar que a população a partir de agora vai diminuir....vai haver anos em que poderá haver uma redução da população mas a tendência é para aumentar.

Uma cosa é certa que a sua situação continua muito critica isso é um facto evidente e que o esforço e investimento que tem sido feito pelos dois países tem que continuar nos próximos anos.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2013 às 17:04)

> La elección definitiva de las zonas que acogerán la reintroducción del lince ibérico tendrá lugar en octubre
> 
> El Alentejo portugués, el sur de Badajoz, el Valle del Matachel y la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, entre los lugares potenciales
> ...
> ...




Já me estou a passar com esta história. Mas afinal a quem pertencem os linces de Silves? 

A Junta da Andaluzia é que vai escolher os sitios para as próximas reintroduções e o Alentejo é apenas uma das hipóteses??? Apenas? Então podem escolher outra região espanhola e continuamos mais um ano sem reintrodução de linces em Portugal? 

Quem é que paga o centro de Silves afinal? Anda Portugal a trabalhar para que a população de linces em Espanha aumente e nós continuamos sem nada?


----------



## boneli (11 Out 2013 às 17:55)

Seattle92 disse:


> Já me estou a passar com esta história. Mas afinal a quem pertencem os linces de Silves?
> 
> A Junta da Andaluzia é que vai escolher os sitios para as próximas reintroduções e o Alentejo é apenas uma das hipóteses??? Apenas? Então podem escolher outra região espanhola e continuamos mais um ano sem reintrodução de linces em Portugal?
> 
> Quem é que paga o centro de Silves afinal? Anda Portugal a trabalhar para que a população de linces em Espanha aumente e nós continuamos sem nada?




Calma amigo Seattle.

Bem pelo que entendi este programa tem um financiamento que vem principalmente da UE. O resto de facto são os governos que pagam. Não podemos esquecer que este programa é feito em conjunto com Portugal e Espanha. Não podemos pensar neste programa separadamente mas como um território que sem fronteiras e tantos exemplos estes animais já nos deram no terreno.
As coisas tem que ser bem pensadas e o que leste é uma noticia..apenas uma noticia.
Essa vontade de ver Linces a ser libertados é comum em todos nós e parece que está a ser sempre adiado. Acredito que está para breve, mas para libertarem linces no Alentejo também têm que libertar em Espanha porque a população do Alentejo não pode estar simplesmente isolada. 

Não podemos esquecer que Silves está a criar linces que estão a ser libertados em Espanha e que serão o futuro para que a população Portuguesa seja sustentável e possivelmente no futuro alguns linces Espanhóis poderão ser libertados em Portugal.

E uma coisa que não podemos esquecer...centro de Silves que está a ter resultados fantásticos começou com linces que vieram de Espanha.
Com calma e paciência vamos lá


----------



## boneli (26 Out 2013 às 15:47)

Talvez algumas respostas um pouco mais concretas relativas ao regresso do Lince ao nosso cantinho....a ver se se torna realidade. 


*Lince em Portugal em 2014!*

 Em discurso no 3º Seminário Internacional sobre Coelho Bravo e 1º Seminário LIFE+ Iberlince, a decorrer até sexta-feira no Baixo Alentejo, o Secretário de Estado do Ordenamento do Território e Conservação da Natureza, Miguel Castro Neto, indicou que a Reintrodução do Lince Ibérico em Portugal irá ocorrer durante o primeiro semestre de 2014, numa região ainda a definir no Alentejo. 

 De momento encontram-se a ser realizados inúmeros estudos nas condições dos habitats potenciais, além de estudos nos animais a ser libertados, de modo a garantir um bom começo. 

 É de salientar também que os Linces a ser libertados serão oriundos do CNRLI, centro que teve um grande sucesso nos últimos anos, sendo de todos o que produziu o maior número de crias, com o menor número de perdas até ao momento. 


Fonte: www.lynxexsitu.es


----------



## frederico (26 Out 2013 às 20:43)

boneli disse:


> Talvez algumas respostas um pouco mais concretas relativas ao regresso do Lince ao nosso cantinho....a ver se se torna realidade.
> 
> 
> *Lince em Portugal em 2014!*
> ...



Conheço bem o Baixo Alentejo e vislumbro três zonas com potencial para reintroduzir o lince-ibérico. 

1) Moura-Barrancos, sendo que aqui haverá um contacto permanente com as populações da serra Morena. 

2) Litoral alentejano, aqui em contacto com uma futura população nas serras algarvias. 

3) Serra do Caldeirão, a sul de Almodôvar. 

No resto da província não há condições para esta espécie, mas há para outras...


----------



## João01 (2 Nov 2013 às 22:56)

Novo documentário do Lince-Ibérico:


----------



## boneli (5 Nov 2013 às 13:15)

Mais de 80% dos linces encontrados mortos exibem restos de munição.

A associação ambiental Ecologistas en Acción sublinhou que, de acordo com os dados que possuem, mais de 80% dos linces encontrados mortos por qualquer tipo de incidentes e aqueles que passam pelo processo de necrópsia, apresentam restos de munição no seu corpo. O porta-voz da associação, Juan Romero utilizou esta informação no Conselho de Participação de Doñana para criticar fortemente a caça ilegal naquela área, após a localização de um novo exemplar de lince Ibérico, em avançado estado de decomposição e vários buracos de bala no seu crânio, em Aznalcázar, Sevilla.
Este fenómeno, indicou, apresenta-se “muito consentido e tolerado” naquela região, já que a administração se apresenta “muito permissiva em relação a este tipo de actividades” que, segundo Romero, também incidem em “esbanjamento de dinheiros públicos”, ao supor que “quatro ignorantes decidam desatar aos tiros sob os esforços realizados pelas administrações”.

http://www.projectolynx.com/blog/mais-de-80-dos-linces-encontrados-mortos-exibem-restos-de-municao/ 


Quer queiramos ou não é dos maiores perigos que estes super predadores encontram....mudança de mentalidades é necessário


----------



## james (6 Nov 2013 às 18:23)

boneli disse:


> Mais de 80% dos linces encontrados mortos exibem restos de munição.
> 
> A associação ambiental Ecologistas en Acción sublinhou que, de
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2014 às 16:18)

> *Libertado na natureza lince ibérico nascido em Silves*
> 
> 2014 arranca com a libertação de mais um lince ibérico, nascido em cativeiro, em Silves. Aquela que é a espécie felina mais ameaçada do mundo conta, agora, com mais um indivíduo em vida selvagem, libertado na natureza na zona de Guadalmellato, em Andaluzia, Espanha.
> 
> ...



http://www.boasnoticias.sapo.pt/not...za-lince-ibérico-nascido-em-Silves_18428.html


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2014 às 22:10)

MSantos disse:


> http://www.boasnoticias.sapo.pt/not...za-lince-ibérico-nascido-em-Silves_18428.html



Muito bem!


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2014 às 10:57)




----------



## Seattle92 (21 Fev 2014 às 13:34)




----------



## AJB (20 Mar 2014 às 12:13)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...egressa-a-natureza-em-portugal-esta-primavera

Boas noticias


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Mar 2014 às 12:34)

Finalmente vão começar as reintroduções


----------



## AJB (20 Mar 2014 às 12:36)

Esperemos que voltem tambem a Malcara...


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 16:14)

Seattle92 disse:


>



 que maquina predadora é um felino, espetacular ainda que temos na nossa penisula ibérica uma espécie tão especial como esta!


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Mar 2014 às 14:48)

E pronto, já está tudo contra o anuncio da libertação de 8 linces nos próximos meses. Nada de novo, até achei estranho não haver reacções.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Abr 2014 às 23:09)

Seattle92 disse:


> E pronto, já está tudo contra o anuncio da libertação de 8 linces nos próximos meses. Nada de novo, até achei estranho não haver reacções.



Facil actualmente não há condições para serem libertados, porque ouve um surto da doença dos coelhos e houve uma grande mortalidade seria arriscado libertar. Todos os linces são preciosos e libertar sem condições é o mesmo que condena-los pois a presa principal esta em dificuldades


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 11:00)

camrov8 disse:


> Facil actualmente não há condições para serem libertados, porque ouve um surto da doença dos coelhos e houve uma grande mortalidade seria arriscado libertar. Todos os linces são preciosos e libertar sem condições é o mesmo que condena-los pois a presa principal esta em dificuldades



 Eu penso que quem está à frente do programa está atento a isso . 

Contudo , surtos de doenças nos coelhos bravos ocorrem cíclicamente  , como por exemplo na década de 40 do século passado , onde se verificou uma verdadeira razia .

Aliás , esta mortandade nos coelhos nesta década associada à campanha do trigo e pinheiro bravo do " Estado Novo " ( que arrasou boa parte dos habitats do lince ) foram os principais responsáveis pelo quase desaparecimento do lince em Portugal . Esse progressivo desaparecimento não aconteceu nos últimos anos , já vem de trás , nos anos 50 , o lince já era raro - 

Por isso , o lince em estado selvagem tem que conviver com o perigo de surtos patológicos na sua principal presa .


----------



## camrov8 (7 Abr 2014 às 21:23)

james disse:


> Eu penso que quem está à frente do programa está atento a isso .
> 
> Contudo , surtos de doenças nos coelhos bravos ocorrem cíclicamente  , como por exemplo na década de 40 do século passado , onde se verificou uma verdadeira razia .
> 
> ...



Mas secalhar quando há meia duzia de animais de uma especie tão ameaçada vão esperar até passar a crise, imagina os coelhos são famosos por fazer filhos a torto e a direito e estão a morrer, o lince que nascem dois e metem-se a porrada pouco de pois éra morte certa


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Jun 2014 às 18:00)

Não condições, não coelhos, não se faz nada e o lince que apareceu em Vila Nova há um ano atrás ainda por lá continua.







Se falassem menos e fizessem mais... Libertem é uma fêmea por aqueles lados para ver se o desgraçado tem companhia.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jun 2014 às 20:07)

a  doença não esta a atacar o pais todo por igual e a introdução só esta planeada para os locais previstos, na verdade já muita gente avisou o governo que seria melhor libertar em locais com melhores condições, o problema que me parece que não estas bem a ver é que há pouquíssimos animais e não querem arriscar ao por todos os ovos no mesmo cesto


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jun 2014 às 09:37)

> o problema que me parece que não estas bem a ver é que há pouquíssimos animais



Linces? Sim estou a ver, tenho acompanhado desde o inicio os nascimentos tanto em Silves como nos centro Espanhóis, muita dessa informação até tenho aqui colocado.

Os animais continuam a nascer (e sobreviver) e têm sido todos enviados para Espanha onde estão a ser libertados (pelos vistos os coelhos Espanhóis estão imunes), e por aqui cá continuamos com discussões infinitas sobre a reintrodução.

Ainda agora em Castilha-la Mancha foram reintroduzidos 8 (não, não é nenhum reforço de população existente, é um novo núcleo que foi fundado). E lá está, mais uma província Espanhola a ter de volta a espécie. Aqui não, é melhor discutirmos mais um bocadinho.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jun 2014 às 09:44)

Epá que estranho, mais uma reintrodução num sitio novo. Desta vez o Lince volta à Extremadura Espanhola. Mais uma região a ter de volta a espécie, um novo núcleo e não reforço de populações.

É impressionante, Portugal deve ser o único sitio da Península sem condições para receber a espécie (o de Mil Fontes não concorda mas tudo bem)

Ou então há aqui um grave problema no programa conjunto com os nuestros hermanos. Se calhar os animais que têm nascidos nos centros só são preciosos pela parte dos Portugueses e os Espanhois não se importam de os arriscar novas áreas de reintrodução.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jun 2014 às 09:50)

Já agora, só este ano em Silves já nasceram (e sobreviveram) mais 24 crias. Hummm, onde será que vão ser libertadas???



> A temporada de crias do programa de conservação em regime ex-situ de Lince Ibérico terminou com um total de 24 crias, das quais 10 machos e 14 fêmeas, que estão de boa saúde e a cuidado das suas progenitoras, não sendo necessário apoio artificial em nenhum dos centros de cria.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jun 2014 às 09:58)

Para quem anda distraído com números, desde o inicio do centro de Silves já nasceram (e sobreviveram) 62 animais (no primeiro ano morreram todos). Todos têm sido enviados para Espanha já que o centro está cheio.


----------



## james (16 Jun 2014 às 10:59)

Seattle92 disse:


> Para quem anda distraído com números, desde o inicio do centro de Silves já nasceram (e sobreviveram) 62 animais (no primeiro ano morreram todos). Todos têm sido enviados para Espanha já que o centro está cheio.



Mas não está já prevista a 1 ª libertação em Portugal  este ano ou no próximo ?


----------



## boneli (16 Jun 2014 às 13:43)

É vontade de todos nós ver este belo animal de volta ao nosso território. Inconscientemente e de uma forma "simbólica" ele já está de volta. Este lince que veio parar ao nosso burgo pelos vistos continua por cá e se ninguém o "chatear" por cá continuará. Isolado mas está no nosso território. A verdade é que se este Lince escolheu o nosso território para viver, possivelmente outros poderão vir ou quem sabe já podem por cá andar de uma forma discreta.

Todo este processo dá-me a sensação que está envolvido num certo secretismo, que até entendo. Eu vou dar a minha opinião pessoal e amadora que pouco ou nada vale.
Quer queiramos quer não nunca vamos conseguir ter o número de Linces que Espanha tem (por várias e óbvias razões). Verdade é que eles continuam a ser libertados em Espanha e novos núcleos populacionais continuam a ser criados.

A pouco ou grande ritmo continuam a expandir-se no território Espanhol e cada vez mais perto do nosso território.
Eu acho que a razão da não reintrodução em Portugal deve-se precisamente ao facto de esta população correr o risco de ficar isolada o que pode deitar por água abaixo este projeto. É muito importante que os núcleos populacionais tenham contacto e acredito que ainda este ano eles vão libertados.

Deixo aqui algumas noticias que me levam a acreditar que está para breve. 


*Técnicos do projecto LIFE+Iberlince, juntamente com agentes do Meio Ambiente do Governo de Extremadura, Espanha, concluíram o estudo para determinar a densidade dos coelhos bravos na zona de reintrodução em Extremadura. A área seleccionada para a reintrodução do lince-Ibérico é o Vale de Matachel na província de Badajoz.
O resultado deste estudo irá indicar qual a melhor altura de reintroduzir o lince-Ibérico, já que o coelho faz 90% da dieta deste felino.*


O Lince Ibérico irá voltar à região espanhola da Extremadura em meados de Junho, na área de Hornachos-Valle del Matachel, após mais de 30 anos de ausência nesta comunidade autónoma. Oito a dez exemplares equipados com colares GPS para localização e seguimento irão ser os primeiros linces nesta região.

A reintrodução desta espécie nesta região é fruto das acções realizadas pela Direcção Geral de Meio Ambiente do Governo da Extremadura, com o apoio do Ministério da Agricultura, Alimentação e Meio Ambiente (Magrama) e do Projecto LIFE+Iberlince para a Recuperação da Distribuição Histórica do Lince Ibérico (Lynx pardinus) em Espanha e Portugal.

A decisão de se reintroduzir o Lince na Extremadura foi tomada após uma reunião do Grupo de Trabalho do Lince Ibérico do Comité Nacional de Flora e Fauna que ocorreu no passado dia 28 de Maio em Sevilla, na qual foram analisadas as acções já realizadas até esta altura, e foram acordadas as primeiras reintroduções de Lince Ibérico a começar em meados de Junho, na área de Hornachos-Valle de Matachel, a Sul de Badajoz.
Nos três anos de trabalho deste projecto foram executadas numerosas acções prévias a este “importante acontecimento”, segundo explica o Governo da Extremadura numa nota de imprensa, incluindo estudos de melhoria de Habitat, reuniões de coordenação, estudos sanitários de carnívoros, acções de minoria de atropelamentos e aumento da conectividade e permeabilização das vias de comunicação, selecção de áreas de reintrodução, trabalhos com coelhos e controlo das ameaças para a espécie.

O Executivo Regional destaca como “especialmente importantes” as acções de divulgação e sensibilização social e informação sobre a reintrodução do Lince Ibérico, fundamentais para a consciencialização da população das zonas de reintrodução na Extremadura e arredores.

*Os 19 membros do projeto europeu LIFE+Iberlince encontraram novas áreas para a reintrodução do lince-ibérico, prevista para esta Primavera. Estas são as do Vale do Guadiana (Portugal), Valle de Matachel (Extremadura) e Campo de Calatrava (Castilla -La Mancha), onde informações serão recolhidas sobre a incidência da doença hemorrágica dos coelhos, o apoio social e acordo de intercâmbio com a propriedade privada.

Esta decisão foi tomada numa reunião realizada na Cazalla de la Sierra (Sevilha) durante os dias 17 e 18 de Março, na qual se avaliaram as variáveis ​​de origem biológica e social para identificar as áreas onde se poderão começar as libertações em 2014 e que áreas necessitam de uma preparação prévia, indicado pela Junta de Andaluzia em comunicado.

Para decidir quais as áreas que poderão levar a cabo as reintroduções, os sócios do projeto Iberlince, coordenado pelo Ministério do Meio Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território, passaram mais de um ano analisando as variáveis ​​biológicas – como as densidades de coelho, qualidade do habitat ou a ausência de ameaças – e sociais – apoio da sociedade em geral e as pessoas de áreas selecionadas em particular. – Em conferência foram analisados os resultados do trabalho desenvolvido em Portugal e nas comunidades autónomas da Extremadura, Castilla -La Mancha, Múrcia e Andaluzia, áreas predefinidas em uma reunião em outubro de 2013 em Beja (Portugal).

Na reunião também se discutiu a nova estirpe do vírus que causa a doença hemorrágica do coelho e o seu potencial impacto sobre as populações atuais em ambos os territórios de presença lince como em áreas de caça, confirmando, assim, a necessidade de manter um controle detalhado da evolução das populações de coelho.

Um dos principais objetivos do projeto LIFE+Iberlince para recuperar a distribuição histórica do lince-ibérico em Espanha e Portugal é a de criar novas populações da espécie por meio da seleção de áreas bem preservadas em Portugal e nas comunidades autónomas de Extremadura, Castilla -La Mancha, Múrcia e Andaluzia para a reintrodução, voltando estas áreas conseguir acomodar populações autossustentáveis ​​da espécie de felinos mais ameaçada do planeta.*

A primavera passou e nada.....mas estou convicto que este ano poderemos ter luz!!!! A ver vamos amigos.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jun 2014 às 14:03)

^^

Mas a questão é mesmo essa, surgiram esses 3 locais numa decisão em Março e novidade das novidades, os dois locais em Espanha avançaram com as reintroduções e em Portugal nada se fez, alias, atirou-se tudo contra o secretário de estado quando ele anunciou que a reintrodução em Portugal ia avançar.


----------



## boneli (16 Jun 2014 às 15:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Mas a questão é mesmo essa, surgiram esses 3 locais numa decisão em Março e novidade das novidades, os dois locais em Espanha avançaram com as reintroduções e em Portugal nada se fez, alias, atirou-se tudo contra o secretário de estado quando ele anunciou que a reintrodução em Portugal ia avançar.



Sim tens razão....a razão poderá ser a inércia do nosso Governo ou então prudência face a este problema do surto hemorrágico. 
Pelo que tenho lido, este ano a crescimento da população de Lince no meio natural não aumentou como se previa e em alguns locais diminuiu mesmo. Isto pelo que entendi devesse precisamente à falta de coelhos e também ao elevado número de atropelamentos. Ninguém estava á espera que a população estagna-se desta forma no meio natural e isso poderá ter levado ao adiamento da libertação dos animais em Portugal...digo eu. Eles optaram por avançar nesses dois locais. Mas poderá ser até benéfico para nós pois são dois locais piloto já perto do nosso território que poderão dar algumas indicações positivas ou negativas, mas volto a frisar que na minha opinião este ano vai ser o ano do regresso do Lince. 

Mas é como te digo...estas questões não são tão lineares como gostaríamos e há sempre contratempos que fogem ás autoridades e aliados ao facto de já sabermos como funcionam as nossos instituições.....


----------



## james (16 Jun 2014 às 16:06)

Em portugal , o maior problema para a reintroducao do lince penso que sempre foi a escassez de alimento e nao a existencia de alguns bons ecossistemas  ( que existem ) .

Mas os espanhois tem muitos anos de avanco nisto sobre nos .
Em Portugal nunca se planeia nada , e tipo os fogos , fala -se muito em prevencao , mas pouco se faz . quando ha incendios chama -s os bombeiros e eles que resolvam .  Com os linces e a mesma coisa , so quando eles estavam a beira da extincao e que se comecou a fazer algo .


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jun 2014 às 20:26)

e há outro problema que acho que ninguém falou, os caçadores, a norte continuam a aparecer lobos  mortos porque mesmo que tenham sido cães quem paga é o lobo, e por cá estou mesmo a ver linces a aparecerem mortos em armadilhas ou a tiro pois caçam coelhos que são muito caçados


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jun 2014 às 22:45)

Ahhh e em Espanha isso não acontece. Até ursos ibéricos matam, que são ainda menos que os linces. Lê-se com cada uma...


----------



## boneli (17 Jun 2014 às 23:06)

Aqui está mais uma boa noticia...em Espanha ( Badajoz) sempre avançaram com um novo local reintrodução relativamente perto de Portugal. 


*Foi libertado no passado dia 13 no município de Maguilla, o primeiro de oito exemplares de Lince Ibérico a serem introduzidos na região, no âmbito do programa de recuperação da distribuição história para esta espécie em Portugal e Espanha.

Tanto Kodiac, o lince libertado, como os restantes sete linces a serem libertados durante esta semana, estão equipados com um colar GPS para facilitar o seu seguimento e localização, como informou a Consejería de Agricultura, Desarrolo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energia, numa nota de imprensa.

Neste programa, colaboram os centros de crias espanhóis de La Olivilla, Zarza de Granadilla, El acebuche e de Silves, Portugal, de onde procede o exemplar libertado durante esta manhã.

No acto de libertação de Kodiac, o conselheiro espanhol para a Agricultura, José Antonio Echavarri apelou à sensibilização social de modo a consciencializar a população para a importância do Lince Ibérico para o ecossistema.

Neste sentido, Echavarri assinalou a importância de recuperar após 30 anos o felino mais ameaçado do mundo, actualmente em perigo crítico de extinção.*


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2014 às 23:28)

Seattle92 disse:


> Ahhh e em Espanha isso não acontece. Até ursos ibéricos matam, que são ainda menos que os linces. Lê-se com cada uma...



pois lê-se se calhar por la o espaço livre de população é superior, pensa antes de abrir a boca. se eles libertassem e aparecessem mortos era  a mesma conversa de serem irresponsáveis. O lince é actualmente muito valioso cada animal conta e não os vão libertar em Portugal só porque vocês querem, fixe butes ser ecologista e libertar todos ao desbarato na malcata e arredores com o principal meio de subsistência a fazer pela vida com uma doença altamente mortal. Para mostrar a tua santa ignorância a ida para espanha ja estava programada ainda estava o centro a ser construído e em donhana por exemplo as condições são bem melhores do que por cá, e falando em ursos o que vão comer cá eucaliptos e pinhas


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2014 às 14:22)

A mim parece-me que está tudo a ser bem feito.

As reintroduções não podem ser feitas de qualquer maneira, há muito em jogo.

E dentro de pouco tempo, penso que os linces serão reintroduzidos em Portugal.


Doñana tem sofrido uma grande pressão, tanto de estradas como de produções extensivas de morango, e os linces da região sofrem de alguma consanguinidade. Já são várias as vezes, que os linces tentam dispersar-se para outras zonas e depois morrem pelo caminho. Alguns até têm chegado a Portugal (mais do que os media nos dão conta), seguindo os corredores naturais da Serra Morena. Para Doñana, são necessários animais com uma composição genética distinta (daí as últimas iniciativas) e espera-se que pelo menos a área central do parque não sofra as pressões do urbanismo e da agricultura. 
As condições em Doñana ainda são boas, mas desenganem-se, em Portugal também há locais bons para o lince. Por vezes, as limitações são de outro nível.



Quanto aos ursos, a sua dieta e o que há disponível em algumas partes do nosso país, aconselho a tomar atenção a este tópico, pois dá-nos alguma ideia (ainda que pequena, sempre é melhor que nada):

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/urso-pardo-de-volta-portugal-2209.html


----------



## james (18 Jun 2014 às 15:16)

belem disse:


> A mim parece-me que está tudo a ser bem feito.
> 
> As reintroduções não podem ser feitas de qualquer maneira, há muito em jogo.
> 
> ...


----------



## boneli (18 Jun 2014 às 21:04)

Caros colegas...não querendo eu tirar o lugar de nenhum moderador, acho que este tópico está a ir por caminhos não aconselháveis. Estamos aqui para falar num tema que a todos nós interessa e que naturalmente podem ter opiniões diferentes, que têm de ser respeitadas de uma forma saudável. Não vamos estragar esta discussão.

*Bom senso.*


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2014 às 17:43)

> *Assinado pacto nacional para o regresso do lince ibérico ao país*
> 
> O Governo apelou aos portugueses e a setores como agricultura ou caça, para aderirem ao pacto nacional para a conservação do lince ibérico, hoje assinado, com o objetivo de criar condições necessárias à reintrodução da espécie, no país.
> 
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=713718


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jul 2014 às 20:07)

Promessas esta o inferno cheio e este governo já nos habitou a elas,


----------



## boneli (3 Jul 2014 às 00:14)

MSantos disse:


> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=713718



Aos poucos o caminho para a libertação no nosso território está a ser trilhado....sem á conjugação de esforços não só das entidades públicas mas também civis , este projeto não faz sentido!


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Ago 2014 às 20:45)

> *Un total de ocho ejemplares de lince ibérico serán liberados antes de final de año en Portugal, donde está extinguido
> *
> 
> MADRID, 31 Jul. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> ...


http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/...portugal-donde-extinguido-20140731184456.html


----------



## boneli (3 Ago 2014 às 02:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/...portugal-donde-extinguido-20140731184456.html



Mais dia menos dia teria que acontecer e claro vai haver criticas.....ou porque não é o melhor local, ou porque não há coelho, ou porque os caçadores vão lhes limpar o cebo.

Como não sou especialista, apenas vou felicitar e torcer que que esta tentativa de reintrodução seja bem sucedida e que atrás deste território mais venham a seguir. Uma coisa acho muito importante...esta população não pode estar isolada das outras.

Aguardemos pelo dia então.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Ago 2014 às 17:14)

para isso tem de haver corredores ecológicos algo que as estradas não ajudam muito, quanto aos coelhos parece que o pior já passou


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2014 às 17:00)

> *Lince ibérico ganha dois mil hectares para viver*
> 
> 
> O lince ibérico acaba de ganhar dois mil hectares de terrenos para viver nas regiões que constituem o seu habitat natural em Portugal, o que permitirá que, em breve, a espécie seja libertada em território nacional.
> ...



http://boasnoticias.pt/noticias_lince-iberico-ganha-dois-mil-hectares-para-viver_21338.html


----------



## boneli (11 Dez 2014 às 10:01)

Após vários anos de esforços para conservar a espécie, os dois primeiros linces-ibéricos criados em cativeiro a serem reintroduzidos na natureza vão ser libertados na próxima semana no vale no Guadiana, no concelho de Mértola. Esta é a primeira fase de um plano que tem como objectivo libertar oito linces no território nacional.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/12/...s-em-cativeiro-vao-ser-libertados-em-mertola/


----------



## boneli (11 Dez 2014 às 14:10)

Relativamente ao primeiro exemplar que foi visto na costa vicentina e que atravessou o Alentejo todo...curiosamente está bem de saúde e recomenda-se!

Não saiu da zona de caça para onde se mudou de malas e bagagens. Prova que caçadores e lince podem conviver. Uma longa batalha se adivinha e continuo a acreditar que aos poucos e poucos vamos poder ver com mais frequência este belo animal.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

É importante não esquecer que Mértola situa-se ao lado do Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana. Há extensas zonas despovoadas no concelho, a pressão humana é reduzida e a circulação automóvel é baixa. Quanto às populações de coelho: parecem-me baixas, mas em contrapartida há boas populações de perdiz-vermelha.

Uma população de lince-ibérico no Vale do Guadiana poderá no futuro comunicar com a serra do Caldeirão, recorrendo ao rio Vascão como corredor ecológico. A região central do maciço do Caldeirão tem neste momento uma reduzida presença humana e pelo que conheço há populações de coelho interessantes em alguns pontos, como o vale da ribeira de Odeleite a sul de Cachopo.

Por sua vez a partir do Vale do Guadiana poderá haver um corredor ecológica via Barrancos até à serra de Huelva. Das serras de Huelva e Sevilha terá de partir outro corredor para Doñana. Da serra do Caldeirão partirá um corredor via Odelouca e Arade para comunicar com as serranias de Silves, Monchique e Costa Vicentina.

É assim que vejo o futuro da espécie em Portugal e na minha opinião não deveria passar para já pela serra da Malcata.

Doñana já não comporta mais linces, bem como a região oriental da Serra Morena. Por isso a população tem andado estável em torno dos 310 exemplares.

EDIT: penso também que deverão ser dadas punições exemplares a quem atirar sobre linces. Se não aparecerem culpados talvez seja hora de começar a multar ou encerrar reservas de caça. Pelo que tenho ouvido de alguns caçadores há algum medo de atirar: os caçadores acham que os linces e as águias estão a ser seguidos por GPS e temem que o crime seja descoberto. É lamentável que assim seja mas só pelo medo se poderá proteger a espécie. Sei que em Alcoutim no final dos anos 80/início dos 90 ainda se matavam linces por se considerar que competiam com os caçadores.


----------



## boneli (12 Dez 2014 às 16:36)

Gostei dessa tua visão sobre os corredores...é mais ou menos a opinião que tenho!!!!

Agora em termo de brincadeira, aproveitar o corredor da Serra do Caldeirão e  na época de reprodução deixarem um corredor no centro de Silves para os Linces do centro se cruzarem com os que estão em meio selvagem. 

Doñana de facto já não tem mais capacidade e alguns dos linces que morrem atropelados são precisamente juvenis à procura de novos territórios e os corredores são muito importantes para que eles se possam dispersar em segurança, encontrem novos territórios e se cruzem com indivíduos de outras populações já fixas. Importante que os números de Linces em meio selvagem continuem em curva ascendente.

Acho que a Norte do Guadiana há alguns locais que poderão albergar linces e já vimos que este animal tem uma capacidade de locomoção de centenas de Km. Para já vamos como vai ser no próximo ano, mas que vai ser uma batalha com dissabores lá isso  vai, mas também já vimos que ás vezes que com pequenas intervenções conseguimos bom resultados.


----------



## frederico (12 Dez 2014 às 17:41)

Sobre a reintrodução em Portugal:

http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/12/12/ciencia/1418388155_803570.html

Sobre o gravíssimo problema dos atropelamentos:

http://esmateria.com/2013/12/05/el-...os-se-dispara-por-culpa-de-cuatro-carreteras/

Aquela estrada que liga Huelva a Doñana tem muito tráfego em algumas alturas do ano. Matalascañas e Mazagón são praias concorridas à beira de uma cidade com mais de 100 mil habitantes (Huelva) e outra com mais de 500 mil (Sevilha). O futuro estará mais a norte nas zonas despovoadas do interior: serra do Caldeirão, interior alentejano, serra Morena, serras da Extremadura. Contudo, importa resolver o problema da *caça furtiva*. Já acompanhei caçadas em Córdoba e Sevilha e os caçadores são acompanhados por um guarda da reserva. Vi caçadores portugueses que queriam matar corujas ou mochos e como foram impedidos de tal pelo guarda com ameaça de denúncia e multa. Não conheço este tipo de prática em Portugal e sei que no Algarve e Alentejo há guardas de reservas de caça que fazem *controlo de predadores*. Parece-me que os caçadores são neste moment a maior ameaça ao futuro da espécie em Portugal.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2014 às 10:59)

*Portugal tem um novo sinal de trânsito: “Atenção, linces”*

O pior que pode acontecer a Katmandu e Jacarandá, o casal de linces ibéricos que será libertado esta terça-feira no concelho de Mértola, numa iniciativa inédita no país, é um dia virem a ser atropelados. Este risco real é uma das maiores apreensões que envolvem o programa de reintrodução desta espécie em Portugal, que entra agora numa fase decisiva, com a soltura de dez animais nos próximos oito meses no vale do Guadiana.

“A nossa principal preocupação de facto é a questão dos atropelamentos, que é a principal causa de mortalidade em Espanha”, afirma o secretário de Estado do Ordenamento do Território e Conservação da Natureza, Miguel de Castro Neto.

Outrora abundante, a espécie_ Lynx pardinus_ tinha quase desaparecido da Península Ibérica – o único lugar onde existe – ao longo do século XX, até transformar-se no felino mais ameaçado de extinção em todo o mundo. Nos últimos dez anos, a sua população voltou a crescer em Espanha, através de um plano de reintrodução conjunto com Portugal.

Mas os animais regressaram a um território modificado, com mais estradas e maior circulação de automóveis. Em Espanha, o número de linces atropelados subiu de nove em 2012 para 14 em 2013, e este ano a conta já vai em 20. O último caso foi o de Ketamina, uma fêmea nascida em Portugal, no Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico, em Silves, e libertada em Julho passado na Extremadura espanhola. Teve apenas três meses de vida selvagem. Em Outubro, morreu sob as rodas de um automóvel, perto de Badajoz.

Para reduzir o risco de atropelamentos, a libertação dos linces em Mértola está a ser rodeada de cuidados adicionais. Um deles é a instalação de placas específicas de sinalização nas estradas da região. Na verdade, trata-se de um novo sinal de trânsito, para alertar para a presença de animais. Ao invés de um gamo ou de uma vaca, como os que figuram nos sinais já existentes, neste caso o contorno é o da face de um lince ibérico. O novo sinal, segundo o Ministério do Ambiente, já foi homologado, embora a Autoridade Nacional de Segurança Rodoviária tenha informado o PÚBLICO de que o processo de autorização não está ainda completamente concluído.

Os sinais foram  instalados nos pontos considerados de maior perigo, identificados a partir de registos de atropelamentos de outros animais. A preparação também inclui a limpeza das bermas, para melhorar a visibilidade dos condutores e afastar os animais da estrada.

Só dentro de algumas semanas é que os linces Katmandu e Jacarandá de facto correrão riscos. Serão soltos primeiro numa área cercada com dois hectares, onde permanecerão em adaptação até serem finalmente libertados na natureza, possivelmente dentro de um mês.

Jacarandá, a fêmea, nasceu em 2012 no centro de reprodução de Silves, uma de três crias do casal Flora e Foco. Já Katmandu, o macho, nasceu em 2013 em Zarza de Granadilla, onde fica um dos quatro centros espanhóis de reprodução de lince ibérico. Os nomes dados aos animais no programa luso-espanhol seguem uma ordem alfabética regular, com a mesma inicial para todas as crias nascidas num mesmo ano.

Por pouco os dois linces não ficam em Portugal. Há uma programação para a soltura das crias dos cinco centros de reprodução. Em Silves, já nasceram 58 e outros 28 por lá passaram, provenientes de Espanha. De todos estes, 38 foram libertados do outro lado da fronteira e 22 morreram. “Este ano havia um conjunto de animais reservado para serem soltos em Portugal. Se não fossem reintroduzidos cá, seriam em Espanha”, afirma o secretário de Estado da Conservação da Natureza. “Vínhamos há meses a acompanhar a situação no terreno para ver se isto seria possível ou não”, completa.

Linces no zoo
A ideia inicial era realizar a operação no princípio do Verão. Mas as populações de coelho bravo, o principal alimento do lince, não se tinham recuperado da razia que a doença hemorrágica viral lhes fizera no ano passado.

Em Mértola, o secretário de Estado assegura que a situação agora é favorável. “Em Agosto/Setembro, dados no terreno indicavam que na zona onde vamos reintroduzir o lince tínhamos valores superiores a 3,5 coelhos por hectare, sendo que o mínimo que está definido para podermos pensar na reintrodução são dois coelhos por hectare”, explica. A temporada de caça pode ter reduzido a concentração de coelhos, mas apenas ligeiramente, segundo Miguel de Castro Neto.

Depois de Katmandu e Jacarandá, quatro outros casais serão libertados no vale do Guadiana, um a cada dois meses. Numa segunda fase, está prevista a soltura de mais linces na região de Moura-Barrancos. Só numa terceira fase, se as condições forem favoráveis, é que a mesma operação será realizada na serra da Malcata, região a que ficou associado o lince na cultura popular, devido a uma campanha pioneira pela sua preservação há quase 40 anos.

“Este é um primeiro momento. Vai ser necessário durante vários anos reintroduzir linces até que consigamos ter uma população estável. O processo não termina aqui”, refere Miguel de Castro Neto.

Quando estiverem a viver efectivamente livres, ninguém sabe o que os linces farão. Podem permanecer na zona, partir para outra ou até mesmo cruzar a fronteira. “Os linces fugirem para Espanha não me incomoda. Se estiverem vivos, podem ir para onde quiserem”, diz o secretário de Estado. “Mas também não há problema nenhum. Um dos objectivos do projecto do lince ibérico é recuperar os habitats históricos e garantir a continuidade destes habitats”, completa.

Os linces estarão equipados com coleiras de telemetria, financiadas pela Fundação PT, para que os seus movimentos sejam acompanhados à distância.

Será uma semana de grande protagonismo para o carismático felino em Portugal. Nesta mesma terça-feira, vai ser inaugurada uma exposição em Silves e uma torre de observação dos linces no centro de reprodução naquele concelho, já que não é possível ao público em geral chegar perto dos animais, para não comprometer a sua preparação para a vida selvagem.

E na quinta-feira, dia 18, o Jardim Zoológico de Lisboa passará a ter em exibição, pela primeira vez, um casal de linces. São animais que também vêm do centro de Silves, mas que já não estão aptos para a libertação na natureza.

Observá-los no seu habitat selvagem é virtualmente impossível. O lince é um animal discreto, que se mantém escondido de dia e só sai praticamente à noite, para caçar. Além disso, anda normalmente só e cada indivíduo mantém o domínio territorial sobre uma extensa área. Ou seja, para ver linces, esqueçam Mértola e o melhor mesmo será o zoo.

publico.pt


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

AnDré disse:


> *Portugal tem um novo sinal de trânsito: “Atenção, linces”*
> 
> O pior que pode acontecer a Katmandu e Jacarandá, o casal de linces ibéricos que será libertado esta terça-feira no concelho de Mértola, numa iniciativa inédita no país, é um dia virem a ser atropelados. Este risco real é uma das maiores apreensões que envolvem o programa de reintrodução desta espécie em Portugal, que entra agora numa fase decisiva, com a soltura de dez animais nos próximos oito meses no vale do Guadiana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2014 às 14:41)

a zona de mértola é bastante despovoada (infelizmente). Acredito que vai ser um sucesso.


----------



## boneli (16 Dez 2014 às 21:46)

Já foram hoje libertados ainda de forma condicionada os 2 primeiros linces....é uma alegria muito grande e espero que seja o inicio de um final feliz!

Curiosamente e ainda ligado ao lince em Portugal li um artigo na revista da National Geografic sobre uma herdade em Barrancos que se chama Parque de Natureza de Noudar que está a ser preparada para poder libertar Linces.


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2014 às 19:44)

boneli disse:


> Já foram hoje libertados ainda de forma condicionada os 2 primeiros linces....é uma alegria muito grande e espero que seja o inicio de um final feliz!
> 
> Curiosamente e ainda ligado ao lince em Portugal li um artigo na revista da National Geografic sobre uma herdade em Barrancos que se chama Parque de Natureza de Noudar que está a ser preparada para poder libertar Linces.



Imagens desse grande momento! 

http://cmtv.sapo.pt/atualidade/detalhe/mais-linces-vao-voltar-a-natureza.html


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2014 às 19:48)

frederico disse:


> Sobre a reintrodução em Portugal:
> 
> http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/12/12/ciencia/1418388155_803570.html
> 
> ...



Visão distorcida do que é a caça e os caçadores em Portugal...


----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2014 às 20:11)

bem tecnicamente não foram libertados, visto estarem num recinto fechado de 2 ha, é uma espécie de semi-liberdade  para se avaliar as suas capacidades e só depois em defenitivos


----------



## lreis (20 Dez 2014 às 19:59)

frederico disse:


> Sobre a reintrodução em Portugal:
> Contudo, importa resolver o problema da *caça furtiva*. Já acompanhei caçadas em Córdoba e Sevilha e os caçadores são acompanhados por um guarda da reserva. Vi caçadores portugueses que queriam matar corujas ou mochos e como foram impedidos de tal pelo guarda com ameaça de denúncia e multa. Não conheço este tipo de prática em Portugal e sei que no Algarve e Alentejo há guardas de reservas de caça que fazem *controlo de predadores*. Parece-me que os caçadores são neste moment a maior ameaça ao futuro da espécie em Portugal.


 
É bastante provável que assim seja. Infelizmente o lince não é excepção. A situação torna-se de facto bastante mais delicada para esta espécie.
Tendo em conta o muito débil policiamento do território, estamos a falar de um "tiro no escuro", o que não será coisa pouca juntamente com a possibilidade de carência de presas (coelho-bravo).


----------



## james (22 Dez 2014 às 12:05)

E qual era a alternativa ?

Ficar de braços cruzados e não fazer nada ?

É que esse é o problema dos portugueses : falam muito mas fazem pouco .


----------



## lreis (24 Dez 2014 às 16:21)

james disse:


> E qual era a alternativa ?
> 
> Ficar de braços cruzados e não fazer nada ?
> 
> É que esse é o problema dos portugueses : falam muito mas fazem pouco .


 
Num tempo imediato, não existe de facto grande alternativa, é cruzar os dedos para que tudo corra bem.
Entendo bem que o imobilismo era a pior situação nesta altura.
Agora, num período de tempo mais dilatado, e no que se refere à questão do policiamento, é não ficarmos parados enquanto o poder vigente se encontra laboriosamente a demolir as estruturas que para isso concorrem, de forma que daqui a 10, 20, 30 anos, não estejamos outra vez a dizer que é "só garganta".


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Lince avistado no sul de Salamanca!

Cabreros, excursionistas o científicos *han avistado en los últimos meses ejemplares de lince ibérico en el sur de la provincia de Salamanca, donde podrían convivir alrededor de una decena de parejas*.

La última de las observaciones se produjo en invierno, a menos de un kilómetro de la ciudad salmantina de Béjar, según ha confirmado hoy uno de los investigadores de la especie más importantes en el mundo, el profesor Jesús Garzón.

Para apoyar la recuperación del felino más amenazado del mundo, el Gobierno español desarrollará un proyecto con fondos europeos entre 2014 y 2020, que afectará a las comunidades de Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, Madrid y Castilla y León.

*Sin fotos, de momento*
A través de muestras de excrementos se ha comprobado que el lince ibérico frecuenta los pueblos salmantinos de Lagunilla y Valdelageve, una zona de la Sierra de Béjar próxima al Valle del Ambroz (Cáceres).

*Desde hace dos años, los vecinos de los pueblos del Espacio Natural de El Rebollar, al suroeste de Salamanca, en plena Sierra de Gata, también han advertido la presencia de lince ibérico*.

La Junta de Castilla y León desarrolló un proyecto de «foto-trampeo» para inmortalizar ejemplares de la especie, aunque no hubo resultados positivos.

Sin embargo, los expertos están convencidos de que varias parejas de lince ibérico se mueven en el triángulo que forma la zona salmantina de El Rebollar, la parte cacereña de la Sierra de Gata y *los parajes portugueses de La Sierra de Malcata*.

http://www.abc.es/20120508/natural-biodiversidad/abci-lince-salamanca-201205081236.html

A noticias já é antiga, alguem sabe a evolução dos linces em Castela e Leão?


----------



## frederico (6 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

São boas notícias. 

Doñana já não comporta mais linces, tal como a zona oriental da Serra Morena. A população só poderá atingir os 500 exemplares se forem criados outros núcleos. 

Vejo no futuro uma população nos Montes de Toledo a atingir Portugal via serra de São Mamede, outra na Cordilheira Central Ocidental a chegar a Portugal via Malcata, e a que me parece mais interessante de todas, o corredor Litoral Alentejano-Costa Vicentina-Monchique-Caldeirão-Vale do Guadiana-Barrancos-Serra Morena.


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

Boa noticia. O Lince continua a alargar o seu território e a ocupar locais que outrora já foram dele. Esse local em linha reta fica a 100 km da Malcata. Esses corredores iriam facilitar e acelerar ainda mais a expansão do Lince. Aguardemos pelos próximos acontecimento.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=4349612
noticias animadoras


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2015 às 09:11)

Os primeiros dois linces introduzidos em Portugal já andam à solta. Criados em cativeiro, Jacarandá e Katmandu vivem agora livres na natureza.

Há uma possibilidade de o casal ter acasalado o que não deixa de ser uma boa noticia também. 
Agora é deixa-los em paz e monitoriza-los à distância.


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2015 às 07:23)

Será que vão ficar pelo Parque do Vale do Guadiana ou irão abandonar a região? Esperemos que não partam para Espanha.


----------



## boneli (7 Fev 2015 às 12:07)

frederico disse:


> Será que vão ficar pelo Parque do Vale do Guadiana ou irão abandonar a região? Esperemos que não partam para Espanha.



Penso que dependerá muito das condições que encontrarem no Parque do Guadiana....não esquecer que este ano serão libertados mais. O principal objetivo é mesmo que se cruzem os Linces Espanhóis, que se calhar até na fase de dispersão poderão andar por aquele território.

Tudo isto são opiniões, pois não temos muitas informações. Do que tenho lido eles continuam a ocupar novos territórios  para Norte.


----------



## boneli (8 Fev 2015 às 10:23)

Dois linces ibéricos foram libertados este sábado no Parque Natural do Guadiana, em Mértola, iniciando o processo de integração da natureza, revelou o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF).
De acordo com a Lusa, a fêmea Kayakweru, nascida em Silves, e o macho Kempo, proveniente de Doñana (Espanha), foram colocados naquele parque, num cercado com dois hectares de área e que servirá para se adaptarem à vida no habitat natural.
A entrada destes dois felinos naquele espaço acontece dias depois de terem sido abertas as portas do cercado aos primeiros linces ibéricos - Katmandu e Jacarandá - criados em cativeiro e que estão já a viver livres na natureza, embora monitorizados pelo ICNF.
A colocação dos linces ibéricos naquele cercado permite uma transição da vida nos centros reprodução para a vida na natureza. O período de adaptação será no mínimo de 20 dias, no entanto, «a sua duração final estará sempre dependente do comportamento dos animais no cercado», explica o ICNF em comunicado.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/lince-iberico/mais-dois-linces-ibericos-libertados-em-mertola

*Assim sendo dentro de semanas a população de Lince em Portugal será de oficialmente de 4 indivíduos!!!!*


----------



## João01 (5 Mar 2015 às 14:02)

Deixo-vos com a notícia que o terceiro casal de Lince-Ibérico foi liberto no cercado no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana.

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...o-casal-de-linces-a-morar-no-alentejo-1688056


----------



## boneli (5 Mar 2015 às 20:25)

Fico muito contente, de cada vez que é libertado mais um exemplar em nosso território!!! Até agora a correr dentro do previsto. O próxima meta é mesmo saber quando nascerá a primeira ninhada!

A propósito desta noticia, hoje li uma outra, que em Espanha 40 anos depois foi detetado o regresso do Lince à Comunidade de Madrid, vindo da zona de Toledo. Isto mostra que a espécie continua em progressão para Norte, o que não deixa de ser ma boa noticia. 

Acredito que alguns territórios Portugueses na zona fronteiriça, poderão nos próximos anos ser visitados por este animal, sem ser necessária a reintrodução.

A ver vamos.


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2015 às 04:09)

Conheço bem a freguesia onde andam os linces. É uma região muito despovoada, com pouco tráfego e sem projectos de agricultura intensiva. 

Contudo um dos grandes negócios está nas reservas de caça, naquela zona caçam portugueses de todos os cantos do país. Pelo que diz as gentes da zona há receio de matar os linces pois sabem que estão a ser seguidos por GPS. Contudo, há sempre o risco de morte acidental, infelizmente ainda há caçadores que atiram quando vêm remexer atrás de uma moita sem saber o que lá está. 

Aguardemos.


----------



## boneli (6 Mar 2015 às 14:25)

frederico disse:


> Conheço bem a freguesia onde andam os linces. É uma região muito despovoada, com pouco tráfego e sem projectos de agricultura intensiva.
> 
> Contudo um dos grandes negócios está nas reservas de caça, naquela zona caçam portugueses de todos os cantos do país. Pelo que diz as gentes da zona há receio de matar os linces pois sabem que estão a ser seguidos por GPS. Contudo, há sempre o risco de morte acidental, infelizmente ainda há caçadores que atiram quando vêm remexer atrás de uma moita sem saber o que lá está.
> 
> Aguardemos.



Mas isso é um risco, que já sabemos que se corre e em Espanha apesar de maior parte da mortalidade ser por atropelamento, alguns foram mortos por caçadores.
Os Caçadores e reservas de caça, são parte importante no sucesso deste projeto e a sensibilização tem que continuar. O exemplo do Lince que está na Costa Vicentina numa reserva de caça prova precisamente que Caçadores e Lince podem conviver. Claro que esse crime vier acontecer é importante encontrar o criminoso e punir-lo para que situações futuras sejam cada vez mais raras.


----------



## lreis (6 Mar 2015 às 21:26)

boneli disse:


> O exemplo do Lince que está na Costa Vicentina numa reserva de caça prova precisamente que Caçadores e Lince podem conviver.


 
Existe algum ponto de sistuação relativamente ao lince da Costa Vicentina? Ainda está por là? existem evidências disso?


----------



## boneli (7 Mar 2015 às 00:50)

lreis disse:


> Existe algum ponto de sistuação relativamente ao lince da Costa Vicentina? Ainda está por là? existem evidências disso?



Sim por lá está...e quanto menos se falar dele melhor! Pelos vistos comida tem com fartura não fosse aquela zona de caça associativa.


----------



## james (13 Mar 2015 às 11:51)

Lince fêmea libertado em Mértola encontrado morto . As causas da morte sao para já desconhecidas .

Não podia começar pior o programa de reintrodução do lince ibérico .


----------



## frederico (13 Mar 2015 às 18:05)

Espero que não tenha sido isco envenenado ou laço...


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 17:36)

O lince encontrado morto foi envenenado . Ja ha um inquérito - crime a decorrer .

Como cidadão só peco duas coisas : 

Cadeia e penhora de bens para o retardado que fez isso .


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2015 às 17:53)

Infelizmente, avisei. 

Dizem que a extinção se deveu à doença do coelho. 

Não foi. Foram os caçadores e as populações locais. Conheço bem a serra e o Baixo Alentejo. Havia e continua a haver controlo de predadores. Matam tudo.


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 18:04)

Essa gente não tem educação nem caráter , vive como calha   . O pais passava bem sem essa gente .

E depois ainda dizem que nos e que somos radicais .


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 01:45)




----------



## frederico (25 Abr 2015 às 03:29)

No ano passado a população diminuiu em Doñana.

As actuais populações de Doñana e dos núcleos da serra Morena já não podem ter mais linces.

Para a população saltar dos 300 exemplares para os 500 só com novas populações noutras áreas

Tenho esperança que as coisas corram bem nos Montes de Toledo. Quem sabe se não teremos linces a cruzar a fronteira na zona de Portalegre.


----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 11:37)

Portugal e Espanha tem ainda , felizmente , amplas zonas pouco povoadas e relativamente selvagens e bem preservadas .

O programa de recuperação de linces e outras especies tem tudo para correr bem , se o Estado e as autoridades  tiverem mao de ferro com os grunhos que não conhecem o significado da palavra " cidadania " .


----------



## boneli (27 Abr 2015 às 15:09)

Já saíram os sensos do Lince de 2014,

Para quem quiser consultar e opinar aqui vai: http://iberlince.eu/images/docs/3_InformesLIFE/Informe_censo_2014.pdf 

Relativamente ao nosso canto, apesar de já termos uma morte, acho que ainda é cedo para tirar alguma conclusão sobre o sucesso do seu regresso a Portugal. Este novo surto hemorrágico não ajuda em nada, no entanto penso que os números apesar de ficarem aquém do que se esperava, continuam a ser animadores.

Há uma conclusão que podemos tirar, que é a razão de escolha do local de libertação ser no Vale do Guadiana e não na Malcata. Acho que de todos os sítios com potencial em Portugal o Guadiana foi a melhor escolha se analisarmos os prós e contras.


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2015 às 17:15)

boneli disse:


> Já saíram os sensos do Lince de 2014,
> 
> Para quem quiser consultar e opinar aqui vai: http://iberlince.eu/images/docs/3_InformesLIFE/Informe_censo_2014.pdf
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela partilha, andava à procura desse documento e não achava. 

Andei esta Páscoa pelos Montes de Toledo, mais concretamente pelas serras na fronteira entre as províncias de Cáceres e de Badajoz. 

E que Montes são estes?

Infelizmente nas escolas mal se estuda Geografia ibérica, e tudo vem cheio de erros e omissões. 

Os Montes de Toledo são a cordilheira que separa as bacias hidrográficas do Tejo e do Guadiana. A sua serra mais ocidental é portuguesa, a serra de São Mamede, no Alto Alentejo. A cordilheira segue depois pela Estremadura espanhola até à região de Toledo, em Castela-a-Mancha. É uma cordilheira muito extensa mas com altitude não muito elevada. Das torres do centro histórico medieval de Cáceres pode-se avistar a Sul os Montes de Toledo, mais concretamente a zona protegida da Serra de São Pedro, e a Norte avista-se a Cordilheira Central. 

O povoamento em Espanha é muito diferente do povoamento em Portugal, as aldeias estão muito mais afastadas entre si, a propriedade privada tem outra dimensão, não há povoamento disperso e há uma menor densidade de estradas e de caminhos. As serras dos Montes de Toledo não estão com estradas e caminhos por todo o lado nem casario disperso, e também não vi eucaliptos, embora a Norte de Badajoz tenha encontrado uma ou outra plantação da espécie australiana. 

Não conheço o estado do coelho na zona mas estou muito optimista com o futuro do lince-ibérico nos Montes de Toledo. E há condições para que a espécie circule no futuro entre esta cordilheira e a Cordilheira Central a Norte, e a Serra Morena a Sul. A partir daqui o lince também poderá visitar o Alto Alentejo, embora a situação em Portugal já me pareça um pouco mais desfavorável. Há eucaliptos a Norte de Nisa, muito povoamento disperso, novas habitações a surgir na serra, o que nem se percebe num Parque Natural, as invasoras a caminho do Marvão... creio que há zonas em Portugal com os habitats em melhor estado, mas será certamente um dado a ter em conta, a entrada do lince no Alto Alentejo vindo de Espanha.


----------



## james (28 Abr 2015 às 23:21)

frederico disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha, andava à procura desse documento e não região .
> 
> Andei esta Páscoa pelos Montes de Toledo, mais concretamente pelas serras na fronteira entre as províncias de Cáceres e de Badajoz.
> 
> ...



E verdade , Espanha e muito mais selvagem que Portugal , e preciso reconhecer .

Andei a uns tempos atras pela região de Alcanices ,Sanabria e Zamora e fiquei impressionado com a vastidão selvagem, de km e km de carvalhais e sem ver nenhuma povoação .
Fantástico .

Na minha opinião , a região com melhor habitat para o lince e toda a região do Alentejo interior e partes da Serra Algarvia . Porem , a serra da Malcata não e ma de todo , e uma zona ainda relativamente isolada .


----------



## frederico (29 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Não precisas ir tão longe, já a Galiza tem extensas zonas de carvalhal perto da fronteira, enquanto o Litoral Norte está uma desgraça, com eucaliptos, casas por todo o lado, armazéns e fábricas a ruir, grandes obras, tipo rotundas, estradas por todo o lado... nos últimos 40 anos deram cabo disto.


----------



## boneli (30 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Vá..para animar aqui as tropas!!!

Mais dois libertados.
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=M%E9rtola&Option=Interior&content_id=4541128

Não querendo entrar em polémica e entendo perfeitamente o que querem dizer....não pensem que em Espanha é tudo uma maravilha!
E a Natureza não é só florestas de Carvalhos. Podia dar mil e um exemplos de nem tudo corre bem do lado de lá.

A titulo de exemplo...programa de reintrodução do Quebra Ossos em Espanha foi suspensa porque....parecem tordos a serem mortos!

E apesar de sermos muito mais pequenos que Espanha temos locais que eles nunca vão ter e que estão bem preservados...


----------



## boneli (1 Mai 2015 às 02:44)

Extremadura acolheu o primeiro parto de crias em liberdade fora da Andalucía
Os responsáveis do programa Life+Iberlince confirmaram o primeiro parto de duas crias em liberdade nascidas fora da Andalucía, concretamente na Extremadura, de linces que foram reintroduzidos graças a este projeto que procura recuperar a espécie fora dos seus territórios de criação tradicionais.
Segundo informou hoje o Iberlince no seu site, dez meses depois da reintrodução do primeiro lince ibérico... no Valle de Matachel (Badajoz), puderam constatar que uma das fêmeas liberatadas no passado mês de junho, Kodiak, deu à luz os primeiros filhotes de lince ibérico nascidos em liberdade nessa região.
Até ao momento foram avistados dois filhotes, mas indicaram que é possível que existam mais.
Os técnicos responsáveis do seu acompanhamento confirmaram que os filhotes apresentam um bom estado físico.
Kodiak é uma fêmea muito jovem, de dois anos, e a reprodução de uma fêmea subadulta é pouco frequente, já que nesta espécie a reprodução só costuma surgir a partir do seu terceiro ano de vida.
Esta notícia é por isso um marco importante para o programa de reintrodução do lince, destacou o Life+Iberlince, que acrescentou que a conservação do lince ibérico é uma atuação a longo prazo e o seu eixo fundamental deve ser a reprodução em liberdade.
Fonte: Extremadura acolheu o primeiro parto de crias em liberdade fora da Andalucía
Os responsáveis do programa Life+Iberlince confirmaram o primeiro parto de duas crias em liberdade nascidas fora da Andalucía, concretamente na Extremadura, de linces que foram reintroduzidos graças a este projeto que procura recuperar a espécie fora dos seus territórios de criação tradicionais.
Segundo informou hoje o Iberlince no seu site, dez meses depois da reintrodução do primeiro lince ibérico no Valle de Matachel (Badajoz), puderam constatar que uma das fêmeas liberatadas no passado mês de junho, Kodiak, deu à luz os primeiros filhotes de lince ibérico nascidos em liberdade nessa região.
Até ao momento foram avistados dois filhotes, mas indicaram que é possível que existam mais.
Os técnicos responsáveis do seu acompanhamento confirmaram que os filhotes apresentam um bom estado físico.
Kodiak é uma fêmea muito jovem, de dois anos, e a reprodução de uma fêmea subadulta é pouco frequente, já que nesta espécie a reprodução só costuma surgir a partir do seu terceiro ano de vida.
Esta notícia é por isso um marco importante para o programa de reintrodução do lince, destacou o Life+Iberlince, que acrescentou que a conservação do lince ibérico é uma atuação a longo prazo e o seu eixo fundamental deve ser a reprodução em liberdade.
Fonte: EFE (Agencia EFE)


----------



## lreis (5 Mai 2015 às 17:05)

frederico disse:


> Havia e continua a haver controlo de predadores. Matam tudo.


 
Infelizmente, está longe ser só lá. É por todo o território nacional. E a intensidade é a que se queira...


----------



## DaniFR (14 Mai 2015 às 23:31)

*Últimos 2 linces da 1.ª fase de reintrodução da espécie em Portugal libertados esta quinta-feira*

Os últimos dois de dez linces ibéricos abrangidos pela primeira fase de reintrodução da espécie em Portugal são hoje libertados no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana, no concelho alentejano de Mértola.

http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/ultimos-2-linces-da-1-fase-de-reintroducao-da_555430442fe17b1c45657bf5


----------



## boneli (7 Jun 2015 às 12:09)

Estas noticias a mim deixam-me a pensar. Nunca devemos subestimar as capacidades destes animais.
Ao contrário de nós eles não conhecem fronteiras.

2 Linces libertados em Toledo. Um já está perto dos Pirinéus, o outro anda 500 km mais para sudoeste e está em Portugal na zona de Mértola.

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=4610695


----------



## james (7 Jun 2015 às 12:55)

boneli disse:


> Estas noticias a mim deixam-me a pensar. Nunca devemos subestimar as capacidades destes animais.
> Ao contrário de nós eles não conhecem fronteiras.
> 
> 2 Linces libertados em Toledo. Um já está perto dos Pirinéus, o outro anda 500 km mais para sudoeste e está em Portugal na zona de Mértola.
> ...




Mas isso e ótimo ,  quanto mais os animais estenderem o seu territorio melhor .

Pode ser que um dia os humanos também sigam o exemplo , empenhando - se em projetos políticos comuns em vez de projetos
Patrióticos .


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2015 às 21:01)

boneli disse:


> Estas noticias a mim deixam-me a pensar. Nunca devemos subestimar as capacidades destes animais.
> Ao contrário de nós eles não conhecem fronteiras.
> 
> 2 Linces libertados em Toledo. Um já está perto dos Pirinéus, o outro anda 500 km mais para sudoeste e está em Portugal na zona de Mértola.
> ...



Só para fazer uma correcção, o lince está na zona do Alqueva e não na zona de Mértola, em Mértola estão os outros dois que foram libertados.

Vamos ver, se algum animal humano não o matará como é normal acontecer em Portugal.


----------



## boneli (8 Jun 2015 às 01:14)

Sim tens razão. Zona do Alqueva. Ainda é uma distância de cerca de 100 km!

O animal atravessou dois rios. Impressionante mesmo!!!


----------



## lreis (14 Jun 2015 às 11:31)

Sabem noticias do de Sines? Continua a encontrar-se bem?


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2015 às 13:59)

lreis disse:


> Sabem noticias do de Sines? Continua a encontrar-se bem?



Sim, tanto quanto sei, está de boa saúde.


----------



## boneli (14 Jun 2015 às 14:58)

Segundo sei por lá anda....uma prova que Lince e caça podem conviver sem problemas.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2015 às 15:19)

boneli disse:


> Segundo sei por lá anda....uma prova que Lince e caça podem conviver sem problemas.



Claro que podem, aliás os caçadores têm que ser o principal aliado e não um inimigo, felizmente as mentalidades estão a mudar, embora ainda haja um longo caminho a percorrer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2015 às 16:12)

*Mais um lince libertado em Espanha veio viver para Portugal*
07/08/2015 - 15:30
_Kentaro_ foi identificado dia 4 de Agosto em Vimioso, depois de percorrer centenas de quilómetros em Espanha. Agora há 12 linces ibéricos no país.
Mais um lince ibérico foi identificado em Portugal, no Nordeste do país, depois de andar centenas de quilómetros em Espanha, desde a região de Toledo.

É o 12.º exemplar deste felino ameaçado de extinção a viver neste momento em Portugal – de onde a espécie tinha praticamente desaparecido ao longo do século XX.

Segundo o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF), o lince_Kentaro _chegou a Portugal no dia 4 de Agosto, terça-feira passada. Está neste momento no Nordeste transmontano, a norte de Vimioso, a cerca de 350 quilómetros em linha recta do local onde foi libertado, em Novembro de 2014, juntamente com seu irmão _Kahn_.

Ambos nasceram em Portugal, no Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico, em Silves, e foram soltos em Espanha ao abrigo de um projecto conjunto de reintrodução da espécie na Península Ibérica. Nenhum deles permaneceu na sua nova morada. Partiram em direcções opostas, mas vieram ambos dar a Portugal.

_Kahn _fez uma longa caminhada em Espanha, de cerca de 1500 quilómetros, até ser identificado em Portugal, em Junho passado. Agora está no concelho de Ourique, segundo um comunicado do ICNF.

http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...o-em-espanha-veio-viver-para-portugal-1704371


----------



## boneli (7 Ago 2015 às 19:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Mais um lince libertado em Espanha veio viver para Portugal*
> 07/08/2015 - 15:30
> _Kentaro_ foi identificado dia 4 de Agosto em Vimioso, depois de percorrer centenas de quilómetros em Espanha. Agora há 12 linces ibéricos no país.
> Mais um lince ibérico foi identificado em Portugal, no Nordeste do país, depois de andar centenas de quilómetros em Espanha, desde a região de Toledo.
> ...



Fantástica a capacidade de deslocação destes animais. Quando foi a última vez que um Lince andou por aquelas bandas????? A ver vamos onde ele vai estacionar.


----------



## frederico (7 Ago 2015 às 19:34)

Infelizmente alguns dos linces libertados estão a ficar isolados. Serão ainda necessárias décadas para o regresso à realidade que havia antes dos anos 50.


----------



## boneli (14 Set 2015 às 10:49)

Para quem quiser ler!!!

http://issuu.com/meneseshelder/docs/tt


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 11:17)

boneli disse:


> Para quem quiser ler!!!
> 
> http://issuu.com/meneseshelder/docs/tt





boneli disse:


> Para quem quiser ler!!!
> 
> http://issuu.com/meneseshelder/docs/tt




Isso e a prova de que , apesar de todas as tropelias , ainda temos bons habitats em Portugal . Se ha animal seletivo e que rejeita habitats degradados , esse animal e o lince .


----------



## Brigantia (19 Out 2015 às 13:40)

O "nosso" Kentaro está agora na Sanabria.
Depois de andar por Vimioso e Miranda avançou novamente para Espanha, passou por alcanices, andou na zona de Calabor e agora está em plena Sanabria.
Tambám já provou pelo menos um corço da região


----------



## frederico (19 Out 2015 às 17:02)

Brigantia disse:


> O "nosso" Kentaro está agora na Sanabria.
> Depois de andar por Vimioso e Miranda avançou novamente para Espanha, passou por alcanices, andou na zona de Calabor e agora está em plena Sanabria.
> Tambám já provou pelo menos um corço da região



Fez bem, algumas zonas de Espanha estão a ficar com excesso de javalis, veados e corços por causa da falta de lobos e linces.


----------



## boneli (19 Out 2015 às 17:22)

A continuar assim, não me admira nada que vá ao Gerês ou Montesinho. Tão cedo não se cruza com nenhum Lince. Incrível a capacidade de locomoção deste animal. Como podemos ver ele tem sobrevivido, provando que há territórios a Norte com condições para serem habitadas e de fornecerem alimento ao Lince.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2015 às 19:01)

Javalis esses estão fora da liga dos linces mesmo para os lobos o javali não é pêra doce


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2015 às 18:40)

*Lince-ibérico morre atropelado em autoestrada*
Hoje às 18:23
Um exemplar de lince-ibérico, um macho de 4 anos, foi encontrado morto, por atropelamento, na autoestrada 23 (A23), próximo de Vila Nova da Barquinha, no distrito de Santarém.







Atropelamento rodoviário é hoje "a maior causa de morte" do lince-ibérico
"O animal foi atropelado mortalmente durante a noite de quarta-feira para quinta-feira, foi recolhido pelos bombeiros e entregue no posto da GNR de Vila Nova da Barquinha. Não há registo de incidente nem da viatura que terá embatido no lince, uma vez que deve ter seguido a sua marcha", disse à agência Lusa a capitã Irina Pinto, do Destacamento Territorial da GNR de Torres Novas.
Contactada pela Lusa, Sofia Castel-Branco, do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), disse que foi "com tristeza" que recebeu a notícia, tendo feito notar que o atropelamento rodoviário é hoje "a maior causa de morte" do lince-ibérico.

Hongo, assim se chamava o macho de lince-ibérico, nasceu em Aznalcar, Espanha, em 2011, tendo sido localizado em Doñana, a 16 de outubro de 2012, e, posteriormente, em maio de 2013, numa zona de caça associativa em Vila Nova de Milfontes, Portugal.

"Este lince apresentava um comportamento dispersante, tendo realizado um longo percurso desde o sul de Espanha. Apesar de ter vivido durante cerca de dois anos na zona do sudoeste alentejano, nunca estabilizou a totalidade do seu território", notou a dirigente.

A responsável do ICNF disse ainda que este exemplar de lince-ibérico estava marcado com um colar emissor VHF, tendo observado que "as dificuldades verificadas no seu funcionamento dificultaram o trabalho de monitorização" dos técnicos do ICNF, tendo sido monitorizado, durante cerca de um ano, através de armadilhagem fotográfica e procura de vestígios de presença.

"Foi este acompanhamento que permitiu verificar os longos períodos de ausência do território de Milfontes, tendo o ICNF tido conhecimento de diversos avistamentos de lince-ibérico em diferentes zonas do território nacional, os quais seguiu com atenção, nomeadamente avistamentos entre Santarém, Cartaxo e Tomar".

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...0Barquinha&Option=Interior&content_id=4851707

Fiquei muito admirado, quando li esta notícia, pois desconhecia totalmente, que existisse aqui a presença de lince ibérico aqui tão perto da minha zona, e muito menos aqui pela zona do Ribatejo.
As auto-estradas quando são construídas, deviam de prever já a travessia dos animais, atrávés da construção de túneis, para que eles possam atravessar de um lado para o outro.


----------



## lreis (26 Out 2015 às 15:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Lince-ibérico morre atropelado em autoestrada*
> 
> Fiquei muito admirado, quando li esta notícia, pois desconhecia totalmente, que existisse aqui a presença de lince ibérico aqui tão perto da minha zona, e muito menos aqui pela zona do Ribatejo.
> As auto-estradas quando são construídas, deviam de prever já a travessia dos animais, atrávés da construção de túneis, para que eles possam atravessar de um lado para o outro.



Já nos habituamos às noticias das grandes deambulações ibéricas dos linces, embora esta com final negativo.
É muito provável que mais matéria surja esta respeito no futuro.
Este animal ia aparentemente na direção da albufeira de Castelo de Bode e do Pinhal Interior.
Tenho a sensação que esta última região, altamente desertificada, tem apesar da sua degradação, um potencial para as populações animais, maior do que aparentemente se pode imaginar.
Relembro, pelo menos o crescimento da população de corço para esta a partir da zona da Lousã/Pampilhosa e eventualmente também de algum efetivo de veado.
Existe a noção como está a população de coelho por lá? Será que existiria possibilidade/potencial de fixar exemplares de lince?


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2015 às 14:27)

*TOMAR: MAIS DE MEIA CENTENA DE OVELHAS MORTAS NA FREGUESIA DE PAIALVO*

*Também Vítor Oliveira alertou nas redes sociais para o facto de um lince ibérico ter sido visto a circular nas freguesias de Paialvo e Madalena, apelando a que ninguém abata o animal uma vez que se trata de uma espécie protegida.*

O presidente da Junta de Paialvo, em Tomar, está preocupado com a sucessão de mortes de ovelhas que têm acontecido, inexplicavelmente, nas últimas semanas em algumas aldeias da sua freguesia.
Luís Antunes disse ao mediotejo.net que os ataques a ovelhas têm ocorrido a um ritmo alucinante, contando-se mais de meia centena de ovelhas mortas, desconhecendo-se que “bicho” as ataca. Já há registo de ataques nas aldeias de Peralva, Delongo, Paialvo e Carrazede.

“Já temos a GNR e o ICNF no terreno para tentarem perceber que tipo de bicho ataca as ovelhas e porque ficam neste estado”, refere o autarca. As ovelhas são atacadas pelo focinho e zona do pescoço e o sangue acaba por ser sugado, descreve, e nem o facto de estarem protegidas por cercas as salva da morte. A foto publicada por José F. Sousa é representativa do estado em que as ovelhas ficam após os ataques.

O ambientalista tomarense Américo Costa, dos AQUA, defende ao mediotejo.net que, pelo modo como os animais são atacados e tendo as cercas que ser puladas, “só pode ser um lince ibérico”.




Américo Costa recorda que , há bem pouco tempo, foi atropelado na A23 – não muito longe desta freguesia – um exemplar desta espécie pelo que é de todo plausível esta hipótese.

“Tudo o que sei foi através de conversas com alguns amigos… comentamos e falamos muito sobre o assunto mas nada mais que isso. Em relação ao ataque às ovelhas, poderá ser coincidência, devido ao facto das ovelhas mortas serem na zona onde foi avistado o lince. Devemos ter em atenção que, habitualmente, o lince não ataca animais de tão grande porte e acima de tudo, o mais estranho, é como ficam as ovelhas após o ataque”, questionou.

As autoridades estão a investigar a causa desta mortandade de ovelhas na região.

http://www.mediotejo.net/tomar-mais-de-meia-centena-de-ovelhas-mortas-na-freguesia-de-paialvo/


----------



## boneli (18 Nov 2015 às 16:24)

Linces em Tomar a matar ovelhas...e logo 50 de cada vez!! Eles devem ser aos pontapés por aqueles eucaliptais e matas queimadas da região de Tomar e Constância, passando pela Barquinha...eu fico parvo com estas noticias!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2015 às 16:59)

boneli disse:


> Linces em Tomar a matar ovelhas...e logo 50 de cada vez!! Eles devem ser aos pontapés por aqueles eucaliptais e matas queimadas da região de Tomar e Constância, passando pela Barquinha...eu fico parvo com estas noticias!



Pois, também achei muito estranho estes ataques serem feitos por um lince...
Vamos esperar pela confirmação das autoridades, para depois podermos falar com melhores argumentos.
A minha galinheira já foi "assaltada" pelo menos duas vezes, e é sempre no período do Inverno, que é quando existe pouca quantidade de alimento disponivel nos matos.
O animal de que falo, é o sacarrabos, e também suga o sangue das galinhas, e só come as custuma comer 1 ou 2 galinhas, que são as primeiras a serem apanhadas, porque as outras eles limita-se a estripá-las.
Mas nao estou a ver ele fazer isto a animais de porte maior.
O sacarrabos vai aumentando a sua família, graças ao abandono dos campos, que depois acabam por ser invadidos por silvados, que é o seu perfeito habitat.
Por aqui os responsáveis pela caça, custumam montar-lhes armadilhas, porque a sua presa natural é o coelho.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2015 às 20:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As autoridades estão a investigar a causa desta mortandade de ovelhas na região.



Os da espécie humana também sabem saltar bem vedações. Haverá interesses por parte de caçadores em voltar as populações contra o lince?


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2015 às 21:10)

StormRic disse:


> Os da espécie humana também sabem saltar bem vedações. Haverá interesses por parte de caçadores em voltar as populações contra o lince?


Pois é os da espécie humana são sempre os piores, e então com o avanço da crise, e desemprego.
Sei de uma caso de um vizinho que lhe assaltaram a galinheira, e até lhes as mataram logo no local, e depois já as levaram mortas.
Os caçadoras para variar vão querendo alarmar as populações, que é para depois as pessoas ficarem revoltadas com o prejuízo da morte dos animais, levando assim os populares a matar os linces, e devem pensar, como viram aquele que morreu no mes passado atropelado na A23, em Vila Nova da Barquinha, devem pensar que existem mais linces, e que lhes comem os coelhos todos, e depois ficam sem nada para caçar.
É o que se chama "matar dois coelhos com uma só cajadada"
Existe muitos caçadores que só pensar nos seus interesses, eu na minha opiniao, acho que a caça podia ser abolida em território nacional, porque já lá vai o tempo em que o Homem caçava para sua própria alimentação, agora é só mesmo para diversão.
Eu falo por mim que moro no campo, e em dia de caça até mete medo andar na rua com tantos tiros, parece um cenário de guerra, isto já para nao falar que eles não respeitam os limites que devem de guardar das habitações.
Devia de existir mais legislação para a caça, porque da parte da tarde, já depois dos caçadores já terem bebido uns copitos de vinho, e com uma arma carregada.
E depois quando aparece alguma desgraça de caçadores que nao se vem uns aos outros fica tudo muito admirado.
O governo e as autoridades só pensam nos trocos que a caça lhes dá, enquanto for assim estamos sempre na "cepa torta.
Peço desculpa pelo longo desabafo.


----------



## frederico (19 Nov 2015 às 22:25)

Aproxima-se o final da época de caça. 

É quando começam a abandonar os cães mais velhos no mato...


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2015 às 10:00)

«Depois da “mortandade” que assolou mais de meia centena de ovelhas na freguesia de Paialvo, a verdade é que durante os últimos dias a acalmia é a nota dominante. A Hertz sabe que as autoridades continuam no terreno, nomeadamente na patrulha onde os ataques foram feitos, assim como os populares, que apesar de já terem manifestado algum receio (compreensível) face à situação não deixam de assumir uma postura vigilante. E esta presença mais efectiva estará, assim, na origem do abrandamento dos ataques. Tal como a Hertz avançou, citando cidadãos e ainda o próprio presidente da Junta de Paialvo, Luís Antunes, falou-se da eventual presença de um lince ibérico naquela área geográfica de Tomar mas esta possibilidade estará quase descartada, principalmente a responsabilidade pela morte das ovelhas, já que este felino não tem o padrão de atacar animais de grande porte, como são os mamíferos afectados, mas sim coelhos-bravos e outros roedores. Para além disso, convém não esquecer que o lince ibérico é uma espécie protegida e, como tal, todos (poucos) os que se encontram no território nacional (como Monchique, Bragança ou Mértola) são seguidos através de coleiras emissoras de rádio. Ainda assim, recorde-se que há pouco menos de um mês, um lince-ibérico, macho, de nome Hongo, foi atropelado mortalmente na A23, em Vila Nova da Barquinha.»

http://radiohertz.pt/tomar-mortanda...torno-de-lince-iberico-esta-quase-descartada/


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 10:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *TOMAR: MAIS DE MEIA CENTENA DE OVELHAS MORTAS NA FREGUESIA DE PAIALVO*
> 
> *Também Vítor Oliveira alertou nas redes sociais para o facto de um lince ibérico ter sido visto a circular nas freguesias de Paialvo e Madalena, apelando a que ninguém abata o animal uma vez que se trata de uma espécie protegida.*
> 
> ...



Ambientalista??? É pá, uma coisa é ser defensor da natureza; outra bem diferente é perceber de natureza... Basta abrir a wikipédia e escrever "Lince Ibérico" 
Assim: "O lince-ibérico é especialista em caçar coelhos — o coelho-europeu (_Oryctolagus cuniculus_) constitui a maior parte da sua dieta (79,5–86,7%), a qual é também composta por lebres (_Lepus granatensis_ — 5,9%) e os roedores de uma maneira menos comum (3,2%). (http://lynx.uio.no/jon/lynx/lynxib01.htm)" e "O lince-ibérico também caça outros mamíferos (incluindo roedores e insectívoros), aves, répteis e anfíbios, mais activamente durante o crepúsculo e à noite.[25] Por vezes também caça jovens veados, gamos, corças, muflões e patos. Compete pela caça com a raposa vermelha, o sacarrabos (_Herpestes ichneumon_) e o gato-bravo. É uma espécie solitária e caça sozinha; persegue a presa ou deita-se à espera durante horas por detrás de um arbusto ou de uma pedra até a presa estar suficientemente perto para poder atacar com poucos passos.[14][9][10]". 
Pelo que leio e deduzo, um animal como o lince raramente ataca animais de porte maior do que ele, para além de não caçar em grupo. Sinceramente não acredito nessa tese, apesar de ser visível pela foto que o ataque foi dirigido ao pescoço, como é habitual nos felinos. 
O que será que atacou as ovelhas? Não sei, mas acredito que não será nenhum lince esfomeado...


----------



## james (20 Nov 2015 às 10:51)

E que tal colocarmos a questão ao contrário?  

E se fosse um lince ibérico a causar isso?  Qual é o problema?  Eu não vejo nenhum problema,  e porque estava com falta de presas naturais para se alimentar. 

E os atentados ambientais que o bicho homem comete todos os dias por esse mundo fora?  Já não há problema? 

Eu sei que dizer isto não é politicamente correto,  mas o politicamente correto só leva a destruição e mais destruição,  alimentando também a ignorância.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 11:19)

*População de Paialvo alarmada com ataques a ovelhas*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2015 às 11:31)

james disse:


> E que tal colocarmos a questão ao contrário?
> 
> E se fosse um lince ibérico a causar isso?  Qual é o problema?  Eu não vejo nenhum problema,  e porque estava com falta de presas naturais para se alimentar.
> 
> ...



@james, por mim não havia nenhum problema, mas na mentalidade pública, alimentada pelo sensacionalismo dos media nacionais, seria uma "carta verde" para a caça do responsável. Portanto, o pobre do animal que foi avistado (quem sabe por acaso nessa zona) e que talvez não tenha nada a ver com a situação, poderá ser abatido por algum agricultor/criador de gado/caçador, por ter lido que o lince era o "papão" e ele é só estava a agir em conformidade... 
Como dizes "o bicho homem" é capaz de muito, excepto olhar para os próprios erros e corrigir aquilo que fez/faz/fará mal.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2015 às 13:09)

frederico disse:


> Aproxima-se o final da época de caça.
> 
> É quando começam a abandonar os cães mais velhos no mato...



Eu sou caçador, nunca abandonei, nem vi nenhum cão ser abandonado por um companheiro de caça. isso é mais um mito associado aos caçadores.

Se há caçadores que fazem isso, são uma minoria, falo com conhecimento de causa.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2015 às 13:24)

StormRic disse:


> Os da espécie humana também sabem saltar bem vedações. Haverá interesses por parte de caçadores em voltar as populações contra o lince?



É preciso mudar essa atitude de suspeição em relação à caça e aos caçadores, os caçadores têm sido aliados na conservação das espécies pois são os principais interessados em que estas prosperem. Um lince viveu durante 2 anos numa reserva de caça perto de Vila Nova de Milfontes e não foi por isso que foi morto (infelizmente morreu atropelado).


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 13:48)

MSantos disse:


> Eu sou caçador, nunca abandonei, nem vi nenhum cão ser abandonado por um companheiro de caça. isso é mais um mito associado aos caçadores.
> 
> Se há caçadores que fazem isso, são uma minoria, falo com conhecimento de causa.



Aqui á uns anos atrás, sempre que acabava a caça os caçadores abandonavam mais caes, do que hoje em dia.
Eu como estou aqui rodeado de terrenos, perto de casa, chegava a ver mais do que 4 ou 5 caes abandonados. 
Sim eram dos caçadores porque eu avistáva-os logo ao final de cada dia de caça.
Felizmente hoje em dia a situação já está melhor.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2015 às 14:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui á uns anos atrás, sempre que acabava a caça os caçadores abandonavam mais caes, do que hoje em dia.
> Eu como estou aqui rodeado de terrenos, perto de casa, chegava a ver mais do que 4 ou 5 caes abandonados.
> Sim eram dos caçadores porque eu avistáva-os logo ao final de cada dia de caça.
> Felizmente hoje em dia a situação já está melhor.



Eu sou caçador à cerca de 8 anos e nunca em toda a minha vida de caçador vi um cão ser abandonado por um caçador, penso que isso hoje em dia já não acontece regularmente.

Atenção! Na caça por vezes os cães perdem-se dos donos, afastam-se a correr atrás de uma peça de caça acabam e infelizmente por se perder, principalmente se forem cães pouco treinados ou novos.

Atualmente a maioria dos cães abandonados aparecem em áreas urbanas onde as pessoas se fartam deles porque sujam a casa ou porque cresceram e deixaram de ser fofinhos.

Em relação aos ataques na zona de Tomar, dificilmente serão causados por linces, eu apostava em cães assilvestrados, em algumas regiões estes ataques passam por ataques de lobos.

Estaremos perante mais um caso do famoso chupa-cabras!?


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 17:43)

MSantos disse:


> Eu sou caçador à cerca de 8 anos e nunca em toda a minha vida de caçador vi um cão ser abandonado por um caçador, penso que isso hoje em dia já não acontece regularmente.
> 
> Atenção! Na caça por vezes os cães perdem-se dos donos, afastam-se-a correr atrás de uma peça de caça acabam e infelizmente por se perder, principalmente se forem cães pouco treinados ou novos.



Á cerca de uns 2 anos, ficou aqui um cão perdido de uns caçadores, de um dia para o outro.
Eu nessa noite ouvi o cão a ladrar, até que no outro dia apareceu aqui os donos muito preocupados que o tinham perdido.
Depois eu e mais eles fomos bater os terrenos, perto de onde eu o tinha ouvido ladrar.
Lá o achamos, e com a ajuda de uma cadela, conseguimos o meter de volta na carrinha do dono.
Os donos ficaram muito agradecidos e ainda me deram uma pequena recompensa, pelo meu tempo despendido.
Também nao me custou nada em ajudar, e todos ficamos a ganhar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 21:06)

Mais alguns desenvolvimentos sobre o caso da mortes de ovelhas em Tomar.

O Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) afastou esta sexta-feira a hipótese de os ataques se deverem a um lince ibérico, que tinha sido colocada por populares depois da notícia do atropelamento de um animal desta espécie na Autoestrada 23. 
“De acordo com os registos fotográficos e verificação 'in loco' dos vestígios encontrados no terreno, o ICNF afasta, desde já, a possibilidade de se tratar de ataque de lince ibérico, por comparação entre a tipologia dos ataques que se verifica na região de Tomar e a predação sobre cervídeos (presas selvagens) que esporadicamente ocorre na área de reintrodução de lince ibérico, em Mértola”, refere a nota. 

Segundo o ICNF, as lesões observadas, “generalizadas e com múltiplas fraturas, particularmente dos ossos do crânio”, são “eventualmente provocadas por um cão ou outro animal de grande porte”. 

Os linces, quando caçam presas selvagens de grandes dimensões, “visam apenas a região do pescoço, provocando a morte da presa por asfixia através do bloqueio da traqueia”, e “abatem apenas um único animal que vão consumindo ao longo de vários dias, mantendo-se nas suas proximidades e enterrando a carcaça para evitar que outros animais, tais como raposas, a consumam”, acrescenta. 

“Há mesmo quem ponha a hipótese de ser um animal feroz que alguém tinha em casa e deixou escapar”, especulou, na expectativa de que os técnicos consigam rapidamente encontrar o responsável pelos ataques.

Notícia na íntegra: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mortas/a-morte-misteriosa-de-100-ovelhas-em-paialvo


----------



## frederico (20 Nov 2015 às 22:45)

MSantos disse:


> Eu sou caçador, nunca abandonei, nem vi nenhum cão ser abandonado por um companheiro de caça. isso é mais um mito associado aos caçadores.
> 
> Se há caçadores que fazem isso, são uma minoria, falo com conhecimento de causa.



Não é mito. O meu pai é caçador e quando era mais novo acompanhava-o. Vi várias vezes cães a serem abandonados. Há montes na serra algarvia onde ainda hoje usam venenos para matar os cães abandonados que anda a vaguear nas aldeias e que atacam as galinhas.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2015 às 01:56)

frederico disse:


> Não é mito. O meu pai é caçador e quando era mais novo acompanhava-o. Vi várias vezes cães a serem abandonados. Há montes na serra algarvia onde ainda hoje usam venenos para matar os cães abandonados que anda a vaguear nas aldeias e que atacam as galinhas.



Agora disseste tudo, "quando era novo", actualmente isso não acontece com a regularidade que dizes, é raro ver cães perdidos no campo, já gatos vejo aos pontapés, são os caçadores que os lá vão largar também?

Não julgues o todo pela parte, lá por o grupo de caça do teu pai fazer isso não quer dizer nada, e já estive em caçadas, em dezenas de reservas diferentes e nunca, repito NUNCA, vi um cão ser abandonado no campo, infelizmente já vi 1 a ser morto, e nem foi a tiro, foi atropelado, para além de alguns que vi ficarem feridos em caçadas aos javalis, atacados pelos próprios javalis.

O problema está em não se olhar para os caçadores como a linha da frente da proteção e conservação à natureza, como se passa em Espanha. Os caçadores pelo tempo que passam no campo e pelos cuidados que têm em manter comedores e bebedores que favorecem toda a fauna, são essenciais em anos de seca (como este), arrisco-me a dizer que sem os caçadores já não havia perdizes em mais de metade do Alentejo, (devido ao abandono da agricultura e às secas).


----------



## boneli (4 Dez 2015 às 10:32)

Confirmado o regresso do Lince a Madrid...3 a 4 exemplares! Ele vai subindo.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

*Lince-ibérico: um ano, nove sobreviventes e uma baixa*
O programa de reintrodução do lince ibérico em meio natural celebrou esta semana um ano. Nos montes alentejanos continuam a deambular nove dos 10 felinos ali libertados. Até agora, o projeto "está a ser um sucesso", garante o ICNF. Em janeiro a população nacional do felino em risco de extinção será aumentada com a introdução de mais seis exemplares.

Notícia completa, aqui: http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-12-19-Lince-iberico-um-ano-nove-sobreviventes-e-uma-baixa


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2015 às 16:42)

*PREPARE-SE PARA O PRÓXIMO ANO DE CONSERVAÇÃO DO LINCE-IBÉRICO*

Saiba o que está a ser preparado para 2016 e quais os três principais desafios que dezenas de peritos em Portugal e Espanha vão tentar ultrapassar. Falámos com Miguel Ángel Simon, director do projectoIberlince (que termina em Dezembro de 2017), para não perder nada.

A conservação do lince-ibérico (_Lynx pardinus_) faz-se com muitos animais e, sobretudo, muitas pessoas. Desde Outubro que os responsáveis pela conservação do lince a nível ibérico preparam os trabalhos para o próximo ano, tanto nos centros de reprodução em cativeiro – que vão reforçar o seu papel na preparação das crias para serem devolvidas à natureza -, como na natureza, mais concretamente nas áreas seleccionadas para a reintrodução. Este é um pequeno guia para o ajudar a navegar pelas novidades de 2016.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/prepare-se-para-o-proximo-ano-de-conservacao-do-lince-iberico/


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

Morre atropelado o lince kung-Fu, o sétimo que falece dos 12 reintroduzidos na clm
Foi o próprio condutor do veículo quem avisou ao 112 após impactar seu carro com este exemplar de mais de 16 quilos
Kung-Fu, um dos 12 linces que foram reintroduzidos na província de ciudad real após ser criados em cativeiro, faleceu na quarta-feira, 23 depois que foi atropelado por um veículo cujo motorista deu alerta de imediato ao 112 , tal como referiram os agentes ambientais de castilla-la mancha.
A Página Web de iberlince, organização que coordena e desenvolve o projeto de reintrodución, confirma que, efectivamente, foi às 7.50 horas quando ocorreu o atropelamento na estrada cm-3206, entre as localidades de elche albaceteñas Da Serra e yeste.
Segundo informações dos próprios agentes ambientais, foram eles que vieram de imediato ao local dos fatos e procederam a identificar kung-Fu através da radiofrequência do colar que usava e ao levantamento do cadáver. Depois foi transferido para o centro de recuperação de fauna-me poupe "o chaparrillo", Na cidade real.
Um acidente que se pôde produzir pela intensa neblina que a essa hora cobria a área, o que fez com que tivesse pouca visibilidade. Kung-Fu era um macho de grande tamanho, nada menos que 16 quilos, e de acordo com os agentes "representa uma grande perda e um revés importante para a recuperação desta espécie em castilla-la mancha", Por isso desde que a Associação Regional, apam clm, lembra-te que quando tiver incidentes deste tipo "sempre devem requerer a nossa presença através do 112".

https://www.facebook.com/linceibericolynxpardinussos/?fref=nf


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

É preocupante a % de linces que foram reintroduzidos e mortos na estrada


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

Infelizmente não são só linces. 

Há dois anos no mês de Agosto notei uma mortalidade brutal de mochos e corujas no sotavento algarvio. Por atropelamento, claro. Em estradas rurais tenho o cuidado de andar devagar, as aves nocturnas com as luzes do carros ficam desorientadas e chocam com os veículos. Assim evitei muitos atropelamentos ao longo dos anos. Este Natal não consegui evitar o atropelamento de uma lebre que me saltou no caminho. Pior são os ouriços ou sapos, que se movem muito devagar e não conseguem fugir. Os condutores não são educados para este problema quando fazem o código da estrada. Basta estarmos conscientes do problema para termos mais atenção ao conduzir à noite, e também alguma moderação na velocidade, especialmente em estradas municipais ou rurais.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

O Kentaro está de volta a Portugal.
Será que se instalou no Parque Natural de Montesinho? Alguém tem informações sobre o seu percurso desde o seu regresso a Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

*Matagal alentejano tem novos inquilinos*

*Três jovens linces-ibéricos juntam-se, esta segunda-feira, à comunidade felina que deambula pelo Alentejo*
Mirandilla, Myrtilis e Monfrague são os três novos inquilinos da Herdade das Romeiras, no concelho de Mértola. Os três felinos têm pouco mais de um ano de vida e vão experimentar a liberdade fora dos centros de reprodução em cativeiro em Espanha e em Portugal onde nasceram, dando continuidade ao plano ibérico de conservação _in situ_ desta espécie em risco de extinção.

Pelo matagal alentejano continuam a deambular outros nove dos 10 felinos ali libertados. E os ânimos têm andado excitados em época de cio. Por isso, só as fêmeas serão colocadas inicialmente no cercado das Romeiras para se ambientarem. Já Monfrague, será libertado via a chamada "solta dura", sem rede de proteção, mais a norte da propriedade, no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana.

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-01-25-Matagal-alentejano-tem-novos-inquilinos


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Não deixa de ser curioso quando leio os comentários de alguns colegas no inicio deste tópico...muito pessimismo (que é natural) relativamente ao regresso do Li ce ao nosso território. Este projeto mostra que havendo vontade  por parte dos governos, comunidades e agentes as coisas podem resultar. Acredito que este ano vamos ter os primeiros nascimentos em território português.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2016 às 20:05)

*LINCES ALENTEJANOS ESTÃO COM O CIO*

Pode parecer que estamos a dar uma notícia sem importância mas o acontecimento é demasiado importante para o ignorarmos.

Os linces ibéricos libertados nos campos do Alentejo com o objectivo de repovoar a região e salvar a espécie da extinção têm andado numa azáfama. Tanta que levou o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Floresta (ICNF) a ter alguns cuidados com a libertação de mais três jovens felinos na Herdade das Romeiras em Mértola, já que Katmandú, o primeiro macho a ocupar o território pode não gostar de ver jovens machos a rondar Jacarandá, a sua companheira.

São já 10 os felinos libertados naquela zona e para o ICNF o projecto de reintroduzir o lynx pardinus no território está a ser um sucesso, contando ter num espaço de 5 anos cerca de meia centena de exemplares.

http://www.tribunaalentejo.pt/tribuna/artigos/linces-alentejanos-estão-com-o-cio

Katmandú, o primeiro macho a ocupar o território pode não gostar de ver jovens machos a rondar Jacarandá, a sua companheira...
Fonte: Lince Ibérico (Lynx pardinus) S.O.S.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2016 às 18:24)

*COMEÇARAM HOJE AS LIBERTAÇÕES DE LINCE-IBÉRICO NA ANDALUZIA*

_Marismillas_, uma fêmea de lince-ibérico nascida em cativeiro, foi libertada hoje na área de reintrodução do rio Guarrizas (Jaén). Está assim inaugurada a temporada 2016 de libertações destes felinos na Andaluzia.

Esta fêmea nasceu no Centro de Reprodução em Cativeiro de Lince-Ibérico em El Acebuche, em Doñana (Huelva), o mesmo onde, a 28 Março de 2005, nasceram as três primeiras crias de lince-ibérico em cativeiro do mundo.

_Marismillas_ recebeu treino adequado para ser reintroduzida na natureza, assim como o seu irmão _Mosquito_. Depois, passou por uma avaliação sanitária exaustiva e foi radiomarcada para o seu posterior seguimento. Por fim, foi libertada na zona do rio Guarrizas pelos técnicos do projecto Life+ Iberlince (até 2017), no qual Portugal participa.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/comecaram-hoje-as-libertacoes-de-lince-iberico-na-andaluzia/


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 16:51)

*MÉRTOLA RECEBEU UM NOVO LINCE-IBÉRICO*

A fêmea _Macela_, com cerca de um ano de idade, foi libertada nesta segunda-feira no concelho de Mértola, no âmbito do projecto de recuperação da distribuição histórica do lince-ibérico. Este ano já foram libertados quatro linces em Portugal.
_
Macela_ foi uma das onze crias de linces-ibéricos de 2015 no Centro Nacional de Reprodução de Lince-Ibérico (CNRLI), em Silves. Foi a população do Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana quem escolheu o seu nome, _Macela_, o mesmo que uma planta vivaz silvestre frequente em Portugal.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/mertola-recebeu-um-novo-lince-iberico/


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:30)

*

*
*Afstemos a caça do lince na Serra da Malcata*

Excelências, 

O Governo (por iniciativa do Ministério do Ambiente, Ordenamento do Território e Energia) através da Portaria n.º 19/2016 de 8 de Fevereiro, revogou a Portaria n.º 874/93 de 14 de Agosto que proibia a caça na Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata. A Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata (RNSM) foi criada pelo Decreto -Lei n.º 294/81, de 16 de Outubro, e correspondeu ao reconhecimento da existência no seu território de valores botânicos e faunísticos de incontestável interesse que tornam esta Reserva Natural num ecossistema privilegiado e especialmente importante a defender. Na origem da criação da Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata esteve o objectivo principal de proteger o Lince-ibérico (Lynx pardinus) espécie que já nos anos 80 se encontrava em elevado risco de extinção e hoje possui um plano com vista à sua reintrodução em Portugal, o que é revelado pela associação ambientalista Quercus. 

Assim a petição em: http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT80044


----------



## belem (15 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

Essa petição foi cancelada porque não cumpria alguns requisitos.

Aqui está a nova petição:

http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT80053


----------



## james (15 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Eu já assinei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2016 às 12:21)

*Fêmea de lince ibérico libertada em janeiro encontrada morta no Alentejo*





Carlos Carrapato/ICNF


A fêmea de lince-ibérico Myrtilis, que tinha sido libertada na natureza, no Alentejo, no passado mês de janeiro, foi encontrada morta na terça-feira, informou hoje o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF).
Myrtilis "foi encontrada morta, pela equipa de campo do ICNF, numa zona próxima do local de solta, no decurso da monitorização dos animais reintroduzidos na região de Mértola", explica o instituto, num comunicado enviado à agência Lusa.

Segundo o ICNF, o cadáver de Mírtilis vai ser encaminhado para a Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária da Universidade de Lisboa para realização de necropsia e apuramento das causas da morte, as quais "são ainda desconhecidas".

Myrtilis é o segundo exemplar de lince-ibérico encontrado morto de entre os 16 animais já libertados no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana, no concelho de Mértola, no distrito de Beja, desde dezembro de 2014, quando começou a libertação de exemplares da espécie em território português, no âmbito do projeto de Recuperação da Distribuição Histórica do Lince-Ibérico em Espanha e Portugal "LIFE+Iberlince".

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...rtada-em-janeiro-encontrada-morta-no-Alentejo


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2016 às 14:15)

Provavelmente envenenamento. Sem equipas especializadas no terreno será difícil. Ou isso ou encerram-se as reservas de caça onde sejam encontrados venenos. Já aqui escrevi que faltam meios humanos e técnicos no interior para prevenir este tipo de situações. Há um controlo de predadores levado a cabo nas reservas de caça que é cultural e será difícil de erradicar sem mão pesada das autoridades. O meu pai este ano caçou regularmente em reservas de caça no concelho de Mértola, é um grande negócio que movimenta muitos milhares de euros. Para os donos de algumas reservas os linces e as águias são concorrência...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:22)

frederico disse:


> Provavelmente envenenamento. Sem equipas especializadas no terreno será difícil. Ou isso ou encerram-se as reservas de caça onde sejam encontrados venenos. Já aqui escrevi que faltam meios humanos e técnicos no interior para prevenir este tipo de situações. Há um controlo de predadores levado a cabo nas reservas de caça que é cultural e será difícil de erradicar sem mão pesada das autoridades. O meu pai este ano caçou regularmente em reservas de caça no concelho de Mértola, é um grande negócio que movimenta muitos milhares de euros. Para os donos de algumas reservas os linces e as águias são concorrência...



Pois o governo só tem interesse em cortar no orçamento para as fiscalizações e para os técnicos, isto já para não falar que a tendencia é para piorar desde que se acabou com os guardas florestais.
Acabam por investir muito dinheiro com a reintrodução do lince, e depois acontece estas mortes dos mesmos, já não é o primeiro lince a aparecer morto, e de certeza que não será o último, infelizmente.
Isto é gente ignorante que acaba por fazer isto, e que mais uma vez só lhes interessa os lucros, sem olhar para trás.
Eu volto a dizer, é abulir a caça destas reservas importantes.


----------



## lreis (5 Mar 2016 às 23:38)

Relativamente à capacidade de garantir a sobrevivência dos linces libertados no âmbito deste programa LINCE, sou da opinião que o mesmo foi, é e será um "tiro no escuro". Não me tomem por muito cáustico mas não há volta a dar: o governo entrou neste programa sabendo bem que a capacidade de controlar/monitorizar no terreno era limitada (não utilizando grau na adjetivação...). O controle e monitorização do território por parte dos serviços competentes para o efeito será provavelmente cada vez menor e/ou menos eficaz. Podemos e devemos exigir mais e melhor embora a este respeito esteja pessimista. Mesmo assim sabendo previamente que de alguma forma isto iria acontecer, acho que tinha de se avançar forçosamente com as reintroduções tentando minimizar os riscos. Pessoalmente sempre achei que dos 10/20 linces a libertar, alguns iriam cair muito possivelmente devida à nefasta ação humana. Mas se no fim de tudo isto, daqui a 4,5, 10 anos, existir a estabilização de uma população de linces, o projeto é vencedor "contra ventos e marés".
Relativamente à possibilidade das zonas de caça diretamente envolvidas na região onde se deu a morte destes linces serem responsabilizadas pela matéria, duvido muito que algo aconteça para não dizer que nada acontecerá...
Lembro-me da morte dos exemplares de abutre-negro: não me recordo de ter acontecido nada de relevante, ou aconteceu?
A gestão do projeto por parte das autoridades envolvidas vai ter de ser de uma postura 100% cínica: vamos todos assumir que existe interesse claro na existência de linces na região


----------



## Thomar (11 Mar 2016 às 16:47)

Boas notícias:

*Nasceram mais quatro crias de lince ibérico em Silves*
É a segunda ninhada de 2016 no Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince-Ibérico (CNRLI), em Silves. A 3 de março tinham nascido três pequenos linces; no passado dia 6, a fêmea Fruta pariu mais quatro.





As crias são filhas de Fruta e Jabugo, um lince vindo do Centro de Cría de Lince Ibérico El Acebuche, em Doñana (Andaluzia). Este é o sexto parto de Fruta, que assim se torna mãe dum total de 21 crias. Em 2013 Fruta pariu 5 crias (a média é de duas), caso único até ao momento no Programa de Cria do Lince Ibérico.

Pode ver mais imagens de Fruta e dos pequenos linces no site do INCF.

O lince-ibérico passou em 2015 de espécie "criticamente em perigo" a espécie "em perigo", segundo a classificação da União Internacional de Conservação da Natureza. Calcula-se que haja, atualmente, mais de 300 linces-ibéricos. Em 2014 começou a primeira fase do processo de reintrodução destes animais na natureza, em Portugal. Uma das três fêmeas libertadas em janeiro de 2016, já na segunda fase do processo, apareceu morta no mês passado. Em março de 2015 uma outra fêmea tinha também sido encontrado morta, por envenenamento. 

_Fonte: http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...-mais-quatro-crias-de-lince-iberico-em-silves_


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

Lince percorreu mais de 2000km nos últimos 15 meses em Espanha e Portugal.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...elino-instala-ourense/0003_201603O12C7992.htm


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2016 às 21:14)




----------



## Thomar (5 Abr 2016 às 09:28)

*WWF celebra resultados do censo do Lince ibérico e descobre 404 linces*

A organização ecologista WWF, impressionada com o resultado do censo do lince ibérico, divulgado na segunda-feira pelo Governo da Andaluzia, com um resultado de 404 linces, o maior número dos últimos 15 anos.






Com estes "números encorajadores", a organização defensora dos direitos dos animais selvagens WWF apela à continuação e reforço dos trabalhos para conter as duas grandes ameaças para o felino: os atentados nas estradas e, sobretudo, a falta de alimentos, especialmente coelhos. Caso contrário a ONG teme que esta tendência ascendente estagne.

Uma nova estirpe da febre hemorrágica (RHD) nos coelhos persiste como uma das principais ameaças à sobrevivência do felino, porque as populações de coelhos "caíram mais de 50% na maior parte dos habitats de lince", devido ao impacto da RHD, garante a WWF.

A elevada mortalidade causada por atropelamentos, com um total de 51 linces mortos nas estradas nos últimos três anos, levou a WWF a lançar uma campanha online "Nem mais um lince atropelado", o que levou ao número menor registados de mortes em 2015: 15 linces, face ao máximo histórico de 22 em 2014.

As amostras estão divididas em cinco áreas da Península Ibérica: Doñana (Andaluzia), Serra Morena (Andaluzia e Castela-La Mancha), Montes de Toledo (Castilla -La Mancha), Vale Matachel (Extremadura) e Vale do Guadiana (Portugal).

Em Portugal os territórios de distribuição histórica da espécie, são: Sítio de Rede Natura de Monchique; Sítio de Rede Natura do Caldeirão; Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana; Sítio de Rede Natura de Moura/Barrancos e Parque Natural Serra da Malcata.

Para a WWF, um aspeto positivo é que o lince começa a consolidar a sua presença para além da Andaluzia, com o crescimento de núcleos em Castilla-La Mancha, Extremadura e Portugal e o nascimento da primeira reprodução desta espécie confirmado na Extremadura, graças ao trabalho realizado pelo projecto LIFE + Iberlince.

Fonte: http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...-censo-do-lince-iberico-e-descobre-404-linces


----------



## Pek (7 Abr 2016 às 18:01)

Interesante noticia relacionada con los linces, pero esta vez con el "hermano mayor" de nuestro lince ibérico, el lince boreal (_Lynx lynx_) que va a ser reintroducido en el Valle De Arán (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) en una experiencia piloto con ejemplares esterilizados. Esta especie de lince habitó hasta hace relativamente poco en las áreas atlánticas y eurosiberianas de la Península Ibérica y aún hoy en día se dudaba de la presencia de algún ejemplar aislado en los Pirineos.

La noticia:


*Plan para reintroducir el lince boreal en el Vall d'Aran*
*El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y el Conselh Generau d'Aran prevén liberar tres ejemplares en los próximos meses*
*Los ganaderos de la comarca exigen medidas de control de los animales, que en principio llevarán un collar con GPS*





123RF
Ejemplar de lince boreal nórdico, en una imagen captada entre la nieve, en Noruega.

LAURA BIELA / ANTONIO MADRIDEJOS / LLEIDA / BARCELONA

SÁBADO, 26 DE MARZO DEL 2016 - 16:55 CET

La península Ibérica recuperará el* lince boreal* después de siglos extinguido. El *Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente*, con la colaboración del *Conselh Generau d'Aran*, tiene previsto liberar tres ejemplares en los próximos meses en el Val d'Aran. Aunque no hay aún una fecha fijada para la reintroducción de los ejemplares, se sabe que el proyecto piloto tendrá una duración de dos años y medio. Así lo confirma el presidente de la *Associació de Ramaders de Vaques del Val d'Aran*, Antonio Ané, quien asegura que el Conselh ya se ha reunido en dos ocasiones con representantes de los ganaderos y los cazadores de la comarca para informarles sobre el plan. Tras el segundo encuentro, ambos sectores dieron su visto bueno a la iniciativa. Pero solo por el momento.

"Nos prometieron que si durante este tiempo la cosa no iba bien, no seguirían adelante tras finalizar la fase de pruebas. Además, aseguraron que en caso de que nuestro ganado recibiera algún ataque del lince boreal nos pagarían los daños ocasionados", apunta Ané. El ganadero no sabe si será así o si se trata solo de "una historia que nos han explicado". En ese sentido, asegura que cuando introdujeron el oso les pasó lo mismo: "Nos prometieron tenerlos controlados y costear los daños ocasionados, y a día de hoy tenemos más de una treintena de plantígrados en el valle y solo cobramos una parte de los desperfectos", afirma.

Por su parte, los cazadores no quieren precipitarse a la hora de hacer declaraciones. La *Societat de Caça e Pesca de la Val d'Aran *prefiere consensuar el proyecto con el resto de socios, ya que no todos tienen la misma opinión.

*CONTROLADOS POR UN GPS*
Los tres ejemplares que se introducirán, un macho y dos hembras, estarán localizados en todo momento. Los animales llevarán un collar equipado con un GPS para registrar sus movimientos y la posición en la que se encuentran. Además, todos *estarán esterilizados* para que no puedan reproducirse.

*La experiencia piloto tendrá una duración inicial de dos años y medio, aseguran sus promotores*

Lo que todavía no se ha decidido es la zona dónde se soltarán. Fuentes del Conselh han confirmado que todavía están a la espera de fijar una reunión con los ayuntamientos y las entidades municipales descentralizadas (EMD) para valorar la situación y buscar la mejor ubicación en el valle. A pesar de haber 'aprobado' el proyecto, ganaderos y cazadores lo miran con cierto recelo. Al ser el lince boreal una especie desconocida en Catalunya, no saben cómo reaccionará el animal cuando se encuentre con las reses, que en verano pastan solas durante semanas por la montaña.

"Introducen osos, linces boreales... y llegará un punto en que se protegerá más a los grandes depredadores que a los animales de la zona, como las vacas y las ovejas", lamenta Ané, un poco molesto. El presidente de la asociación de ganaderos araneses considera que todos los proyectos del valle van en contra del sector, fuertemente castigado por todos lados. Él sabe que la nueva especie que está por llegar come pequeños depredadores como pueden ser zorros, pero desconoce cómo reaccionará, por ejemplo, con los terneros recién nacidos.






*TERRENOS ÓPTIMOS*
Las condiciones que propiciaron la extinción del lince boreal en Catalunya en las primeras décadas del siglo XX han cambiado: la caza está regulada, el bosque ha recuperado terreno perdido y los corzos, las liebres y otros mamíferos que constituían la base de su dieta se han multiplicado de tal manera que en algunos casos hay incluso superpoblación. Además, la presencia humana sigue siendo limitada. “No solo creo que el lince se adaptaría sin problemas, sino que hay muchos territorios que son potencialmente buenos para acogerlos, por no decir óptimos”, considera David Guixé, investigador del *Centre Tecnològic i Forestal de Catalunya*.

De hecho, en el 2005, por encargo de la Generalitat, se realizó un estudio para explorar las posibilidades de la reintroducción, pero nunca llegó a cristalizar, recuerda el director del área de Territorio y Medio Ambiente de la *Fundació Catalunya-La Pedrera*, Miquel Rafa. Fruto de aquella iniciativa, el centro de naturaleza de Les Planes de Son (Món Natura Pirineus) incorporó dos linces en cautividad -procedentes de un zoo- para un programa de educación ambiental. Aún hoy se pueden contemplar.

Fuente: http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...-reintroducir-lince-boreal-vall-daran-5005431


----------



## Thomar (30 Abr 2016 às 11:05)

Notícia no jornal Sol versão online:

*Península Ibérica volta a ter linces selvagens bebés nascidos na Natureza*
_(29/04/2016 18:08)_
A cena não acontecia há décadas:  quatro linces bebés nasceram fora de um ambiente de cativeiro, há cerca de 45 dias, nos Montes de Toledo, em Espanha. A notícia foi confirmada  hoje pelo Ministério da Agricultura, Meio Ambiente e Desenvolvimento Rural de Castilla-La Mancha. O nascimento é o ansiado resultado do projeto “Life+Iberlince” que, desde julho de 2014, tenta reintroduzir a espécie na Península Ibérica.  

Os bebés são filhos da fêmea Keres, um lince proveniente do centro de criação Zarza Granadilla, de Cáceres, posta em liberdade a 22 de janeiro de 2015. O nascimento dos bebés na Natureza é uma “notícia muito aguardada para a conservação desta espécie, uma vez que já não se reproduzia nos Montes de Toledo durante há décadas e, portanto, é um marco para o projeto Iberlince Life”, disse o ministro da Agricultura, do Ambiente e do Desenvolvimento Rural,  Francisco Martínez Arroyo, citado pela Lusa.

A reintrodução do lince ibérico em Portugal iniciou-se em Mértola, em dezembro de 2014. Por agora, há 16 linces a viver em liberdade no país, não se tendo, no entanto, registado nascimentos até à data. 

http://www.sol.pt/noticia/509248/Pe...r-linces-selvagens-bebes-nascidos-na-Natureza


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2016 às 22:56)

Thomar disse:


> Notícia no jornal Sol versão online:
> 
> *Península Ibérica volta a ter linces selvagens bebés nascidos na Natureza*
> _(29/04/2016 18:08)_
> ...



Excelente noticia!


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2016 às 18:44)

> *Pela primeira vez em cerca de 40 anos está confirmado o nascimento de uma cria de lince-ibérico na natureza em Portugal. O esforço para travar o desaparecimento desta espécie entrou hoje numa nova fase.*
> 
> O Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) anuncia, em comunicado que hoje, dia 5 de Maio, se “confirmou a existência da primeira ninhada de lince-ibérico no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana.”



http://www.wilder.pt/historias/nasceu-o-primeiro-lince-iberico-em-liberdade-em-portugal/


----------



## Pek (6 Mai 2016 às 15:14)

Grabación de la primera camada de cachorros de lince ibérico nacidos en libertad después de la reintroducción en los Montes de Toledo (Castilla la Mancha):


Fuente: Canal oficinal del proyecto Life+IBERLINCE para la recuperación de la distribución histórica del Lince ibérico (_Lynx pardinus_) en España y Portugal.


----------



## Thomar (14 Mai 2016 às 10:20)

Mais linces soltos em liberdade e mais crias nascidas em liberdade em Portugal. 
Deixo aqui alguns excertos:

*A jaula abriu-se e o lince-ibérico foi conhecer o mundo que há fora da jaula*
_13 Mai, 2016 - 18:01 • Lusa. Foto: Nuno Veiga/Lusa

Animal, nascido em Espanha, em 2015, tornou-se o 18.º animal da espécie já solto no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana.

(...)

A 5 de Maio, o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) anunciou ter a confirmação da existência da primeira cria de lince-ibérico nascida no Vale do Guadiana, filha da fêmea Jacarandá.

Esta quinta-feira à noite, o ICNF divulgou o nascimento de uma segunda ninhada da espécie, constituída por, pelo menos, duas crias, com cerca de dois meses e filhas da fêmea Lagunilla.

Mais linces serão soltos

Na cerimónia de libertação, João Matos Fernandes revelou que, ao longo deste ano, vão ainda ser soltos na natureza “mais alguns” linces, mas frisou que, neste tipo de processos, recomenda-se cautela.

(...)
O ministro do Ambiente, João Matos Fernandes, disse esta sexta-feira que o nascimento de crias de lince-ibérico no Vale do Guadiana, no concelho alentejano de Mértola, é “a prova do sucesso” do programa de reintrodução da espécie em Portugal.
_

*notícia completa:*


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2016 às 18:37)

Boas notícias, comunicado ICNF:

REINTRODUÇÃO DE LINCE-IBÉRICO 2016 

Confirmada ninhada de 4 linces 

Após cerca de 1 mês de seguimento fotográfico das crias de Lagunilla, fêmea de lince ibérico solta em Mértola em 2014, no âmbito do do Projeto “Recuperação da Distribuição Histórica do Lince Ibérico (Lynx pardinus) em Espanha e Portugal (LIFE+10/NAT/ES/000570 - Iberlince), foi possível constatar que a ninhada era composta por quatro exemplares e não por três como inicialmente se pensava. Pela primeira vez os animais surgiram todos juntos na mesma imagem, a cerca de 500 metros do local onde foram detetados anteriormente. Ninhadas de quatro exemplares não são muito comuns, nem a sobrevivência de todas as crias ao final do 3º mês de vida. Este facto e a boa condição física que aparentam as crias, são excelentes indicadores de condições favoráveis à estabilização de uma população futura de Lince do local escolhido para a reintrodução, nomeadamente disponibilidade de coelho bravo. 
ICNF, 09 de junho de 2016


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2016 às 19:46)

*PENAMACOR LIDERA PROJECTO DE REINTRODUÇÃO DE LINCE-IBÉRICO*

O Município de Penamacor será responsável por um projecto de reintrodução do lince-ibérico nas Serras da Malcata, São Mamede e Moura/Barrancos. A iniciativa vai contar com a participação da Câmara de Penamacor, dos municípios do Sabugal e de Castelo de Vide e da EDIA – Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-estruturas do Alqueva.

Com um investimento de cerca de um milhão de euros, o projecto “Linx 2020″, será candidatado ao Programa Operacional Sustentabilidade e Eficiência no Uso de Recursos (POSEUR), no âmbito de uma estratégia de preservação do lince-ibérico.

“Esperamos que esta candidatura possa ser aprovada até ao final do ano, para que em 2017 já possamos implantar medidas no terreno, de modo a criar novamente condições de habitat natural para que o lince-ibérico volte a ser reintroduzido nestes territórios”, referiu o presidente da Câmara de Penamacor, António Luís Beites, em declarações à agência Lusa.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/09/26/penamacor-lidera-projecto-de-reintroducao-de-lince-iberico/


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2016 às 17:26)

Más notícias...


*"Kentaro, o lince viajante morreu às portas da Maia*
_18.10.2016 às 17h39_

_




_
_JOSÉ CARIA
_
*Kentaro deambulou mais de 3000 quilómetros entre Espanha e Portugal nos últimos dois anos. Acabou atropelado, este fim de semana, numa autoestrada na zona da Maia, a norte do Porto*
_

_
_CARLA TOMÁS_
_
As aventuras de Kentaro, conhecido como “o lince viajante”, chegaram ao fim. O macho de lince-ibérico, nascido há três anos no centro português de reprodução em cativeiro de Silves (CNRLI), morreu atropelado numa auto-estrada na zona da Maia, no Norte de Portugal, depois de ter percorrido mais de três mil quilómetros de estradas e caminhos em solo português e espanhol.

Kentaro e o irmão Khan estavam inseridos no projecto ibérico de conservação desta espécie em perigo de extinção. Nasceram em Silves em 2013, e um ano depois foram soltos em meio natural na zona de Montes de Toledo, na região espanhola de Castilla La Mancha. Mas não se fixaram, tendo pouco depois retornado a território português. Normalmente, os exemplares desta espécie deslocam-se num raio de 40 quilómetros, mas os dois irmãos (cada um seguindo o seu percurso) foram muito mais longe, demonstrando o seu carácter dispersante.

Khan deslocou-se mais para sul, mas desapareceu do radar há já largos meses depois de a pilha da coleira transmissora ter deixado de funcionar. Kentaro deambulou pela Galiza e pela Serra de Montesinho, e uma equipa de técnicos espanhóis e portugueses ainda tentou apanhá-lo para o levar para um local mais seguro, onde se pudesse reproduzir. Mas a operação não teve sucesso.

As estradas são dos piores inimigos destes felinos integrados no projeto ibérico de conservação da espécie. Há cerca de um ano, um outro exemplar de lince ibérico também perdeu a vida em estradas portuguesas. Chamava-se Hongo, nascera em Doñana e deambulara por Portugal, durante três anos, até ser colhido por um carro na A23, próximo de Vila Nova da Barquinha. As estradas espanholas tiraram a vida a 15 linces em 2015 e a pelo menos dois no início de 2016.

Para atenuar o risco de atropelamento rodoviário destes animais, o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), em parceria com a empresa pública Infraestruturas de Portugal, reforçou, há cerca de dois anos, uma campanha de prevenção e sensibilização “para uma condução responsável e segura” e fez o levantamento dos “pontos negros dos eixos rodoviários com maior risco” de atropelamento de animais, no concelho de Mértola. Porém, a sinalização de trânsito a alertar os condutores para o perigo de se cruzarem com um lince-ibérico ficou restringida a estradas nacionais no Alentejo.

O projeto de recuperação da distribuição histórica do Lince Ibérico (Lynx pardinus) permitiu a libertação de 19 exemplares desta espécie, no Vale do Guadiana. Duas fêmeas acabaram por morrer (uma envenenada e outra com uma doença infecciosa). Entretanto nasceram duas ninhadas com um total de cinco crias que já deambulam pelos montes alentejanos."_

Fonte: http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-10-18-Kentaro-o-lince-viajante-morreu-as-portas-da-Maia


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2016 às 18:06)

É triste, muito triste esta notícia. Isto é o resultado e o espelho de um País em que se obtém a carta de condução por qualquer tipo de meio/suborno. É óbvio que situações destas podem acontecer em qualquer parte do mundo seja com pessoas ou animais, mas nos últimos tempos a morte destes animais em Portugal é sempre sistematicamente ligada a atropelamentos. Tendo em conta que já existe a respectiva sinalização de perigo para este tipo de animais que estão em perigo de extinção há anos e que não está a ser respeitado acho que já é altura de se acabar com as negociatas das Escolas de Condução e haver um controle mais apertado das emissões de licenças de condução. RIP Kentaro


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2016 às 19:36)

e demonstra que ses adapta e se veio para norte é por existirem condições e temos de parar com a treta de só os introduzir nos locais de sempre


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2016 às 19:54)

Um desfecho triste, mas também um comportamento um pouco estranho por parte desse lince e de outros indivíduos que não se fixam num território. Parece que algo não está a correr bem.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2016 às 20:07)

é a febre hemorrágica, mas as cabecinhas dos gabinetes querem lá saber, esta doença esta a atacar em força no sul, mesmo animais vacinados


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2016 às 23:26)

criz0r disse:


> É triste, muito triste esta notícia. Isto é o resultado e o espelho de um País em que se obtém a carta de condução por qualquer tipo de meio/suborno. É óbvio que situações destas podem acontecer em qualquer parte do mundo seja com pessoas ou animais, mas nos últimos tempos a morte destes animais em Portugal é sempre sistematicamente ligada a atropelamentos. Tendo em conta que já existe a respectiva sinalização de perigo para este tipo de animais que estão em perigo de extinção há anos e que não está a ser respeitado acho que já é altura de se acabar com as negociatas das Escolas de Condução e haver um controle mais apertado das emissões de licenças de condução. RIP Kentaro



Não tem nada a ver com cartas de condução mal obtidas, são coisas que acontecem, os animais não têm noção do perigo ao atravessar uma estrada, pode acontecer a qualquer um. Além de que este lince atravessou centenas de estradas/caminhos/ferrovias sempre se safou, até ter azar nesta ultima.. A zona da Maia é densamente povoada com muitas estradas cheias de tráfego, só podia correr mal, por melhor que sejam os condutores da zona.
Há menos de um mês atropelei mortalmente um coelho, ía a 70km/h fora de uma localidade, durante a noite, numa zona escura? Achas que subornei o examinador que me aprovou na condução? 
Quantas placas de sinalização sobre linces já viste nas estradas portuguesas? Só existem na zona vale do Guadiana, que é onde é suposto os linces andarem...
Achas que se devia por placas com aviso de lince na Maia por haver um lince num raio de 500km?


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2016 às 23:28)

camrov8 disse:


> e demonstra que ses adapta e se veio para norte é por existirem condições e temos de parar com a treta de só os introduzir nos locais de sempre



Ele veio para Norte em dispersão, não por haver boas condições nos sítios por onde andava, aliás se tivesse encontrado condições já teria parado quieto em algum lugar, o que infelizmente não aconteceu.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2016 às 01:29)

No espaço de 3 ou 4 meses dois animais cuja raça está em perigo de extinção foram mortalmente atropelados portando 1 no Alentejo outro na Maia. Certo tens toda a razão era uma auto estrada cuja velocidade mínima é de 50km/h e a máxima de 120km/h e o animal não tem noção e é atropelado. Mas a verdade é que em algumas regiões há malta que anda a abrir como se fossem os donos disto tudo. Eu sei bem do que estou a falar e é óbvio que não se pode atribuir todas as mortes de animais nas estradas a todos os condutores e se vires o meu primeiro parágrafo verás que foi o que eu disse. Por alguma razão será que Portugal rebenta a escala da UE quando se trata de sinistralidade.. tens os condutores que tens hoje em dia e a quantidade anormal de escolas de condução por metro quadrado também por alguma razão. Teve azar desta vez o animal..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2016 às 11:04)

criz0r disse:


> No espaço de 3 ou 4 meses dois animais cuja raça está em perigo de extinção foram mortalmente atropelados portando 1 no Alentejo outro na Maia. Certo tens toda a razão era uma auto estrada cuja velocidade mínima é de 50km/h e a máxima de 120km/h e o animal não tem noção e é atropelado. Mas a verdade é que em algumas regiões há malta que anda a abrir como se fossem os donos disto tudo. Eu sei bem do que estou a falar e é óbvio que não se pode atribuir todas as mortes de animais nas estradas a todos os condutores e se vires o meu primeiro parágrafo verás que foi o que eu disse. Por alguma razão será que Portugal rebenta a escala da UE quando se trata de sinistralidade.. tens os condutores que tens hoje em dia e a quantidade anormal de escolas de condução por metro quadrado também por alguma razão. Teve azar desta vez o animal..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Que se conduz mal em Portugal e de forma inconsciente é verdade e concordo, só acho que é um pouco forçado associar isso ao simples facto de terem morrido dois linces atropelados nos últimos meses. 
Penso que a solução para minimizar os problemas de atropelamentos a animais (não só de linces) poderia ser a criação de locais onde os animais pudessem atravessar em segurança, como ecodutos.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2016 às 11:23)

MSantos disse:


> Que se conduz mal em Portugal e de forma inconsciente é verdade e concordo, só acho que é um pouco forçado associar isso ao simples facto de terem morrido dois linces atropelados nos últimos meses.
> Penso que a solução para minimizar os problemas de atropelamentos a animais (não só de linces) poderia ser a criação de locais onde os animais pudessem atravessar em segurança, como ecodutos.



Sim, o objectivo era apenas fazer ver que existem pessoas hoje em dia que se virem um animal a atravessar uma estrada é como se ele nem ali estivesse, mas claro que nesta situação específica seria sempre muito complicado evitar o acidente tendo em conta a estrada que é. Quanto à situação da febre hemorrágica foi um factor determinante na altura para causar a "quase" extinção dos Linces mas confesso não fazer a mínima ideia que essa doença persistia ainda entre as populações de coelhos e lebres e sendo assim muita coisa faz sentido. Concordo com a vossa opinião e estou inteiramente de acordo em que se deviam procurar alternativas para os animais atravessarem estas vias, e de facto os ecodutos que estão a ser implementados em alguns Países são uma ideia inovadora. Uma sugestão provavelmente difícil de implementar tendo em conta os KM's de estrada existentes seria colocar uma espécie de redes laterais ou algo que pudesse impedir a passagem dos animais para as respectivas faixas de rodagem.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Out 2016 às 19:44)

uma boa solução seriam os corredores verdes, este ano passei pela Croácia  de férias e eles têm toneladas de corredores verdes, é só colocar nos projectos


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2016 às 23:05)

MSantos disse:


> ...
> Quantas placas de sinalização sobre linces já viste nas estradas portuguesas? Só existem na zona vale do Guadiana, que é onde é suposto os linces andarem...
> Achas que se devia por placas com aviso de lince na Maia por haver um lince num raio de 500km?



MSantos, mesmo na zona de Mértola, só a estrada N122 a seguir a Mértola para Beja é que tem* um e só um* sinal com o lince, mas o limite de velocidade continua a ser de 90 km/h, tirando algumas curvas mais apertadas onde tens 70 ou 50 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2016 às 20:49)




----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2017 às 18:03)

Mais uma triste noticia. 



> *Lince nascida em Silves encontrada morta em armadilha na Andaluzia *
> 
> _Melisandre_, uma fêmea de lince-ibérico (_Lynx pardinus_) nascida há dois anos no Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince-ibérico (CNRLI), em Silves, foi encontrada morta numa armadilha na Andaluzia, foi hoje revelado.
> Este lince foi encontrado preso num laço, uma armadilha ilegal, numa reserva de caça no município de Jimena (Jaén, Andaluzia), segundo um comunicado do programa LIFE+ Iberlince.
> ...



http://www.wilder.pt/historias/lince-nascida-em-silves-encontrada-morta-em-armadilha-na-andaluzia/


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> MSantos, mesmo na zona de Mértola, só a estrada N122 a seguir a Mértola para Beja é que tem* um e só um* sinal com o lince, mas o limite de velocidade continua a ser de 90 km/h, tirando algumas curvas mais apertadas onde tens 70 ou 50 km/h.



No ano passado reduziram a velocidade para 70 km/h entre Mertola e o cruzamento onde se vira para Castro Verde, devem ser uns 10 km e tem la o sinal. O que deveria ser feito e caro, e o que se fez entre Mazagon e Matalascanas, as passagens para linces por cima ou por baixo da estrada...

Quanto aos acidentes, infelizmente, teremos de conviver com eles nos proximos anos. Os animais deslocam se muito provavelmente porque nao ha ja muitos locais com forte densidade de coelho para se fixarem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:20)

*Um milhão de euros para ter mais coelhos à mesa dos linces*

Urge aumentar as populações desta espécie cinegética nas serras da Malcata e de S. Mamede e na área de Moura/Barrancos para assegurar a sobrevivência do maior felino da Península Ibérica.

Os concelhos de Castelo de Vide, do Sabugal e de Penamacor, com a supervisão da Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-estruturas do Alqueva (EDIA), vão instalar uma rede de parques de criação de coelhos-bravos com o objectivo de, posteriormente, os libertar nos locais onde vai ser introduzido o maior felino da Península Ibérica. É assegurada, desta forma, a alimentação do lince-ibérico nas serras da Malcata, de São Mamede e na área de Moura/Barrancos.

http://www.vercapas.com/noticias/um...er-mais-coelhos-a-mesa-dos-linces/821566.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2017 às 19:47)

*Quercus pede ao Governo que volte a interditar a caça na Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata*
*Faz um ano a entrada em vigor da Portaria que permite a caça na Malcata*

*




*

Faz hoje um ano que entrou em vigor a Portaria n.º 19/2016 de 8 de fevereiro que revogou a proibição da caça na Serra da Malcata. A Quercus reforça que é totalmente contra, e considera que esta portaria é um atentado à biodiversidade e à fauna, uma vez que este local se tratava de um refúgio para espécies ameaçadas.

A Quercus lembra que a Reserva Natural Parcial da Serra da Malcata (RNSM) tem uma superfície de 16.348 hectares e o seu símbolo é o Lince-ibérico (Lynx pardinus), o felino mais ameaçado do mundo, de comportamento esquivo, que apenas subsiste na Península Ibérica. Além do Lince, alberga ainda cerca de 218 outras espécies de vertebrados.

A RNSM foi criada pelo Decreto-Lei n.º 294/81 de 16 de Outubro e resultou do reconhecimento da “existência no seu território de valores botânicos e faunísticos de incontestável interesse” e que tornam esta Reserva Natural num ecossistema distinto e particularmente importante de defender.

http://quercus.pt/comunicados/2017/...a-caca-na-reserva-natural-da-serra-da-malcata


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2017 às 18:18)

*COMEÇOU HOJE A ÉPOCA DE 2017 DE LIBERTAÇÕES DE LINCES EM PORTUGAL*

_O macho Noudar e a fêmea Niassa foram libertados nesta manhã nos campos do Vale do Guadiana e dão, assim, início à terceira época de reintroduções de lince-ibérico em Portugal. Vão juntar-se e reforçar o núcleo de 12 linces que já têm território naquela região do Alentejo.

Noudar e Niassa fazem parte do esforço conservacionista que quer recuperar a distribuição histórica de uma espécie que se estima viver na Península Ibérica há, pelo menos, 27.000 anos. Nasceram os dois no ano passado nas instalações do Centro Nacional de Reprodução em Cativeiro em Silves, estrutura onde nasceram e sobreviveram 10 linces em 2016, e não tiveram contacto directo com humanos. Têm um comportamento selvagem.

Até hoje foram reintroduzidos 17 animais no Vale do Guadiana. Destes, 12 já têm territórios estabilizados na área do Sítio Rede Natura 2000 Guadiana. São eles Macela, Jacarandá, Mel, Luso, Katmandu, Mesquita, Lagunilla, Mistral, Malva, Liberdade, Mirandilla e Moreira. Estes indivíduos são monitorizados por uma equipa no terreno através de seguimento rádio e GSM ou de foto-armadilhagem.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/comecou-hoje-a-epoca-de-2017-de-libertacoes-de-linces-em-portugal/_


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2017 às 19:27)

*LINCES NAIRA E NOCTULO LIBERTADOS HOJE NO VALE DO GUADIANA*

O núcleo populacional de linces-ibéricos no Vale do Guadiana conta a partir de hoje com mais dois animais. _Naira_ e _Noctulo_ têm cerca de um ano de idade e foram libertados numa propriedade alentejana, segundo o Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF).

A fêmea _Naira_ e o macho _Noctulo_ nasceram na Primavera do ano passado no Centro de Reprodução em Cativeiro de Zarza de Granadilla, na Extremadura (Espanha). Hoje foram reintroduzidos na zona do Vale do Guadiana, na segunda solta de linces de 2017 em Portugal.

Esta época de libertações em solos lusos arrancou na passada sexta-feira, dia 17, com a fêmea _Niassa_ e o macho _Noudar_.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/linces-naira-e-noctulo-libertados-hoje-no-vale-do-guadiana/


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2017 às 12:44)

A Adelfa uma fêmea de lince está a dar à luz neste momento no Reprodução de Lince Ibérico "El Acebuche"

Podem ver em direto: https://goo.gl/bSfbjX


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2017 às 16:15)

*LINCE-IBÉRICO ATROPELADO EM ESTRADA DA ANDALUZIA*

O cadáver de uma fêmea de lince-ibérico (_Lynx pardinus_) foi encontrado na estrada A-301 na região de Guarrizas, em Jaén (Andaluzia), informou na semana passada o projecto de conservação da espécie, Iberlince.

O animal foi encontrado pelas equipas de manutenção de estradas da Consejería de Fomento y Vivienda a 6 de Abril. “Trata-se de uma fêmea de lince com um ano de idade e sem rádio-transmissor”, segundo um comunicado do projecto LIFE Iberlince.

O cadáver do lince foi levado para o Centro de Análise e Diagnóstico da Fauna Silvestre da Junta de Andaluzia. Os técnicos já confirmaram na análise preliminar que se tratou de um atropelamento. Ainda assim, será realizada uma necrópsia completa.

Já a 31 de Março tinha sido encontrado um cadáver de um lince macho, com rádio-transmissor, na região de Ciudad Real (Castela-La Mancha), possivelmente atropelado.

Durante o ano passado foram encontrados 15 linces mortos por atropelamento (13 na Andaluzia, um em Castela-La Mancha e um em Portugal), segundo os resultados definitivos do censo à espécie relativo a 2016.

Parece que os atropelamentos do lince-ibérico, nunca mais tem um fim á vista...


----------



## Pek (12 Abr 2017 às 08:56)

Datos definitivos del censo de 2016 de lince ibérico (_Lynx pardinus_): *483 ejemplares*.

Por zonas:

- La más destacada sigue siendo SIERRA MORENA (GUADALMELLATO-CARDEÑA-ANDÚJAR-GUARRIZAS) con 323 ejemplares. Evolución:

Año........... 2010..... 2011..... 2012..... 2013..... 2014..... 2015..... 2016
Total........... 198...... 224........ 225........ 238.......  247...... 285....... *323*


- La población total de Andalucía alcanza los 397 ejemplares. Evolución:

Año.. 2002... 2003... 2004... 2005... 2006... 2007... 2008... 2009... 2010... 2011... 2012... 2013... 2014... 2015... 2016
Total... 94...... 100..... 121..... 133..... 177..... 167...... 213..... 233..... 276..... 310..... 313...... 331..... 327..... 361..... *397

*
- Resto de Iberia: *86 ejemplares*, de los que 19 están en el Vale do Guadiana





El mapa de distribución conocida que ofrecen junto al censo es el siguiente:




Fuente: Life+IBERLINCE. Recuperación de la distribución histórica del Lince ibérico _(Lynx pardinus)_ en España y Portugal. (LIFE10NAT/ES/570)

En mi opinión el mapa minimiza la extensión real conocida del área de presencia de las distintas poblaciones, fundamentalmente en la zona de Córdoba (faltan "manchitas" de presencia en la imagen de territorios ya conocidos y comprobados).


----------



## belem (16 Abr 2017 às 12:29)

E por volta de 2003 a presença de linces-ibéricos em Portugal estava comprovada, com excrementos que deram resultados positivos para lince (oriundos da Serra da Adiça).

http://naturlink.pt/article.aspx?menuid=2&cid=938&bl=1&viewall=true


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2017 às 21:45)

"Lince (nebuloso) atropelado em Toledo na estrada cm-410

Hoje a primeira hora da manhã agentes ambientais localizaram um exemplar de lince ibérico possivelmente atropelado na província de Toledo. O exemplar se encontrava à beira da estrada cm-410 no trecho mazarambroz ao corvo.

Os dados preliminares indicam que se trata de um jovem macho nascido em montes de Toledo no ano passado.

O exemplar foi transferido para o ceri onde se vai fazer a necropsia e determina-se a identidade do mesmo."

http://www.iberlince.eu/index.php/esp/component/news/newsarticle/1850#.WQJYLkXytdh

Mais uma triste notícia...


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2017 às 22:24)

> *Lince espanhol veio acasalar a Portugal *
> *Um macho de lince-ibérico, nascido na região de Doñana, em Espanha, é o provável progenitor da primeira ninhada da espécie confirmada este ano na natureza em Portugal. "Mundo" terá percorrido cerca de 170 quilómetros até encontrar a fêmea "Malva", em Serpa. *



*http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-05-04-Lince-espanhol-veio-acasalar-a-Portugal*


----------



## camrov8 (4 Mai 2017 às 23:15)

o que um homem não faz pelas mulheres : )


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2017 às 21:55)

camrov8 disse:


> o que um homem não faz pelas mulheres : )



Até vai casar em terra alheia!! As "Linças" portuguesas eram mais jeitosas! 

Agora um pouco mais a sério... É interessante ver que as populações de lince estão interligadas e que há troca de material genético entre elas, essencial para evitar a consanguinidade e para fortalecer geneticamente a espécie. Esta é sem duvida uma grande notícia!


----------



## Thomar (19 Mai 2017 às 08:41)

Infelizmente mais um atropelamento, comunicado completo do ICNF:

_"COMUNICADO 
DATA 2017/05/18 LINCE-IBÉRICO ATROPELADO EM MÉRTOLA 

Um lince-ibérico macho foi atropelado ontem à noite, dia 17/5/2017, na zona de Mértola. 
Este lince, denominado Neco, nasceu em Espanha, no Centro de Reprodução de Zarza de Granadilla na Extremadura, em 2016 e foi libertado no núcleo populacional de lince-ibérico do vale do Guadiana onde decorre o processo de reintrodução da espécie. O lince foi detectado por um morador perto da meia-noite na estrada municipal entre Mértola e Corte Gafo de Cima que logo contactou o ICNF. O animal, que apresentava sinais de morte recente, foi recolhido por uma Vigilante da Natureza do Departamento Conservação da Natureza e Florestas do Alentejo pelas 00h30m e será reencaminhado para necropsia para apuramento de todos os fatores potencialmente associados à sua morte.(...)"_


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2017 às 20:11)

Thomar disse:


> Infelizmente mais um atropelamento, comunicado completo do ICNF:
> 
> _"COMUNICADO
> DATA 2017/05/18 LINCE-IBÉRICO ATROPELADO EM MÉRTOLA
> ...



Mais uma triste noticia de mais um atropelamento, nos últimos tempos já tem sido bem recorrentes.


----------



## Pek (26 Jun 2017 às 00:41)

Como consecuencia del gravísimo incendio en el entorno de Doñana, 1 lince muerto en el desalojo del centro de cría de El Acebuche y 13 adultos que no han podido ser capturados para su traslado:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

*Lince atropellado en la A-4 en Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real)*
24/07/2017











El pasado sábado, 22 de julio, a través de aviso al 112, se tuvo conocimiento de la presencia de un cadáver de un macho radio-marcado de lince ibérico, posiblemente atropellado. El hallazgo se realizó en el término municipal de Valdepeñas, en el pk 211 de la A-4.

De inmediato se comunicó con los Agentes Medioambientales y Agentes del SEPRONA para proceder al levantamiento del cadáver y posterior traslado al centro de referencia, para llevar a cabo la necropsia del animal.

Desde Iberlince volvemos a solicitar la máxima colaboración de los conductores para poder minimizar la principal causa de muerte no natural en la especie, además de contribuir a la seguridad de los propios conductores.

http://www.iberlince.eu/index.php/esp/sala-prensa-esp/noticias/newsarticle/2010#.WXZVLIjyvIW

Infelizmente, mas um atropelamento de um lince-ibérico, isto tudo só acontece, porque  "Homem", decidiu contruir estradas, por vezes com muito tráfego, por dentro de parques naturais, que deviam de ser exclusivos para os linces, bem como outros tantos animais poderem andar livremente, sem o perigo a espreitar á beira das estradas.


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2017 às 01:25)

População de lince supera os 500 exemplares! 

https://politica.elpais.com/politica/2017/08/04/actualidad/1501858925_047732.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2017 às 20:56)

*ENCONTRARAM O COLAR DE NARA, A LINCE LIBERTADA ESTE ANO NO ALENTEJO*

O colar radiolocalizador de _Nara_, lince-ibérico com menos de dois anos libertada em Maio em Mértola, no Alentejo, foi encontrado ontem na região de Alcoutim. As autoridades receiam pelo destino do animal.

Ontem, dia 28 de Setembro, ao início da tarde, técnicos do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) foram informados de que tinha sido encontrado um colar radiolocalizador de um lince-ibérico (_Lynx pardinus_).
*




*
“O colar do lince foi cortado com uma navalha ou outra ferramenta cortante”, explica o comunicado. “Retirar o colar com este método apenas teria sido possível com um animal imobilizado, mediante a administração de um medicamento ou em caso da morte do animal.”

Perante a elevada probabilidade de esta descoberta ser a prova de um crime foi pedida a intervenção do Sepna (Serviços de Protecção da Natureza da GNR) de Faro, que analisará os registos das últimas localizações deste lince, acrescenta ainda o Iberlince.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/encontraram-o-colar-de-nara-a-lince-libertada-este-ano-no-alentejo/


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2017 às 21:20)

Mais uma triste notícia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2017 às 21:33)

Pois infelizmente, no nosso país não existe respeito, por nada nem ninguém, hoje em dia já é muito deficil caminhar pela natureza, sem encontrar restos de lixo deixados pelo "bicho" Homem, e agora falando nestas atrocidadades contra a vida animal, porque ainda não se sabe se o tal lince está morto ou vivo, agora pergunto quando, será que todos nós vamos parar para refletir um pouco sobre a nossa curta estadia pela vida, até porque quando nós nascemos já muitas das espécies existiam, e algumas em melhor estado de conservação do que hoje em dia.
Eu quando vou caminhar levo sempre uma mochila e um saco só para apanhar o lixo que encontro pelo caminho, e não custa nada, ao contrário do que muita gente ainda pensa.
Mas, fico por aqui, porque se não isto "dava pano para mangas", como diz o povo.


----------



## belem (30 Set 2017 às 11:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois infelizmente, no nosso país não existe respeito, por nada nem ninguém, hoje em dia já é muito deficil caminhar pela natureza, sem encontrar restos de lixo deixados pelo "bicho" Homem, e agora falando nestas atrocidadades contra a vida animal, porque ainda não se sabe se o tal lince está morto ou vivo, agora pergunto quando, será que todos nós vamos parar para refletir um pouco sobre a nossa curta estadia pela vida, até porque quando nós nascemos já muitas das espécies existiam, e algumas em melhor estado de conservação do que hoje em dia.
> Eu quando vou caminhar levo sempre uma mochila e um saco só para apanhar o lixo que encontro pelo caminho, e não custa nada, ao contrário do que muita gente ainda pensa.
> Mas, fico por aqui, porque se não isto "dava pano para mangas", como diz o povo.



Fazes muito bem! Com um par de luvas, uns sacos de plástico e muita boa vontade, pode-se apanhar muito lixo (sobretudo plásticos, metais e vidros).

Neste preciso momento, deverá estar a decorrer esta ação de limpeza:

https://www.rostos.pt/inicio2.asp?cronica=26000573&mostra=2´

Pode parecer chocante, mas até em várias ilhas desertas do Pacífico, se vê muito lixo na praia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2017 às 19:29)

*DOIS LINCES ABATIDOS COM DEZENAS DE CHUMBOS EM ESPANHA*

A Guardia Civil espanhola está numa caça ao homem e pede ajuda aos cidadãos para encontrar os responsáveis pela morte de dois linces-ibéricos nas últimas duas semanas na Andaluzia. Um dos animais tinha cem chumbos no corpo.


“Um acidente não foi”, acredita o Serviço de Protecção da Natureza (Seprona) da Guardia Civil , citado pelo jornal espanhol _El País_. Nas radiografias realizadas na necropsia podem ver-se cerca de 100 chumbos de seis milímetros de diâmetro.






Foto: Iberlince



Pela grande quantidade de chumbos no cadáver, os investigadores acreditam que o disparo foi feito a pouca distância. “Não é um acidente de caça”, acrescentam as mesmas fontes do Seprona ouvidas pelo _El País_.

A Federação Andaluza de Caza já expressou o seu lamento e a “mais firme condenação” pela morte deste lince. Na sexta-feira passada divulgou uma nota onde diz que “quem comete este tipo de actos são delinquentes e criminosos e não caçadores”. “O caçador só é caçador quando respeita a Lei e ama o campo e a natureza.


**
http://www.wilder.pt/historias/dois-linces-abatidos-com-dezenas-de-chumbos-em-espanha/


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (12 Out 2017 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *DOIS LINCES ABATIDOS COM DEZENAS DE CHUMBOS EM ESPANHA*
> 
> A Guardia Civil espanhola está numa caça ao homem e pede ajuda aos cidadãos para encontrar os responsáveis pela morte de dois linces-ibéricos nas últimas duas semanas na Andaluzia. Um dos animais tinha cem chumbos no corpo.
> 
> ...


espero mesmo que  apanhem o culpado, é vergonhoso ver alguém tentar extinguir uma espécie animal propositadamente


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2017 às 20:03)

Venda de lince-ibérico no OLX investigada pelo Ministério Público







O Ministério Público está a investigar uma possível venda online de um lince-ibérico, espécie em vias de extinção.

Na origem da investigação - confirmada à Lusa pelo Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) - está um anúncio de venda "urgente" de um lince-ibérico por um preço "negociável" de 1500 euros, publicado no OLX.

O autor do anúncio referia também que o exemplar para venda tinha sido capturado com uma armadilha para raposas no concelho de Alcoutim, no Algarve.

"O animal é muito bravo, mas com o tempo irá ficar mais manso", prometia o anunciante, acrescentando que vendia o animal porque não queria "ser apanhado com ele em casa" e porque já teria atacado o filho "inúmeras vezes".


A Lusa questionou o ICNF sobre o caso, por ser o organismo do Ministério do Ambiente que coordena em Portugal o programa ibérico de conservação, reprodução e libertação na natureza desta espécie em risco de extinção, e o Instituto respondeu que "o caso se encontra em tramitação junto do Ministério Público".

A tramitação pelo Ministério Público foi também invocada pela ICNF para não adiantar, de momento, mais detalhes sobre o caso.

A Lusa questionou também a GNR e fonte do Comando Territorial de Faro da GNR confirmou que "o SEPNA está a cargo do caso", mas escusando-se a avançar mais informações por a investigação estar a decorrer.

Uma fonte policial disse à Lusa, no entanto, que a fotografia que acompanhava o anúncio foi retirada de uma reportagem televisiva, havendo a hipótese de o autor do anúncio nem ter o animal para vender.

"Mas sabe-se que desapareceu um lince em agosto na zona de Alcoutim e em setembro foi encontrada uma coleira, que pode pertencer a esse animal e foi entregue ao Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF) para determinar a quem pertencia. Isto já permite também pensar que o animal possa mesmo ter sido capturado e posto à venda", afirmou a mesma fonte.

Alcoutim é um dos 16 concelhos do distrito de Faro, situado no nordeste algarvio e que faz fronteira com o município de Mértola, onde se encontra o território português escolhido para acolher os primeiros linces-ibéricos libertados no âmbito do programa de recuperação da espécie realizado por Espanha e Portugal.

O ICNF gere também o Centro de Reprodução do lince-ibérico que existe em Portugal e que está localizado em Silves, também no Algarve, mas preferiu não avançar mais detalhes, além da informação de que o Ministério Público está a tramitar o caso.


https://www.jn.pt/justica/interior/...ga-venda-de-lince-iberico-no-olx-8985970.html


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2017 às 03:39)

Estou farto de dizer que ha controlo de predadores na zona de Alcoutim por parte de cacadores. Infelizmente ha autarquias no Algarve que estao cheias de boys e girls a viver as custas de quem trabalha, sao uns parasitas e conheco muitos exemplos no sotavento algarvio, especialmente para as bandas do Guadiana... mas nao ha dinheiro para por guardas no terreno a vigiar estas coisas. Se o Estado cumprisse o seu papel de vigilancia do territorio... mas nao cumpre, prefere alimentar o parasitismo de alguns tipos de funcionarios publicos e do Estado paralelo. 


 E como a ASAE, parece que so sabe andar em cima de quem tem negocios junto a praia, mas nao poe os pes na serra e no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## lreis (15 Dez 2017 às 11:03)

frederico disse:


> Estou farto de dizer que ha controlo de predadores na zona de Alcoutim por parte de cacadores. Infelizmente ha autarquias no Algarve que estao cheias de boys e girls a viver as custas de quem trabalha, sao uns parasitas e conheco muitos exemplos no sotavento algarvio, especialmente para as bandas do Guadiana... mas nao ha dinheiro para por guardas no terreno a vigiar estas coisas. Se o Estado cumprisse o seu papel de vigilancia do territorio... mas nao cumpre, prefere alimentar o parasitismo de alguns tipos de funcionarios publicos e do Estado paralelo.
> 
> 
> E como a ASAE, parece que so sabe andar em cima de quem tem negocios junto a praia, mas nao poe os pes na serra e no Baixo Alentejo.



Nada disto me surpreende, e muito embora, me custe dizer isto, esta situação é só uma ponta do icebergue...um lince no OLX, tinha tudo para correr mal. Não nos iludamos o Estado não quer saber do território, estão por conta dos locais ou de organizações destes. Uns bem intencionados, outros nem tanto. Como se muda este estado de coisas? Para já, só vejo através de eleições , para que o paradigma da visão do território  mude.
Controle de predadores? eu acho que só deixará de ser questão quando deixar de haver caça, até lá será "via verde" para o que se queira apanhar, vivo ou morto e como se quiser, como está bem de ver.


----------



## lreis (15 Dez 2017 às 11:04)

lreis disse:


> Nada disto me surpreende, e muito embora, me custe dizer isto, esta situação é só uma ponta do icebergue...um lince no OLX, tinha tudo para correr mal. Não nos iludamos o Estado não quer saber do território, estão por conta dos locais ou de organizações destes. Uns bem intencionados, outros nem tanto. Como se muda este estado de coisas? Para já, só vejo através de eleições , para que o paradigma da visão do território  mude.
> Controle de predadores? eu acho que só deixará de ser questão quando deixar de haver caça, até lá será "via verde" para o que se queira apanhar, vivo ou morto e como se quiser, como está bem de ver.



Atenção que a ASAE não tem qualquer competência nesta matéria. Isto é assunto para uma acção conjunta de GNR, ICNF, Policia Judiciária


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2017 às 13:35)

Mencionei a ASAE porque e um exemplo de outra area em que o Estado se demite de vigiar o interior.

Entretanto ja me disseram que nas aldeias da serra ja andam caes vadios de novo. Final de epoca de caca. Todos os anos a mesma coisa. Abandonam os caes velhos. Consequencia? Daqui a uns tempos comecam a aparecer galinhas mortas e alguem no silencio da noite colocara venenos. Morrem gatos, caes, passaros, raposas, e quem sabe, se um dia tambem nao morrera um lince. A triste e infeliz saga continua e mantemos habitos que cheiram a Terceiro Mundo.


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2017 às 13:38)

Em algumas dessas reservas de caca da zona de Alcoutim e do Alentejo nao cacam so coelhos e lebres. Em algumas cacam umas flamingas brasileiras ou romenas que andam em migracao por estes meses pela zona e costumam pousar aos fins-de-semana a noite. As autoridades andam infelizmente a dormir. Isto nao mete apenas armadilhas, venenos, caca furtiva, e triste e degradante.


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Dez 2017 às 18:31)

Snifa disse:


> Venda de lince-ibérico no OLX investigada pelo Ministério Público
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já se soube se apanharam esta besta que o estava a vender?


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

frederico disse:


> Mencionei a ASAE porque e um exemplo de outra area em que o Estado se demite de vigiar o interior.
> 
> Entretanto ja me disseram que nas aldeias da serra ja andam caes vadios de novo. Final de epoca de caca. Todos os anos a mesma coisa. Abandonam os caes velhos. Consequencia? Daqui a uns tempos comecam a aparecer galinhas mortas e alguem no silencio da noite colocara venenos. Morrem gatos, caes, passaros, raposas, e quem sabe, se um dia tambem nao morrera um lince. A triste e infeliz saga continua e mantemos habitos que cheiram a Terceiro Mundo.



Choca-me a forma como sempre meteste os caçadores todos no mesmo saco, sou caçador há mais de 10 anos e nunca vi cães a serem abandonados, nem vi "flamingas brasileiras", não digo que isso não ocorra, mas está longe de ser a regra...

Nunca te vi a falar dos inúmeros locais em que os caçadores com criam pontos de alimentação ou abeberamento artificiais e fazem sementeiras para a caça, não fosse isso e em anos de seca as mortalidades ao nível da fauna silvestre seriam enormes.

Nem que a introdução dos linces no Vale do Guadiana só foi possível graças à colaboração das organizações de caçadores.

Nem da colaboração que os caçadores fazem na monitorização da doença hemorrágica viral dos coelhos

Nem do lince de nome Hongo que viveu na Herdade dos Aivados em Vila Nova de Milfontes durante meses com total apoio da Z.C. Associativa Local. (infelizmente acabou por dispersar e foi atropelado na A23).

*Tens uma visão algo enviesada da caça em Portugal, talvez tenhas tido azar com os caçadores com quem te cruzaste e eles sejam de facto umas bestas...*

A caça e os caçadores estão a mudar! A nova geração de caçadores olha para a caça numa perspectiva ecológica e sustentável, olhando para a caça como uma excelente ferramenta de gestão, conservação de fauna silvestre e de valorização económica das regiões mais desfavorecidas do Interior do País.

P.S. Os cães que dizes abandonados, são na maioria das vezes cães que se perdem durante a caça, nenhum caçador que se preze abandona o seu cão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2017 às 19:01)

*População de lince ibérico superará 500 animais este ano*

A população de lince ibérico em Portugal e Espanha ultrapassará os 500 animais no fim do ano, afirmou esta terça-feira o conselheiro do Meio Ambiente e Ordenamento do Território da região da Andaluzia.

Em declarações aos jornalistas, José Fiscal indicou que há um aumento de 25 indivíduos em relação a 2016 e que, só naquela região, o número de lince-ibérico supera os 400, registando-se aumentos em várias áreas.

No próximo ano serão libertados 31 animais nas áreas de reintrodução no habitat selvagem para continuar a fazer aumentar a população dos felinos.

"No início da década havia 95 exemplares em liberdade", disse à margem da abertura de uma passagem inferior para animais na autoestrada que liga Almonte a El Rocío.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2017-12-19-Populacao-de-lince-iberico-superara-500-animais-este-ano


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2017 às 10:17)

MSantos, o meu pai e cacador e director de uma reserva, nao sou fundamentalista contra a caca... mas no Sul ao longo dos anos vi estas coisas. Toda a gente sabe que diferencas existem em todo o lado. Mas no Sul vi coisas que por exemplo em Espanha nunca vi. E ja acompanhei cacadas em ambos os paises. Devo dizer-te que para minha revolta vi caes serem abandonados, por serem velhos, e ja nao terem o faro tao apurado. Hoje em dia ja e raro, ha 20 anos nao era tanto. E os caes com medo dos tiros tambem ficavam ... fala com pessoas idosas das aldeias algarvias e confirmaras. E para ser feita justica, ha malta da Columbofilia que tambem nao se porta bem. Conheco um que ha 10 dez anos matou dois corvos a tiro porque voavam com o bando dos pombos!


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2017 às 10:59)

Não sei se foi isto que o Frederico viu no Sul e não em Espanha, mas na Espanha também existe abandono de cães de caça e não só (até existe tortura de cães de caça (feita por «galgueros»))...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Dez 2017 às 13:20)

frederico disse:


> Hoje em dia ja e raro



É raro uma ova. Continua a acontecer amiúde! Há algo de errado com pessoas que dizem gostar muito de aves e outros animais e andam aos tiros a eles. E para que não haja dúvidas, o meu pai foi caçador imensos anos. Deixou depois de muitos anos de insistência minha. Muitos anos a implorar para que deixasse (para além do óbvio tinha imenso medo de tiros acidentais, quedas, poços, etc) e muitos anos a chamar-lhe a atenção para o óbvio: não se mata o que se ama. Felizmente lá surtiu efeito. Nunca teve cão e era o caçador mais incompetente do país. As coisas erradas não deixam de ser erradas se forem praticadas por alguém que amamos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

*ENTREVISTA: “VAMOS ATINGIR OS OBJECTIVOS QUE TRAÇÁMOS PARA O LINCE-IBÉRICO”*

*



*

WILDER: O Projecto Life Iberlince, com um orçamento total de mais de 34 milhões de euros, termina este ano. O que se segue na conservação do lince-ibérico?

Miguel Angel Simón: De facto, o Life Iberlince termina a 31 de Dezembro de 2018. É um projecto ibérico que juntou Portugal, Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia e Andaluzia. Neste momento as várias administrações têm orçamento para continuar a trabalhar. Ainda assim, já começámos a preparar um novo projecto Life, o Iberlince II, que será apresentado à Comissão Europeia em meados de Setembro de 2018 e que começará nos primeiros meses de 2019.

W: E quais serão os objectivos prioritários na conservação do lince?
Miguel Angel Simón: Em 2018 vamos finalizar o projecto e espero que alcancemos os objectivos que definimos para o Iberlince I. Ou seja, conseguir 115 fêmeas territoriais na Andaluzia (90 fêmeas na Serra Morena e 25 em Doñana) e, pelo menos, cinco fêmeas territoriais por cada nova área de reintrodução fora da Andaluzia. Para o futuro projecto Life Iberlince II, que vai coordenar as acções de conservação futuras, os objectivos serão manter a população andaluza, consolidar as áreas de reintrodução fora da Andaluzia e estabelecer uma ligação efectiva entre todas as zonas de presença e reintrodução. Para isso trabalharemos em duas novas zonas: Río Hortiga (Extremadura) e Sierra Harana (Andaluzia) para tentar iniciar novas reintroduções.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/entrevista-vamos-atingir-objectivos-que-tracamos-para-lince-iberico/


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

*HOJE É DIA DE SOLTAR LINCES EM PORTUGAL*

*



*

_Odelouca_, uma fêmea, e _Ouriço_, um macho, nasceram em cativeiro em Silves e serão libertados hoje, dia 1 de Março, na natureza, em Serpa. Pela primeira vez, a reintrodução de lince-ibérico acontece fora do concelho de Mértola.

Estes dois linces vão juntar-se à única população selvagem de lince-ibérico em Portugal, no Vale do Guadiana, no Alentejo. Aqui vivem 41 felinos de uma espécie Em Perigo de extinção.

Ambos nasceram na Primavera de 2017 no Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince-ibérico (CNRLI), em Silves. _Odelouca_ é filha de _Era_e integra a primeira ninhada desta fêmea em oito anos de cativeiro. _Ouriço_ tem menos de um ano de idade e ascendência genética de _Hermes_e _Fresa_.


http://www.wilder.pt/historias/hoje-dia-soltar-linces-portugal/


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

A serra de Serpa tem boas condições aparentes. Bons Matos , baixa presença humana e solos ruins de xisto, o que deve afastar os grandes projectos de olival intensivo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

Novos residentes no concelho de Serpa
Casal de linces libertados hoje no Vale do Guadiana


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2018 às 19:30)

*Fêmea de lince-ibérico encontrada morta com sinais de atropelamento*







Niassa, uma fêmea de lince-ibérico nascida em Silves, foi encontrada morta junto à A22 em Olhão. O animal apresentava sinais de atropelamento e não era visto desde a semana passada.

Uma fêmea de lince-ibérico com de dois anos foi encontrada morta com sinais de atropelamento, na A22, próximo de Olhão, anunciou esta sexta-feira o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF). Nascida no Centro de Reprodução em Cativeiro em Silves, a fêmea Niassa tinha sido libertada na área de reintrodução do Vale do Guadiana em 2017, onde outros linces estabilizaram já território.

“O animal realizou vários movimentos percorrendo uma área alargada como é habitual na fase exploratória a seguir à libertação e antes de estabilizar um território. Desde o final do Verão de 2017 que Niassa deixou de ser detetada na área de reintrodução, quer por emissão de sinal, quer por foto-armadilhagem, sendo dada como desaparecida”, refere o instituto num comunicado enviado à agência Lusa.


https://observador.pt/2018/04/20/fe...encontrada-morta-com-sinais-de-atropelamento/


----------



## Pek (28 Abr 2018 às 20:58)

*La población de lince ronda ya los 600 ejemplares tras esquivar la extinción*
La población de lince ibérico ronda ya los 600 ejemplares en libertad -según los últimos datos- tras bordear y esquivar la extinción a principios del siglo, cuando el censo descendió dramáticamente de los cien.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2018 às 17:47)

Mais uma morte de um lince 

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/morreu-olmo-o-lince-iberico-que-foi-atropelado-no-alentejo


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2018 às 01:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais uma morte de um lince
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/morreu-olmo-o-lince-iberico-que-foi-atropelado-no-alentejo



O atropelamento continua a ser a principal causa de morte dos linces e não há muito que se possa fazer para remediar isso, dada a grande capacidade de dispersão destes animais.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2018 às 23:57)

*Este ano já nasceram 12 crias de lince ibérico*

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/este-ano-ja-nasceram-12-crias-de-lince-iberico-9363603.html


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2018 às 15:42)

As primeiras imagens das quatro crias da Lince Malva. 

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-05-21-As-primeiras-imagens-das-quatro-crias-da-lince-Malva


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2018 às 19:01)

A 1.000 km em linha reta


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2018 às 00:31)

Pois, já são muitos os casos em que se libertam linces em Espanha ou em Portugal e acabam por ir até ao país vizinho.
A ver onde chega esse lince.


----------



## Pek (4 Jun 2018 às 10:58)

Embora neste caso do lince de Barcelona as distâncias sejam ainda maiores, isto me lembra da história de Kentaro:






Em princípio, o lince será capturado para revisão e mudança do colar transmissor. Ainda não foi decidido o que será feito a seguir.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2018 às 11:18)

belem disse:


> Pois, já são muitos os casos em que se libertam linces em Espanha ou em Portugal e acabam por ir até ao país vizinho.
> A ver onde chega esse lince.



Esperemos que não seja atropelado como acontece frequentemente a estes linces errantes...


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2018 às 13:22)

Sim, são já vários os casos em que são atropelados linces errantes,  tanto em Portugal como em Espanha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

*Governo investe meio milhão para que linces regressem a Silves em Novembro*

A evacuação foi um sucesso, mas já se pensa no futuro e no regresso dos linces o mais rápido possível






*Não foi tarde, nem foi cedo, foi «na altura certa» que os 29 linces do Centro Nacional de Reprodução de Lince Ibérico (CNRLI), em Silves, foram evacuados. Os animais foram retirados do centro no dia 8 de Agosto, para evitar que pudessem ser vítimas do incêndio que entrou nas instalações e destruiu parte dos cercados, precisamente o local onde estes vivem.*

Ontem, segunda-feira, o ministro do Ambiente visitou o centro, o único em Portugal dedicado à recuperação desta espécie em vias de extinção, para ver com os seus olhos os estragos causados pelo fogo e anunciar um investimento de cerca de 500 mil euros, a avançar o mais rápido possível, para reconstruir o que as chamas destruíram e proceder a algumas melhorias.

«No início da próxima semana, vamos abrir um concurso para que, em final de Setembro, início de Outubro, possamos começar as obras, começando pelos cercados», anunciou João Matos Fernandes.

Notícia completa em: http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/08...inces-de-silves-regressem-a-casa-em-novembro/


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2018 às 12:34)

"Na sequência do afogamento de dois linces numa charca de rega e no sentido de evitar incidentes similares, o proprietário do terreno, com o apoio da equipa de técnicos do Departamento de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas do Alentejo, implementou uma estrutura em madeira que permite a saída de mamíferos na charca, mesmo quando o nível de água desce. Pretende-se desta forma evitar novos afogamentos de linces e de outras espécies.
As crias da fêmea Malva, nascidas este ano, estão a ser monitorizadas pelos técnicos e vigilantes da natureza e encontram-se bem. O ICNF está a proceder também ao levantamento de outras charcas com características similares, que possam existir na área de reintrodução ou nos locais para onde alguns exemplares dispersaram naturalmente e se fixaram."


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2018 às 23:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Na sequência do afogamento de dois linces numa charca de rega e no sentido de evitar incidentes similares, o proprietário do terreno, com o apoio da equipa de técnicos do Departamento de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas do Alentejo, implementou uma estrutura em madeira que permite a saída de mamíferos na charca, mesmo quando o nível de água desce. Pretende-se desta forma evitar novos afogamentos de linces e de outras espécies.
> As crias da fêmea Malva, nascidas este ano, estão a ser monitorizadas pelos técnicos e vigilantes da natureza e encontram-se bem. O ICNF está a proceder também ao levantamento de outras charcas com características similares, que possam existir na área de reintrodução ou nos locais para onde alguns exemplares dispersaram naturalmente e se fixaram."



Não percebo porque é que este tipo de estruturas são construidas sem uma forma de precaver este tipo de situações. Desta vez foram os linces o que dá mais visibilidade ao problema, mas há por aí inúmeras estruturas deste tipo que são verdadeiras armadilhas para a fauna e até para pessoas...


----------



## Devas (30 Dez 2018 às 17:08)

*Espanha. Lince-ibérico encontrado morto com 300 chumbos no corpo*
Um lince-ibérico foi encontrado morto, esta sexta-feira, em Córdoba, Espanha. A causa da morte foram 300 chumbos de caçadeira. A denúncia foi feita no Twitter, por Miguel Simón, diretor do Life+Iberlince, um programa de conservação destes animais.

*https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ico-encontrado-morto-com-300-chumbos-no-corpo

*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 17:43)

Devas disse:


> *Espanha. Lince-ibérico encontrado morto com 300 chumbos no corpo*
> Um lince-ibérico foi encontrado morto, esta sexta-feira, em Córdoba, Espanha. A causa da morte foram 300 chumbos de caçadeira. A denúncia foi feita no Twitter, por Miguel Simón, diretor do Life+Iberlince, um programa de conservação destes animais.
> 
> *https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ico-encontrado-morto-com-300-chumbos-no-corpo
> ...



O Homem é mesmo um ser desprezível, que parece não descansar enquanto não matar tudo á sua volta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Dez 2018 às 18:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O Homem é mesmo um ser desprezível, que parece não descansar enquanto não matar tudo á sua volta.



Somos simultaneamente o melhor e o pior que existe no planeta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 18:25)

*LINCE-IBÉRICO ENCONTRADO MORTO PERTO DE MÉRTOLA*

_Mistral_ foi encontrado atropelado na estrada nacional 122, no mesmo local onde outro lince tinha morrido em Maio passado. Este será um ponto negro de atropelamentos para esta espécie, segundo o ICNF.

Este macho de lince-ibérico foi encontrado ontem, dia 2 de Janeiro, a cerca de 10 quilómetros de Mértola, junto à Herdade da Cela, com sinais de atropelamento, segundo um comunicado divulgado esta tarde pelo Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF). O animal foi recolhido cerca das 09h00 pela equipa de monitorização do ICNF sediada no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana.

_Mistral_ nasceu em 2015 no Centro de Reprodução em Cativeiro de Lince Ibérico de Zarza de Granadilla, em Espanha e foi libertado no concelho de Mértola a 13 de Maio de 2016. Fazia parte do grupo de animais reintroduzidos na natureza, para ajudar a consolidar a população selvagem do Vale do Guadiana.

Segundo o ICNF, “_Mistral_ fixou-se na Herdade da Cela onde manteve um território de cerca de 10 km2 e terá acasalado duas vezes com a fêmea _Moreira_, sendo o provável progenitor de quatro crias”.

https://www.wilder.pt/historias/lin...7GIYI9T-ZgM_nSCPMLmc92NI8OEaUSFuMVaB6QKPlEOtU

Infelizmente mais uma notícia triste de mais um atropelamento de um lince, longo ao inicio do ano, o nosso território para além de ser pequeno comparado com Espanha, tem uma grande rede de estradas, e com grande afluencia de transito.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jun 2019 às 07:24)

Boas notícias!

*Ninhada de 5 crias de lince-ibérico, no Vale do Guadiana*

A população de lince-ibérico do Vale do Guadiana prossegue em incremento e, após a atual época de libertações ter terminado, chegou o momento de detetar as crias nascidas em 2019.
Antevê-se que 12 fêmeas poderão ter-se reproduzido. Até ao momento, já foram observadas 10 crias, provenientes de 3 fêmeas, todas aparentando boas condições físicas e que, no final de maio, terão cerca de 2 meses de idade.
Lagunilla, fêmea libertada em 2015, originária do centro de reprodução de Granadilla, em Espanha, e atualmente com 5 anos, pariu 2 crias, sendo esta a sua quarta criação.
Nairóbi, uma fêmea selvagem com 3 anos, que imigrou da população de Doñana em 2017, teve a sua primeira ninhada com um total de 3 crias.
Finalmente, Lluvia, uma fêmea de 5 anos, solta em 2015 e também oriunda do centro de Granadilla, foi filmada com a sua segunda ninhada, constituída por 5 crias, sendo o primeiro registo deste quantitativo para o Vale do Guadiana e um dos poucos até agora observados em liberdade.
O facto de todos os pequenos linces estarem vivos aos 2 meses de idade e já se encontrarem a acompanhar a mãe, reflete a boa qualidade da zona de reintrodução, especialmente no que diz respeito à abundância de presas, mas também da grande capacidade demonstrada pela fêmea Lluvia para cuidar da sua prole.
As previsões apontam para cerca de 30 nascimentos em 2019, no Vale do Guadiana, o que se traduz num ligeiro acréscimo relativamente ao ano anterior.

ICNF, 4 de junho de 2019

Mais imagens em:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 13:20)

Thomar disse:


> Boas notícias!
> 
> *Ninhada de 5 crias de lince-ibérico, no Vale do Guadiana*
> 
> ...



São excelentes notícias para o nosso país, esperemos que o lince continue no bom caminho.


----------



## frederico (9 Jun 2019 às 14:14)

Por acaso já sabem os resultados da necrópsia do lince que apareceu morto perto da estrada que vai para São Pedro de Solis há dias?

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ico-libertado-em-mertola-foi-encontrado-morto

Conheço bem esta estrada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 21:45)

*Quatro linces-ibéricos mortos “às mãos de caçadores” desde o início do ano em Castilla-La Mancha*
Outros quatro linces terão morrido atropelados na mesma região em 2019.

Desde o início do ano já morreram pelo menos quatro linces-ibéricos “às mãos de caçadores” nos Montes de Toledo, na comunidade autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha, no Centro de Espanha, denunciou a organização espanhola Ecologistas em Acção (_Ecologistas en Acción_). Os animais faziam parte do programa de reintrodução da espécie LIFE+Iberlince em Portugal e Espanha.

As autoridades de Castilla-La Mancha confirmaram a morte dos quatro linces, acrescentando, segundo o diário _El País_, que morreram também outros quatro espécimes atropelados este ano. O que significa que, desde o início do ano, morreram naquela região oito linces.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/10/03/c...BWlaIET_1ssA4XOAw99zH_LtRXQUu-BFSZxjLvthn9pCQ

É muito triste saber que em pleno século XXI, ainda existe este tipo de caçadores que matam os linces, porque devem pensar que eles lhes comem os coelhos todos, e daí já não caçam mais nada, e ainda muitos deles quando se fala na reintrodução do lince vem logo "armados" em defensores, dizendo que conseguem coabitar todos, em prol da defesa do sector cinegético.
Não quero com isto dizer que sejam todos os caçadores iguais, mas depois lá está "paga o justo pelo pecador", e o sector cinegético fica manchado pela negativa.


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2019 às 10:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Quatro linces-ibéricos mortos “às mãos de caçadores” desde o início do ano em Castilla-La Mancha*
> Outros quatro linces terão morrido atropelados na mesma região em 2019.
> 
> Desde o início do ano já morreram pelo menos quatro linces-ibéricos “às mãos de caçadores” nos Montes de Toledo, na comunidade autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha, no Centro de Espanha, denunciou a organização espanhola Ecologistas em Acção (_Ecologistas en Acción_). Os animais faziam parte do programa de reintrodução da espécie LIFE+Iberlince em Portugal e Espanha.
> ...



A ser verdade é uma enorme mancha para os caçadores e actividade cinegética... 

Há caçadores que fazem enormes esforços para manter as suas populações de coelhos saudáveis para permitir a caça e manter os linces, se não fossem os caçadores não teria havido condições para a reintrodução no Vale do Guadiana. Depois há outros, felizmente cada vez menos, que só querem destruir...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Out 2019 às 13:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Quatro linces-ibéricos mortos “às mãos de caçadores” desde o início do ano em Castilla-La Mancha*
> Outros quatro linces terão morrido atropelados na mesma região em 2019.
> 
> Desde o início do ano já morreram pelo menos quatro linces-ibéricos “às mãos de caçadores” nos Montes de Toledo, na comunidade autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha, no Centro de Espanha, denunciou a organização espanhola Ecologistas em Acção (_Ecologistas en Acción_). Os animais faziam parte do programa de reintrodução da espécie LIFE+Iberlince em Portugal e Espanha.
> ...



Matar, matar, matar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2019 às 13:55)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Matar, matar, matar.



Pois infelizmente parece que é a palavra de ordem, o Homem, mata os animais só porque sim, e mata também outro ser humano só porque foi traído, ou por tantos outros motivos como tem acontecido nos últimos tempos.
Mas este assunto dos linces, só vem ajudar a descredibilizar ainda mais todo o sector cinegético, que todos em conjunto podiamos ajudar a revitalizar de outra maneira, eu falo no que vejo, aqui a associação de caçadores, não mantem sequer uma palavra que seja com os agricultores, e assim fica dificil para ambos os lados.
Muitos agricultores estão com a corda ao pescoço devido aos prejuízos causados pelo javalis.


----------



## hurricane (4 Out 2019 às 16:05)

Na Bélgica tambem mataram uma loba gravida, uma especie que apareceu na Belgica o ano passado ao fim de mais de 100 anos! Ja existem ONGs a dar 30 mil euros a quem encontrar o cacador! Espero que lhe facam a devida justica! É nojento matar animais por prazer, principalmente especies quase extintas! Doentes mentais! Fiquei com tanta raiva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2019 às 16:11)

hurricane disse:


> Na Bélgica tambem mataram uma loba gravida, uma especie que apareceu na Belgica o ano passado ao fim de mais de 100 anos! Ja existem ONGs a dar 30 mil euros a quem encontrar o cacador! Espero que lhe facam a devida justica! É nojento matar animais por prazer, principalmente especies quase extintas! Doentes mentais! Fiquei com tanta raiva!



E é caso mesmo para dar muita raiva, pois o problema é que por muito que encontrem esse caçador, o que nunca acontece como é hábito, esses 30 mil euros, até pode ser uma boa recompensa, mas já não traz o animal de volta.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2019 às 17:26)

Um desses quatro linces abatidos era uma fêmea que tinha tido, em abril, uma ninhada de 4. Deste modo, a tragédia pode ainda ser maior se as crias não conseguirem sobreviver sem a mãe, o que é muito provável.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Out 2019 às 17:41)

Nunca, por mais anos que viva, vou conseguir perceber o motivo pelo qual alguém consegue sentir prazer, bem-estar, satisfação e, até, orgulho em matar seja o que for. Eu consigo entender que se mate por defesa (acho que todos temos em nós a capacidade de matar em determinadas circunstâncias!), que se cace por uma questão de necessidade e/ou sobrevivência. Como desporto, enoja-me. E eu cresci rodeada de caçadores. Não entendia na altura, continuo a não entender e acho que nunca entenderei. Causar morte e e/ou sofrimento por gosto ou por desporto, como alguns lhe chamam, é uma coisa que não tem qualquer cabimento na minha forma de ver o mundo.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2019 às 18:14)

Para além da tragédia que corresponde à perda de 4 indivíduos, possivelmente 8, por esta ação barbara. É também um golpe terrível no esforço de recuperação de uma espécie que se encontra ainda um limiar muito sensível. Com atitudes criminosas como estas, dificilmente, num horizonte próximo, esta espécie poderá entrar numa situação de relativa normalidade, podendo desenvolver-se e a expandir-se sem o auxílio humano.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2019 às 19:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Nunca, por mais anos que viva, vou conseguir perceber o motivo pelo qual alguém consegue sentir prazer, bem-estar, satisfação e, até, orgulho em matar seja o que for. Eu consigo entender que se mate por defesa (acho que todos temos em nós a capacidade de matar em determinadas circunstâncias!), que se cace por uma questão de necessidade e/ou sobrevivência. Como desporto, enoja-me. E eu cresci rodeada de caçadores. Não entendia na altura, continuo a não entender e acho que nunca entenderei. Causar morte e e/ou sofrimento por gosto ou por desporto, como alguns lhe chamam, é uma coisa que não tem qualquer cabimento na minha forma de ver o mundo.



Faço exactamente das tuas palavras as minhas, ainda não consigo entender como é que existe caçadores que gostam de andar por aí ao tiros, como se estivessem a ler um livro ou a beber um café, para eles tudo é um hobbie, ou um pasatempo, mas que neste caso envolve a morte de um animal.
Eu sempre cresci e vivo no campo, a manhã de domingo se quiser dormir um pouco até mais tarde, é para esquecer com o tiroteio, e os chumbos a baterem nas janelas e telhados, resultado, tenho de acordar logo, ir para a rua, e fazer de "guarda da caça". pois eles esquecem-se das distancias de segurança.

@Dan, pois certamente não será muito fácil, as crias sobreviverem sem a presença da sua progenitora, precisam de aprender muito, com que sabe de melhor.


----------



## hurricane (4 Out 2019 às 22:56)

Também nao entendo e acho que devia ser um crime punido por lei! Nao ha desculpa!


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2019 às 01:23)

Essas armadilhas são normalmente colocadas para apanhar raposas, coelhos, lebres ou texugos. Infelizmente, em Espanha ainda são vendidas de forma ilegal. Há uns 15 anos tomei conhecimento do caso de uma criança que ficou gravemente ferida na Beira Baixa com uma destas armadilhas. São perigosíssimas até para o Homem.


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2019 às 01:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Faço exactamente das tuas palavras as minhas, ainda não consigo entender como é que existe caçadores que gostam de andar por aí ao tiros, como se estivessem a ler um livro ou a beber um café, para eles tudo é um hobbie, ou um pasatempo, mas que neste caso envolve a morte de um animal.
> Eu sempre cresci e vivo no campo, a manhã de domingo se quiser dormir um pouco até mais tarde, é para esquecer com o tiroteio, e os chumbos a baterem nas janelas e telhados, resultado, tenho de acordar logo, ir para a rua, e fazer de "guarda da caça". pois eles esquecem-se das distancias de segurança.
> 
> @Dan, pois certamente não será muito fácil, as crias sobreviverem sem a presença da sua progenitora, precisam de aprender muito, com que sabe de melhor.



A caça tem tendência para desaparecer. O número de caçadores caiu a pique nos últimos anos, cerca de 50%, e vai continuar a cair. As novas gerações não caçam. Vão para o ginásio, viajam, fazem surf. Será uma morte lenta. Além disso é um desporto caríssimo, para quem tem matilhas. Pode ficar a mais de 500 euros em despesa por mês!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Out 2019 às 02:29)

"Um desporto". Matar como modalidade desportiva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2019 às 09:26)

frederico disse:


> Essas armadilhas são normalmente colocadas para apanhar raposas, coelhos, lebres ou texugos. Infelizmente, em Espanha ainda são vendidas de forma ilegal. Há uns 15 anos tomei conhecimento do caso de uma criança que ficou gravemente ferida na Beira Baixa com uma destas armadilhas. São perigosíssimas até para o Homem.



Até podem ser colocadas para esse tipo de animais, mas a armadilha não é selectiva, ou seja ela apanha quem lá cair, seja um cão, gato, ou mesmo uma criança como tu referes. 
Essas armadilhas deveriam de ser proibidas a sua venda principalmente.
Os agricultores vão ter de saber lidar com a presença do javali, como já sabem com a vespa asiática, ou com outras plantas invasoras.
Eu só não sei é como é que existe caçadores, que faltam ao trabalho á quinta-feira para irem caçar, e a falta fica automaticamente justificada, se eu for ao médico tenho de pedir justificação, são estas coisas que nunca vou entender.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2019 às 12:08)

É tudo ilegal, as armadilhas, o abate de linces e de outros predadores. São atos criminosos. As entidades competentes devem identificar os culpados e aplicar o castigo devido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2019 às 12:54)

Dan disse:


> É tudo ilegal, as armadilhas, o abate de linces e de outros predadores. São atos criminosos. As entidades competentes devem identificar os culpados e aplicar o castigo devido.



O problema é que esses indivíduos, que cometem esses actos criminosos, nunca são apanhados, ficam sempre impunes, ou então quando são o juíz depois acaba logo por os libertar, como acontece aos incediários, a justiça no nosso país deixa muito a desejar.


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2019 às 13:54)




----------



## frederico (12 Nov 2019 às 07:47)

Não levei máquina, levo da próxima vez. Mas andei em terras do Andévalo recentemente e falei com caçadores. Esta região tinha das maiores densidades de coelho-bravo da Península, e compreende a região em torno de Vilablanca, Sanlucar do Guadiana ou El Granado. Actualmente os coelhos são raros, mas tem aumentado a caça grossa, javalis e veados. Nesta região o lince foi relativamente abundante até ao início dos anos 90. Actualmente, consequência da seca, os azinhais estão a morrer. Além disso, a área de matagal tem sido reduzida, devido a grande projectos de regadio. Mas ainda é possível recuperar um pouco os habitats. Segundo os caçadores, uma das causas da redução da caça miúda foi o abandono quase total das culturas tradicionais de cereais e leguminosas. 






A paisagem é idêntica à dos concelhos de Castro Marim e Alcoutim, mas genericamente menos acidentada. Os solos e o clima também são idênticos. 

Já agora... o «cancro do montado».

_La dehesa es una piara de cerdos atiborrándose de bellotas debajo de una encina o un alcornoque. Al menos, esa es la imagen icónica que pervive en el imaginario colectivo y que define este singular ecosistema. El cerdo ibérico, una raza única que se cría en libertad en este hábitat propio de la Península Ibérica, es un auténtico tesoro del que extraemos uno de nuestros manjares más preciados: el jamón ibérico de bellota. Pero*la dehesa se muere lentamente*. Este museo natural lleva casi tres décadas sufriendo un mal, la seca de la encina, que acaba aniquilando estos árboles centenarios y que amenaza con llevarse por delante uno de los productos estrella de la gastronomía mundial.

La seca es un enfermedad que, según cifras del Centro de Investigaciones Científicas y Tecnológicas de Extremadura (Cicytex), afecta ya a más de 75.000 hectáreas de dehesa en Extremadura (un 5% del total). En Andalucía, la situación es más grave si cabe. Huelva, una provincia que cuenta con alrededor de 4.500 explotaciones ganaderas, ha perdido sólo en 10 años más de 10.000 hectáreas de encinas de sus dehesas a causa de esta enfermedad y, según cifras de la Asociación Agraria de Jóvenes Agricultores (Asaja), en este periodo de tiempo*se han cortado más de 457.000 pies de encinas y alcornoques*. Lo peor es que su avance ha sido lento pero imparable. A día de hoy no existe antídoto que frene la seca y los científicos hablan con desesperación del "cáncer de la dehesa"._








_"La seca es una enfermedad causada por distintos factores. Uno de ellos es la acción de un patógeno, la fitóftora (Phytophthora cinnamomi), que entra por las raíces que se encuentran en el subsuelo, las pudre e impide que sean capaces de absorber el agua y los nutrientes. Los árboles acaban secándose de forma irremediable", explica Alejandro Solla, uno de los investigadores de la Universidad de Extremadura que estudia desde hace años el problema. Pero el drama no acaba con la pérdida del árbol.*La tierra en la que ha habido un foco de seca queda baldía e inutilizable para siempre.*La replantación resulta inútil.

José Joaquín Suárez ha dedicado toda su vida al cuidado de este ecosistema cincelado por la mano del hombre. Junto con su hermano gestiona laDehesa Las Lanchas, un espacio ecológico de 1.000 hectáreas de extensión en plena Sierra de Aracena (Huelva) que heredaron de su familia. Allí crían alrededor de 750 cerdos ibéricos que dan un jamón 100% de bellota de primera calidad. Cada año, se ven obligados a invertir por su cuenta y riesgo entre 50.000 y 60.000 euros para intentar combatir una enfermedad que podría acabar con todo lo que tienen. "Hay gente mayor, ganaderos de otras fincas, que hablas con ellos y directamente se echan a llorar.*Han vivido aquello como un vergel y ahora tienen un desierto. '¿Y ahora qué hago?', te preguntan*. Y se te echan a llorar de la pena que sienten", relata este onubense. "¡Y es que no hay solución! No hay solución".

(...)

El ganadero reconoce que éste es uno de los problemas "fundamentales" que tienen las dehesas en la actualidad. Pese a que su finca no es de las más afectadas, no puede evitar pensar en un horizonte más que preocupante. Apenas 100 kilómetros al oeste de Las Lanchas,*en la comarca del Andévalo, hay zonas en las que ya no existen encinas ni alcornoques*. "Allí no puedes criar cochinos de bellota. Y el problema ya no es que afecte sólo al cochino de bellota, sino que afecta a la industria del jamón, a la del corcho, al turismo… ¿Cómo vas a conseguir que venga gente a una dehesa cuyos árboles están muertos?", se pregunta.

Elena Diéguez, secretaria técnica de la Asociación Española de Criadores de Cerdo Ibérico (Aeceriber)reconoce que dentro del sector ganadero existe una gran preocupación y, aunque el problema no es "acuciante", cada vez resulta más palpable. En el año 2000, en Extremadura había 450 focos con síntomas de decaimiento o seca. Hoy, 17 años después, esta cifra se ha multiplicado y supera los 5.000.

"Cuando empezó, se veía como algo lejano. Que avanzaba poco a poco. Pero es que, tras 30 años, sigue sin haber una solución. Sabemos que tiene un origen múltiple, pero no se sabe si el verdadero causante es la fitóftora, si por el contrario es otro tipo de hongo, si es un problema de sequedad, de carga ganadera o de qué. Con lo cual,*el problema esencial es que en el momento en que empieza la seca, resulta imparable*", relata Diéguez.

El paisaje resultante es pura desolación.*La seca es capaz de acabar con una encina de 200 o 300 años de historia de forma fulminante en cosa de un mes*. Este árbol no es como otras especies, que tienen un crecimiento y desarrollo mucho más rápido. Desde que una encina se planta hasta que alcanza un metro de altura pueden pasar 10 años. Las bellotas no volverán a aparecer en sus ramas hasta pasadas tres o cuatro décadas.

España sufre la peor sequía de los últimos 20 años. Extremadura y Andalucía se encuentran especialmente afectadas y los Gobiernos de ambas comunidades se han visto obligados a aprobar medidas con carácter de urgencia para paliar la falta de lluvia. "Es de esperar que la sequía de este año incremente la mortalidad de la encina y el alcornoque", afirma Solla. La seca, que se encuentra condicionada por el frío y no crece con temperaturas por debajo de los cinco grados centígrados, se está viendo favorecida por las condiciones climatológicas actuales. Según los investigadores,*el calentamiento global podría estar facilitando su expansión hacia zonas de mayor altitud y latitud*, en las que las condiciones no eran propicias hasta la fecha.

La terrible paradoja de este mal es que la humedad y el agua abundante también favorecen la reproducción de la fitóftora. "Las lluvias de septiembre son muy beneficiosas para este patógeno que se expande por las aguas subterráneas y por distintas líneas de agua.*Las vaguadas, por ejemplo, son sitios de elevada mortalidad de este árbol*. Hemos tenido encinas majestuosas en estos lugares y con la entrada de este patógeno han sido devoradas", afirma el experto. El ganado, a través de sus pezuñas, o los propios humanos también pueden contribuir al transporte de partículas de tierra contaminada hacia otras zonas, especialmente cuando el suelo está embarrado.

Según relata este investigador, las ayudas destinadas para estudiar la seca son "claramente insuficientes". De hecho, el Ministerio de Agricultura ha convocado a científicos de toda España para abordar el problema a través de distintos grupos que se reúnen varias veces al año. Sin embargo, según apunta el profesor de la Universidad de Extremadura, "la financiación es cero". La enfermedad, mientras tanto sigue acabando con la masa forestal, y*en algunas zonas de la Península la tasa de mortalidad anual de encinas y alcornoques alcanza ya el 5%*.
_
https://www.elespanol.com/ciencia/medio-ambiente/20171117/262724754_0.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2019 às 21:10)

*Maternidade de Silves dá linces-ibéricos ao mundo há dez anos – e não vai parar*

O 10º aniversário do Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico celebra-se hoje






*Foi um caminho por vezes difícil e muito emotivo, que fez «perder anos de vida» a Rodrigo Serra, mas os dez anos de existência do Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico (CNRLI), que funciona desde 2009 em Silves, só podem ser vistos como sendo «muito positivos» pelo diretor do centro.*

O *Sul Informação* esteve no CNRLI para conhecer a história desta infraestrutura que tem dado um forte contributo para a recuperação de uma espécie que, há uma década, estava em pré-extinção, em Portugal. Hoje, o lince-ibérico ainda continua_ criticamente ameaçado_, «mas, esperemos, a caminhar em direção ao apenas _ameaçado_». Afinal, em 2009, não havia registo de nenhum lince em Portugal e hoje «há 105 exemplares na zona do Baixo Guadiana».

Para aqui chegar, foi preciso trabalhar muito e, acima de tudo, saber sofrer. «Eu perdi anos de vida! Porque, naturalmente, o arranque de um centro desta natureza é sempre uma coisa complicada. Os animais que se recebe ou são animais que tiveram problemas noutros centros, ou são imaturos, que estão nas suas primeiras tentativas de reprodução».

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2019/1...sTzfBPqoz2zyDtQl-Hcvd16AG_4cQIz5lK7NNPQWDFqnc


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Maternidade de Silves dá linces-ibéricos ao mundo há dez anos – e não vai parar*
> 
> O 10º aniversário do Centro Nacional de Reprodução do Lince Ibérico celebra-se hoje
> 
> ...


Quem é que consegue resistir a isto?  Que lindos pá


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2019 às 09:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Quem é que consegue resistir a isto?  Que lindos pá



É mesmo, e devemos todos nós de estar orgulhosos, pelo trabalho de conservação, e posterior reintrodução dos linces em território nacional, ou em Espanha.


----------



## Thomar (6 Mar 2020 às 07:39)

*Quinde e Quisquilla. Nasceram em cativeiro e hoje vão ser libertados no Vale do Guadiana*

Um casal de lince-ibérico vai ser libertado hoje no Vale do Guadiana, no Alentejo, subindo para 109 o número de exemplares da espécie a viverem livres na natureza em Portugal, disse à agência Lusa fonte do ICNF.





Trata-se do macho Quinde e da fêmea Quisquilla, que nasceram em cativeiro, em 2019, no Centro de Reprodução de Lince-ibérico de El Acebuche, no Parque Nacional de Doñana, na Andaluzia, em Espanha, precisou a fonte do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF).

Os dois linces vão ser libertados com coleiras emissoras, às 10:00, na zona de Corte Gafo, concelho de Mértola, distrito de Beja, na área de reintrodução da espécie em Portugal – o Vale do Guadiana – e em liberdade serão monitorizados por uma equipa do ICNF.

A libertação de hoje é a segunda deste ano em Portugal depois de terem sido libertados três linces na primeira, no passado dia 18 de fevereiro, indicou a fonte, referindo que o ICNF prevê libertar este ano um total de sete animais (três fêmeas e quatro machos).

Segundo a fonte, o ICNF estima que a população de lince-ibérico a viver livre na natureza em Portugal é constituída por 107 animais identificados e monitorizados, número que sobe hoje para 109 com a libertação de Quinde e Quisquilla.

A estimativa resulta de 43 libertações, 91 nascimentos e 15 mortes em meio natural, exclui 13 animais desaparecidos até hoje em Portugal e um animal que dispersou para Espanha e inclui dois que dispersaram de Espanha para Portugal.

A população atual é constituída em maioria por linces jovens com idades entre um e três anos e está centrada em Mértola e Serpa, mas existem pequenos núcleos ou exemplares dispersantes em Castro Verde e Almodôvar, no Alentejo, e Alcoutim, no Algarve.

No âmbito do projeto “LIFE+Iberlince”, o ICNF começou a libertar exemplares de lince-ibérico na natureza em dezembro de 2014 e monitoriza os que vivem em liberdade em Portugal.

A libertação começou quando só existia um exemplar da espécie em Portugal, o macho Hongo, em situação de isolamento na zona de Vila Nova de Milfontes, concelho de Odemira, distrito de Beja.

Hongo, que tinha nascido em 2011 e sido localizado pela última vez em 2012 em Espanha, dispersou para Portugal, onde foi detetado numa zona de caça de Vila Nova de Milfontes, em 2013, e encontrado morto, vítima de atropelamento, em 2015, na Autoestrada 23, perto de Vila Nova da Barquinha, distrito de Santarém.

Os primeiros nascimentos comprovados da espécie em meio natural em Portugal desde a década de 1980 registaram-se em março de 2016 e a primeira reprodução de linces já nascidos na natureza no Vale do Guadiana ocorreu em maio de 2018.

Desde março de 2016, o ICNF já contabilizou 91 nascimentos de lince-ibérico na natureza em Portugal, sendo que a maioria (75) nasceu nos últimos dois anos (29 em 2018 e 46 em 2019), o que “atesta o sucesso” do processo de reintrodução da espécie em Portugal.

Segundo o ICNF, 2019 foi um ano “particularmente favorável” ao lince-ibérico em Portugal, devido ao nascimento das 46 crias em liberdade e ao estabelecimento de territórios ocupados por 13 fêmeas reprodutoras.

“Com estes territórios já estabilizados, o Vale do Guadiana, com um núcleo populacional em franco crescimento, tornou-se uma das áreas de reintrodução com maior sucesso a nível ibérico”, refere o ICNF.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2020 às 10:26)

Thomar disse:


> *Quinde e Quisquilla. Nasceram em cativeiro e hoje vão ser libertados no Vale do Guadiana*
> 
> Um casal de lince-ibérico vai ser libertado hoje no Vale do Guadiana, no Alentejo, subindo para 109 o número de exemplares da espécie a viverem livres na natureza em Portugal, disse à agência Lusa fonte do ICNF.
> 
> ...



Mais um passo importante para a recuperação da espécie! 

Na minha opinião penso que seria interessante tentar criar condições para a reintrodução da espécie em outros locais em Portugal, mas para isso acontecer antes  teria que se assegurar populações viáveis de coelho nesses locais, como por exemplo na Malcata.


----------



## Gates (7 Mar 2020 às 08:12)

Não conseguem desenvolver umas coleiras mais pequenas? Não deve ser assim tão difícil. Ou um chip...


----------



## frederico (7 Mar 2020 às 09:26)

MSantos disse:


> Mais um passo importante para a recuperação da espécie!
> 
> Na minha opinião penso que seria interessante tentar criar condições para a reintrodução da espécie em outros locais em Portugal, mas para isso acontecer antes  teria que se assegurar populações viáveis de coelho nesses locais, como por exemplo na Malcata.



Penso que o proximo passo sera a expansao para os concelhos vizinhos, especialmente Alcoutim, sul de Almodovar e ligar a Serra de Serpa a Serra da Adica o que criara um corredor entre o Caldeirao, Guadiana e Serra Morena. Em breve isto sera viavel.


----------



## Thomar (7 Abr 2020 às 23:03)

*Nasceram primeiras crias de lince ibérico de 2020
*
As duas primeiras crias de lince ibérico de 2020 nasceram na segunda-feira, no Centro Nacional de Reprodução de Lince-Ibérico (CNRLI), em Silves, foi hoje anunciado.
7 DE ABRIL DE 2020, ÀS 22:26

Segundo uma nota do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas, a lince fêmea Jabaluna teve três crias, duas delas "aparentemente saudáveis" e uma terceira que "acabaria por não vingar após o parto".

Este é o primeiro parto deste ano e o terceiro da lince fêmea Jabaluna, com oito anos de idade e que chegou ao CNRLI proveniente do Centro de Cría El Acebuche, em Doñana, Espanha.

Jabaluna teve duas gestações anteriores no CNRLI, tendo gerado, no total, sete crias, das quais apenas três sobreviveram.

As duas novas crias resultam "do seu emparelhamento com o macho Hermes", que nasceu no Centro de Cría de La Olivilla, em Jaén, Espanha, e já foi pai de três ninhadas no CNRLI, das quais sobreviveram sete crias, tendo quatro sido reintroduzidas na natureza.

O CNRLI adianta que se aguardam "para os próximos dias os partos de Fresa, Juncia e Juromenha", três outras linces fêmeas.



SBR // AJO

Lusa/fim


----------



## frederico (8 Abr 2020 às 01:04)

Seria interessante estudar o impacto nos ecossistemas e na população de linces da possível ausência de época de caça em 2020 por causa do Covid-19.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2020 às 21:00)

Em 35 horas, nasceram 9 crias de Lince Ibérico em Silves 


https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/04/nasceram-mais-nove-linces-ibericos-no-algarve-com-video/


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 35 horas, nasceram 9 crias de Lince Ibérico em Silves
> 
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2020/04/nasceram-mais-nove-linces-ibericos-no-algarve-com-video/



A vida animal e vegetal não pára, apesar de toda a situação que atravessamos, nós, humanos são excelentes notícias, sendo ainda para mais, em 35 horas


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2020 às 01:13)

Excelentes notícias!

*Linces ibéricos estão a voltar em força ao Guadiana*
*A taxa de nascimentos de linces no Vale do Guadiana é a mais alta da Pensínsula Ibérica, revelou um estudo.




*
São boas notícias para a conservação das espécies e para um animal que tem uma forte ligação a Portugal: a taxa de nascimentos na população de linces ibéricos no Vale do Guadiana é a mais elevada da Península Ibérica, segundo os resultados dos censos 2019 divulgados pelo Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF).

Os resultados, revelados pela Lusa e citados na “Visão“, indicam que a taxa de nascimentos, ou de produtividade, no Vale do Guadiana é a mais elevada na península: em 2019, das 13 ninhadas referenciadas, três geraram cinco crias cada uma, quando anteriormente o máximo registado foi de quatro crias por ninhada.

O ICNF adianta que esta taxa de nascimentos é “reveladora de abundância de alimento, de disponibilidade e adequabilidade de habitat e de tranquilidade proporcionada pelos proprietários e gestores do território, além de aceitação pela população residente”.

Os resultados dos Censos revelam também que a população de linces ibéricos no Vale do Guadiana atingiu no final de 2019 um total de 107 exemplares, dos quais 61 são adultos com mais de um ano e 46 crias nascidas na primavera do ano passado, a partir de 13 fêmeas reprodutoras, de entre 27 fêmeas referenciadas. Os machos adultos ou sub-adultos atingiram um total de 34 exemplares, precisa o ICNF.

A população do lince ibérico foi reintroduzida no Vale do Guadiana a partir de 2015, no âmbito do projeto ibérico LIFE+Iberlince. Durante o ano de 2019, a área ocupada ou utilizada pelos linces sofreu um acréscimo significativo, tendo ultrapassado os 300 quilómetros quadrados, agrupados em quatro núcleos que se distribuem pelos territórios de Serpa, Mértola, Castro Verde e Alcoutim.

O ICNF informa que estes dados resultam de um trabalho exigente de monitorização realizado pelos elementos do Departamento de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas do Alentejo, do ICNF, com recurso a técnicas inovadoras de seguimento e deteção por telemetria e através de foto-armadilhagem.

O excerto dos resultados do censo 2019 foi realizado de modo articulado entre Portugal e Espanha, incluindo as regiões autónomas de Espanha com presença confirmada de populações originais (Andaluzia) ou de núcleos populacionais estabilizados, reconstituídos a partir de 2013 (a partir de 2015 no Vale do Guadiana).

Esta quarta-feira, a ANP|WWF e a WWF Espanha lançaram uma votação online para escolher, até ao próximo dia 22 de novembro, os nomes dos três filhotes do lince Odrina nascidos em março em Território Lince, o projeto de monitorização de vida selvagem da WWF disponível para que todos possam ver os linces no seu habitat natural. Racha, Roja, Rosmarinus, Ría, Rimaya ou Reserva são os nomes propostos e e que podem agora ser votados pelo público para batizar os três filhotes.

NiT

Já agora, votem nos nomes!


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2021 às 14:00)

Soltaram 2 linces ontem:

Comunicados ICNF
https://www.icnf.pt/imprensa/setelinceslibertadosemportugalem2021
https://www.icnf.pt/imprensa/rosmaninhoerouxinol

 vídeo:  https://visao.sapo.pt/visao_verde/n...osmaninho-e-rouxinol-em-mertola/#&gid=0&pid=1


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2021 às 01:54)

Mais 3 linces em liberdade! Roselha, Romeira e Ravina foram ontem, dia 18 de fevereiro, libertadas no Vale do Guadiana.


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2021 às 22:38)




----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2021 às 13:50)

Boas notícias: 


*População de lince ibérico supera os mil exemplares pela primeira vez em 20 anos*


_Por Green Savers com Lusa 10:45 - 28 Maio 2021_

_A população de lince ibérico alcançou 1.111 exemplares em 2020 em toda a Península Ibérica, o número mais elevado desde que existem programas de monitorização e 30% a mais em relação a 2019, quando 855 exemplares foram registados._

_Este é um “passo muito importante” na recuperação da espécie e “uma das maiores alegrias que podemos dar”, afirmou a vice-presidente e ministra para a Transição Ecológica de Espanha, Teresa Ribera._

_A ministra espanhola sublinhou que é o máximo numérico registado desde que existem os programas de monitorização do lince (Lynx pardinus), espécie “sensível e emblemática”._


_Teresa Ribera especificou que desde 2011, data em que começaram as primeiras libertações destes felinos, e até 2021, foram reintroduzidos 305 exemplares, o que, na sua opinião, “supera todas as expectativas iniciais”._

_A curva demográfica da população de linces permite ser “otimista e traçar cenários que afastem o grande felino ibérico do risco crítico de desaparecimento”, avançaram fontes ministeriais, apontando que pela primeira vez em 20 anos ultrapassou os mil animais._

_Em Espanha, os principais centros populacionais situam-se na Andaluzia, onde vivem mais da metade dos linces ibéricos, seguida de Castela-La Mancha, com um terço da população, e da Estremadura, com 141 animais._

_Segundo dados do Ministério para a Transição Ecológica de Espanha, existem 14 núcleos com presença estável de linces em toda a Península Ibérica, sendo os mais importantes os localizados na Serra Morena (603 linces), Montes de Toledo (145) e Vale do Guadiana (140)._

_Em 2020, foram registados 414 nascimentos de 239 fêmeas reprodutoras, o que tem favorecido a tendência positiva que a espécie apresenta desde o início dos programas de conservação e proteção do lince em 2002, quando havia menos de cem exemplares em toda a península._

_Para atingir estes números tão positivos, é necessário destacar as ações decisivas para a gestão do habitat e proteção do lince das ameaças existentes no ambiente natural, bem como o programa de conservação dos linces._

_O Ministério da Transição Ecológica, através da Organização de Parques Nacionais Autónomos, gere dois dos quatro centros de reprodução existentes, o de Zarza de Granadilla (Estremadura) e El Acebuche (Andaluzia), enquanto os restantes dois se encontram na Andaluzia (Centro de Reprodução La Olivilla ) e em Portugal (Centro Nacional de Criação do Lince Ibérico)._

_O Ministério destacou ainda o papel desempenhado pelas administrações autónomas da Andaluzia, Castela-La Mancha e Estremadura, bem como pelo Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas de Portugal. Além disso, a União Europeia cofinanciou vários projetos através do programa Life da Comissão Europeia._


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2021 às 16:47)

Thomar disse:


> Boas notícias:
> 
> 
> *População de lince ibérico supera os mil exemplares pela primeira vez em 20 anos*
> ...




Excelente notícia!

No que toca ao Vale do Guadiana importa salientar que a população local de linces beneficia de uma gestão correta das espécies presa por parte das entidades ligadas ao sector cinegético. Não fossem os caçadores e não haveria condições para se introduzir linces.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2022 às 13:46)

*ONU elege lince ibérico como protagonista no dia mundial da vida selvagem!









						ONU elege lince ibérico como protagonista no dia mundial da vida selvagem
					

O Dia Mundial da Vida Selvagem assinala-se esta quinta-feira, 3 de março, e pretende alertar para o estado de conservação de algumas das espécies da fauna e flora selvagens mais ameaçadas de extinção, bem como para a necessidade de encontrar e implementar soluções para conservá-las.




					greensavers.sapo.pt
				







			https://thumbs.web.sapo.io/?W=775&H=0&delay_optim=1&webp=1&epic=MzFjZ6+HvxzsjEp61923FldLJgn8M0TrwCVfYtXv51dj5eaxqCG4623T9+dzAQ39uzg2RuSVQAMQ0vJYadYzrrpvf1e7L3VegJ3KOd/jBh3CpTs=
		










						ONU elege lince ibérico como protagonista no Dia Mundial da Vida Selvagem
					

O Dia Mundial da Vida Selvagem assinala-se esta quinta-feira, 3 de março, e pretende alertar para o estado de conservação de algumas das espécies da fauna e ...




					lifestyle.sapo.pt
				



*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Mar 2022 às 21:40)

Sabugal integra projeto de reintrodução do lince - Jornal o Interior
					

Iniciativa denominada “Linx 2020” pretende repovoar a área protegida da Malcata com esta espécie outrora autóctone




					ointerior.pt


----------



## Thomar (10 Ago 2022 às 17:44)

Acho que esta notícia se enquadra aqui:

*"Documentário “Montado, O Bosque do Lince Ibérico” chega amanhã aos cinemas"*


----------

